# Nuevo sistema de cotización autónomos



## samaruc (27 Nov 2022)

*EDICION*


*Quien quiera ahorrarse los tochos puede acceder directamente a la información que se ha colgado en www.seg-social.es*













Seguridad Social: Herramientas Web


HOME. Apartados y Secciones destacables del portal web.




www.seg-social.es





*Y en Importass*










Colectivos







portal.seg-social.gob.es









*FIN DE LA EDICIÓN*
*___________________________*

Me voy a adelantar unos días a los miles de cuñados y a los cientos de expertos de barra de bar que se van a dedicar a abrir miles de hilos y a rajar millones de posts

Para ello voy a currarme un tochohilo antólogico.

Recomiendo esperarse a la película.

Si alguien no aguanta la expectación contestaré preguntas hasta el miércoles.

El jueves hago mutis por el foro y os dejo con la barra libre de cuñaos para vuestro exclusivo goce y disfrute.

Vamos a ello:

*- ¿Qué es eso del nuevo sistema de cotización?*

Se trata, conjuntamente con las medidas de sostenibilidad de las pensiones (mecanismo equidad intergeneracional, destope bases máximas, cálculo base reguladora...) un compromiso de obligado cumplimiento para la obtención de fondos europeos.

Básicamente hay que asimilar la cotización de los autónomos a los usos europeos, es decir hay que cotizar por lo que realmente se gana.

*- ¿Qué diferencia hay entre el actual sistema de cotización y el nuevo?*

En el actual sistema de cotización el autónomo elige cuanto quiere cotizar entre una base mínima y una base máxima con independencia de los ingresos.

La casuística del autónomo tiende al infinito por lo que en este régimen conviven auténticos pobres de solemnidad acreedores del IMV conjuntamente con señores con puro y chistera que usan billetes de 50€ para darse lumbre con todos los casos intermedios que podáis imaginar.

Esto crea disfuncionalidades. Por una parte tenemos unos autónomos que cotizando por el mínimo cotizan por encima de lo que ganan, con lo que en parte no pueden dedicar estos recursos a mejorar su situación profesional. Por otra parte tenemos otros autónomos que cotizan muy por debajo de sus beneficios lo que les permite un amplísimo margen de maniobra del que no disponen sus colegas europeos.

*Con el nuevo sistema no se elige base de cotización, se cotiza por los beneficios declarados en hacienda*. Si ganas menos del SMI vas a cotizar por esa cantidad y no más. Si te sacas un pastizal pues ya no vas a poder pagar el mínimo y echarte a la saca el resto. Vas a ser europeo para lo bueno y para lo malo.


----------



## samaruc (27 Nov 2022)

*- En el post #1 he leído que si ganas menos del SMI vas a cotizar por los cuatro chavos que te saques ¿Qué hay de aquello de si ganas menos del SMI no hay obligación de darte de alta en autónomos?*

La reforma de la que estoy hablando *no afecta al campo de aplicación* del régimen especial de trabajadores autónomos (RETA en adelante), solo a la cotizacíón.

La famosa leyenda urbana basada en el fallo de la muy mentada sentencia del TS sobre la procedencia del alta en RETA de un colectivo muy específico (los subyacentes de seguros) obvia el contenido del mismo.

La sentencia gira sobre el concepto de *habitualidad* establecido en el Decreto 2530/1970 por el que se crea el Régimen de Autónomos (que continúa vigente en aquellas disposiciones no derogadas por el Estatuto del Trabajo Autónomo, de 2007, o las sucesivas Leyes Generales de Seguridad Social de 1974, 1994 y 2015 sin olvidar las disposiciones) el RD 84/1996


El art 1 del Decreto 2530/1970 es este:

. A los efectos de este régimen especial, se entenderá como trabajador por cuenta propia o autónomo aquel que* realiza de forma habitual*, personal y directa una actividad económica a título lucrativo, sin sujeción por ella a contrato de trabajo y aunque utilice el servicio remunerado de otras personas

*Decreto 2530/1970, de 20 de agosto, por el que se regula el régimen especial de la Seguridad Social de los trabajadores por cuenta propia o autónomos.*

Pues bien, esta sentencia venía a establecer respecto los autónomos que se encuadraran por esta vía, además del módulo temporal (no creo que haga falta explicar que se trata de mantener la actividad de manera ininterrumpida o constante a lo largo del tiempo) había que añadir el módulo económico (para reafirmar la falta de sustantividad del ejercicio de la actividad de modo continuado) de manera conjunta con otros factores (establecimientos abiertos al público, locales afectos a la actividad, contratación de trabajadores por cuenta ajena, etc etc)

Pues bien, esto no ha cambiado. Si hoy, con el actual sistema, no estás obligado a darte de alta por no realizar de *forma habitual*, personal y directa etc etc tampoco lo vas a estar con el nuevo sistema.

Aparte hay que tener en cuenta dentro la inmensa casuística del RETA tenemos otras vías de encuadramiento a través del Estatuto del Trabajador Autónomo (2007) y la actual LGSS (2015) muy posteriores a la sentencia (1997) como es el caso de societarios, familiares, autónomos económicamente dependientes, comuneros, cooperativistas...

*- Me dicen los cuñaos y los expertos de barra de bar que me va a subir la cuota de 300 euros entre 5 y 7 veces ¿es verdad?*

Nada es verdad ni es mentira. Depende del color del cristal por el que se mira.

Con el nuevo sistema lo que se modifica es el establecimiento de la base de cotización sobre la que se aplica el tipo de cotización fijado en los Presupuestos Generales de cada año.

Con el actual sistema cada año se fijaba (además de los tipos de cotización) una base mínima (para 2022 son 960,60€) y una base máxima (4.139,40€ en 2022)

Los tipos de cotización de las distintas coberturas (contingencias comunes, contingencias profesionales, cese de actividad y FP) para 2022 suman un 30,6%

Para determinar la cuota se multiplica la base elegida, p.e. la base mínima, por el tipo de cotización.

Si multiplicas 960,60€ X 30,6% te saldrán los famosos 300 ñapos redondeados de cuota de autónomos que no es que sea una cuota fija sino la correspondiente a la base más baja que podías elegir.

Por eso cada año _subía_ la cuota de autónomos. Al no optar por una base superior a la mínima ibas a remolque de la misma. Cuando sube la base mínima sube la cuota. Matemáticas puras.

De haber cogido una base de 1.000€ hace 10 años vendrías a venir pagando lo mismo hasta que la base mínima fuera igual o superior a esta base (al margen a partir 2019 se estableció la obligatoriedad de cotizar por accidentes de trabajo y cese de actividad más los incrementos de tipos de estas contingencias gestionadas por las mutuas)

Además de las citadas bases máxima y mínima establecidas con carácter general existen bases mínimas y máximas específicas por razón de edad (mayores de 47 años) o colectivo (societarios, venta ambulante, pluriactividad)

Sobre esto no me voy a explayar más puesto que con el nuevo sistema de cotización al constituir la base de cotización tus ingresos reales deja de tener sentido tanta base de societarios, máxima y mínima por edad, reducida por pluriactividad, superreducida por venta ambulante... Todas estas distinciones se perderán como lágrimas en la lluvia.

Con el nuevo sistema *no habrá elección de base, vas a cotizar por los rendimientos declarados en el IRPF *ni más ni menos ni menos ni más (aunque siempre está la excepción que confirma la regla  )

*Con lo cual si ganas menos del SMI, digamos 500€, vas a pagar menos, sobre 150€, ahora bien si te sacas para ir tirando (en la media del foro), unos 4.000€ al mes, pues sí, vas a pagar 4 veces más, de los 300€ canónicos vas a pasar a pagar 1.200€*


----------



## samaruc (27 Nov 2022)

*- Europe is living a celebration. Dices que esto es para converger con los sistemas de autónomos del resto de Europa. Pero es que en Europa no hay obligación de alta si no llegas a determinado nivel de ingresos y solo empiezas a pagar a partir de ese nivel de ingresos. Aquí tienes que pagar incluso si tienes pérdidas. Esto no es Europa. Waka Waka esto es África.*

Insisto en la necesidad de diferenciar entre el campo de aplicación y la cotización.

La diana no está puesta tanto sobre *quien debe darse de alta* en autónomos sino en que los autónomos *coticen por lo que ingresan*. Que no hayan *cotizaciones a la carta*. Para Europa está _*excepción ibérica* _(que ya dura *52 años*) debe corregirse.

Sobre *SS comparada* ya había puesto algún post (que no hilo) Meted en el buscador del foro *autoentrepenneur* y buscad las 100 diferencias. *En Francia se paga, de siempre, un porcentaje de la facturación. No puedes elegir lo que quieres cotizar (casi todos el mínimo) factures lo que factures.*

Por ahí fuera ser autónomo no es tan chollo como se vende.... Hay cosas mejores (p.e. en Francia el primer año no pagas y aquí te tocan los 80€ de la nueva tarifa plana) y otras peores (tienes obligación de montar una sl a partir de determinado volumen y ya no entras en el régimen de autoentrepeur que está simplificado) Vamos que, aunque nos quieran vender la moto, no es oro todo lo que reluce y por ahí fuera tampoco es que meen perfume de rosas mientras por aquí miccionamos aguas fecales.


*- Aceptando pulpo como animal de compañía y dando por bueno lo que dices sobre por qué se ha cambiado el sistema de cotización pero no se ha tocado una coma de la obligación de darse de alta manque te toque comerte las chispas del afilador por comer algo de caliente... ¿Como funciona esto? Hasta ahora yo no hacía nada. Pagaba el mínimo y, normalmente en enero, me lo subían todo: el peaje de la autopista, la cuota de autónomos y el paquete de tabaco. Al grano ¿Cuánto me vais a subir la cuota este año?*

Hay que cambiar el chip. Es difícil, lo reconozco. Son 52 años de cotizar_ a la carta_.

Pasamos de elegir entre una base máxima y una base mínima (históricamente más alta que el SMI hasta 2019 en que se produce el _sorpasso) _a tener que cotizar por *ingresos reales*

Autónomos (junto con Hogar y la cotización por inactividad de los agrarios por cuenta ajena) siempre se ha considerado un régimen de *cuota fija.* Seguramente si pintáis canas habréis oído hablar de los _cupones_ o de _los boletines de cotización_. Como seguramente no será el caso en una galaxia muy muy lejana hace mucho mucho tiempo se facilitaban unos sellos troquelados que se iban recortando y pagando mes a mes, estos fueron sucedidos por los boletines de cotización que en un principio se proporcionaban para todo el año y últimamente mensualmente (venía a la administración y te lo llevabas para pagarlo). Esto de los boletines puede que alguien tenga un vago recuerdo ya que la obligatoriedad de la domiciliación de cuotas de estos regímenes es relativamente reciente.

Las batallitas de abuelo cebolleta que me acabo de marcar (aunque lo de los cupones solo he visto como parte del trámite de reclamaciones de vida laboral y que cierto público llamaba _cupón_ o _sello_ a los boletines de cotización) me sirve para introducir el antecedente más inmediato al marrón al que nos enfrentamos (transicionar de una cuota fija independiente de los ingresos a una cotización por rendimientos netos) y es la *integración del Régimen Especial del Hogar en el Régimen General de 2012.*

Este régimen de Hogar sí era un régimen de *cuota fija* literal, en los PGE de cada año *se establecía una cantidad independiente de las retribuciones que pudieran obtener las empleadas de hogar* fijas (más de 80 horas/mes para un único empleador) o discontínuas (más de 72 horas/mes para varios empleadores)

Pues bien con la integración en el RG (cuya última novedad ha sido la cotización por desempleo y FOGASA a partir de octubre pero eso es otra guerra que no voy a batallar en este hilo) se estableció que las empleadas del hogar *tenían que cotizar por salarios reales*, es decir por lo que realmente ganaban (¿de qué me sonará esto?) como el resto de trabajadores por cuenta ajena.

Problema: los antiguos cabezas de familia (actuales empleadores) no son ni eran empresarios y no se podía implementar así, a lo bruto y sin vaselina, pasar de una cuota fija lineal (si no recuerdo mal 172€ en 2011 sacaras lo que sacaras fueras fija o discontínua) a una cuota por salarios reales como un trabajador por cuenta ajena al uso, *los empresarios que tienen de alta en RG trabajadores en situación de alta a su servicio vienen obligados a transmitir mensualmente todos aquellos datos necesarios para la formacion de la base de cotización para que la TGSS confeccione la liquidación, este empresario la confirme e ingrese el importe calculado en los plazos reglamentarios de ingreso* (el actual sistema de liquidación directa, SLD para los amigos)

Entre los datos que debe transmitir el empresario *mensualmente* se encuentra el salario (complementariamente se ha establecido la obligación de transmitir el fichero de Conceptos Retributivos Abonados con distinción de aquellos que forman parte de la base de cotización y aquellos otros que se encuentran total o parcialmente exentos) pero esto también es otra guerra y para esta no me han reclutado. Quien quiera saber más que pregunte a su gestor.

Pues el tochazo infumable este me sirve de introducción para traer a colación esto de* pasar de una cuota fija a una cotización por salarios reales* tenía su miga por lo que se estableció un periodo transitorio (tenía que terminar en 2019 pero con la próxima publicación de la LPGE ya nos habremos casacado la 5ª prórroga para 2023, o sea que...) durante el que en lugar de por salarios reales la base de cotización se establecía por tramos de salarios

Para 2022 los tramos son estos







¿De qué me sonará esto?   


*Siguiendo para bingo que desvarío y pierdo el hilo

Los salarios de los trabajadores* (sean de régimen general o de hogar) y ahora *los rendimientos netos de los autónomos son datos de los que la TGSS, a priori no dispone*, por lo que son los obligados al pago (empresarios en RG, empleadores en Hogar) los que los tienen que comunicar para practicar la liquidación y posterior control (entre las funciones de gestión recaudatoria está revisar si las liquidaciones se han realizado correctamente y regularizar, en su caso, el resultado de las mismas)

No voy a explicar absolutamente nada de SLD (ventanilla al fondo a la derecha) solo lo he mentado por qué *la principal queja que se planteará un autonomo acostumbrado a pagar siempre la misma cuota es...

¿Y ahora como coño sé cuanto me toca pagar? 

Si no me lo dices tú, funcivago que me vienes sangrando mes tras mes 

¿Quien me lo va a decir?*


----------



## samaruc (27 Nov 2022)

*- Te has liado con lo de las empleadas del hogar y me has dejado colgado ¿Qué cuanto tengo que pagar al mes? ¿Y cuanto me vais a subir, como todos los años sin un triste ramito de violetas, la cuota en escasos dos meses?*

Como venía diciendo la TGSS tanto en Sistema Liquidación Directa (RG) como en Sistema de Liquidación Simplificada (Autónomos y Hogar) no conocemos *a priori *cuanto le paga el empresario a sus trabajadores, el empleador cabeza de familia a su empleada de hogar ni cuales son los rendimientos netos del autónomo.

Es un dato que los obligados al pago deben proporcionar con carácter previo a la liquidación de cuotas.

En el caso que nos ocupa y nos preocupa _Houston tenemos un problema _y es que *el autónomo se había acostumbrado a elegir la cuota que quería pagar y solicitar la base conforme a la misma*. *No tenía necesidad de calcular y comunicar con carácter previo a la práctica de la liquidación cuanto iba a ganar durante el año. *

Pues bien, del mismo modo que la TGSS no se dirige a los trabajadores cuenta ajena para decirles qué salarios deben pagar *tampoco somos quien para decir cuanto vas a ganar y ya arreglaremos cuentas. *Ya, ya. Tiene su gracia que venimos de un sistema en *el que el 90% de los autónomos está convencido que sí le decimos cuanto va a ganar al establecer una base mínima*. Este chip hay que cambiarlo y va a costar lo suyo, en concreto unos rejonazos moderados por el establecimiento de bases mínimas por tramos en la DT 1ª del RD 13/2022 (donde se establecen, a imagen y semejanza de Hogar, las tablas de cotización por tramos durante el periodo transitorio que finalizará con la implementación plena de la cotización por rendimientos netos, sin tablas ni ná, a pelito)

Empezando la casa por el tejado *me voy a pillar el Delorian y me voy al futuro, a la finalización del periodo transitorio (sin tablas, ingresos reales puros y duros sin vaselina), para resumir* así a lo muy bestia como funcionará esto:

- La TGSS *no conoce* *cuales van a ser los rendimientos netos del autónomo ni las previsiones que tenga el autónomo* sobre su negocio. Ojo al dato que decía aquel. *No me puedes pedir que calcule por ti lo que esperas ganar por qué no es nada operativo ni para mí ni para ti*. *Eres tú, el que conoce o debería conocer su negocio mejor que nadie, el que tienes que calcular la base que quieres.*

- Por ello *en lugar de marcar la casilla base mínima* o una superior si es que no compartes la opinión que esto se va a la mierda y quieres mejorar ciertas prestaciones que sabes ciertas (bajas por operaciones programadas, maternidad en ciernes...) o por qué ya tienes una edad y crees que te conviene pagar más con vistas a la jubilación, etc etc (llamadlos locos, pero hay gente que lo hace) *deberás anualizar los ingresos previstos (las gallinas que entran por las que salen) y dividir entre 12 el resultado*. Con ello obtendrás *la base de cotización provisional* (calculada conforme tus previsiones de negocio) que será por la que cotizarás.

- [Recuerdo que nos hemos desplazado al futuro con el Delorian y ya no hay tramos] Sobre esa *base de cotización provisional* (calculada como se establece en el art 308 LGSS en redacción dada por el RD 13/2022) se va a aplicar el correspondiente *tipo de cotización* (este año 30.6%) para calcular *la cuota provisional*.

- ¿Por qué estoy dando tanto la murga con el término _provisional_? Pues por qué la cuota está establecida sobre tus previsiones y hay que contrastar lo que esperabas obtener (*ingresos previstos*) con lo que has obtenido (*ingresos reales*). Esto se hace *cruzando los datos que tenemos (tu previsión) con la fuente de la que obenemos los datos sobre ingresos reales que necesitamos (Hacienda)*

- Y aquí ya nos ponemos _europeos_ (en Francia hace años que se hace así), y sobre los datos disponibles (has pagado X y debías pagar Y) hacemos una regularización (cruce de datos) conforme las disposiciones del art 308 LGSS y podemos obtener los siguientes resultados:

. Ingresos previstos > ingresos reales (has pagado de más) -----> te devolvemos la diferencia

. Ingresos previstos < ingresos reales (has pagado de menos) -----> te reclamamos la diferencia

Será tan simple y tan jodido como esto.

*Volviendo al pasado la cuota que vas a tener el 01/01/2023 va a ser la misma que tenías a 31/12/2022 si no has solicitado cambio de base entre el 01/10/2022 y el 31/12/2022 ni tuvieras la revalorización autómatica. Esto significa que no se van a hacer cambios de base de oficio (salvo nuevo aviso vía BOE)*


----------



## samaruc (27 Nov 2022)

*- Me ha quedado claro que para dentro de meses, el 1 de enero de 2023, no se va a modificar de oficio la base que tuviera a final de año. Pero, como casi todos, tengo la base mínima de 960,60€ (que corresponde a unos 12.000€ de rendimientos netos al años) cuando resulta que en las últimas declaraciones de la renta me vienen saliendo unos 24.000€ de rendimientos netos ¿tengo que hacer algo? ¿me tengo que esperar a la regularización esa de los cohone que no paras de citar?*


Ya es hora de hablar del periodo transitorio del paso de cotización por cuota fija a elección del interesado a la cotización por ingresos reales pasando por la cotización por tramos de ingresos.

Pues bien, como había comentado en esto de pasar de regímenes de cuota fija a regímenes de cuota variable (en función de salarios o ingresos variables) algo de experiencia hay ya que fue la opción elegida para pasar de la cotización por cuota fija del extinto régimen de empleados del hogar (cobraras más o cobraras menos la cuota eran 172€ impepinablemente) a la cotización por salarios reales (cotizas por lo que cobras) correspondiente a su integración en régimen general. Este periodo transitorio se articuló* pivotando sobre la fijación de bases fijas determinadas por niveles de salarios. 

Pasamos de una cuota fija de 172€ con independencia de las retribuciones percibidas a una base variable en función del tramo de retribuciones

Así según la escala de retribuciones la base correspondiente para 2022 será:




(Para retribuciones superiores a 1.439,01€, p..e 1.700€, ya se cotiza por salarios reales. Así si cobras 800€ tienes una base de 827€ y si cobras 1.600€ tienes una base de 1.600e. Curiosa transición, eh??)

En los mismos términos en RETA pasamos de una elección de cuota fija a la carta elegiendo una base entre la mínima (actualmente 960,60€) y la máxima (actualmente 4.139,40€) establecidas en la LPGE de cada año a una base por ingresos reales*

Hay matices, por supuesto, en Hogar la _cuota fija_ lo era para todas las empleadas de alta en el extinto régimen (en concreto la base mínima) y no había opción de elección. *Con la integración se han establecido la cotización por tramos (que tenía que haber terminado en 2019) y existe la obligación de comunicar los cambios de base (a la superior o a la inferior) derivados de cambios de retribución o jornada dentro del mes en que se produzcan.*

En RETA la cuota era_ *fija*_ mientras no se solicitara un cambio de base, era la misma todos los meses, y la tenías que elegir dentro del intervalo comprendido entre la base mínima y la base máxima establecida cada año en la Ley General de Presupuestos Generales del Estado.

Procedo a indicar como funciona el actual sistema de recaudación y como funcionará el nuevo sistema de recaudación para pasar a las tablas del periodo transitorio

*El actual sistema de cotización funciona tal que así:

- En el alta y cuatro veces al año puedes solicitar una base comprendida entre la base mínima (960,60€) y máxima (4.139,20€). Entre paréntesis la base mínima y máxima general para 2022. Hay bases mínimas y máximas específicas por razones personales (edad), encuadramiento (societarios) o actividad (pluriactividad, venta ambulante duración inferior a 8 horas...) que pueden ser superiores o inferiores a las bases mínima y máxima establecidas con carácter general.

- La base elegida es independiente del nivel de ingresos. Es de libre elección y no tiene por qué guardar ninguna relación con los ingresos obtenidos por el autónomo. La principal queja es la obligación de cotizar por una base (la mínima) superior a los ingresos reales. Nadie se queja de tener la opción de elegir (y de hecho es la opción de la mayoría de los autónomos) esta misma base mínima. Un autónomo que obtenga rendimientos netos derivados de su actividad de 36.000€ anuales (3.000€/mes prorrateados) tiene la opción (y en la mayoría de casos la ejercita) de cotizar por 960,60€. Un trabajador por cuenta ajena que obtenga retribuciones que determinen una base de cotización de 3.000€ cotiza por 3.000e. La disfunción llega al extremo que un autónomo con trabajadores por cuenta ajena cotiza más por sus trabajadores (bases conforme sus retribuciones) que por sí mismo (con independencia del nivel de ingresos 960,60€)

- Fijada la base de elección se aplican los tipos de cotización establecido en la LPGE 

Este sistema se caracteriza por confundir la base mínima con la cuota fija a la que no paro de hacer mención. Dado que la inmensa mayoría de trabajadores autónomos han optado por esta base consideran que se les sube la cuota cuando se procede a actualizar las bases mínimas y máximas (general y específicas) en la LGPE de cada año. 

De optar por una base entre la mínima y la máxima la cuota únicamente se eleva de haber optado por la revalorización automática, por aumento de contingencias a cotizar (en 2019 se impuso la obligatoriedad de los accidentes de trabajo y el cese de actividad) o por modificación de los tipos (los tipos de AT y CA tienen incrementos periódicos, del 2019 al 2022 hemos pasado de unos tipos de cotización del 29,30% al 30,60%). 

Alguien que hubiera optado por una base de 1.500€ en 2010, de no haber solicitado cambio de base ni haber solicitado la revalorización automática, mantiene en 2022 la base de 1.500€ (de no haberse modificado la cotización por AT y CA y los tipos pagaría en 2022 lo mismo que en 2010, de hecho entre 2010 y 2018 no tuvo cambios en la cuota)

Como ya había explicado como va a funcionar el sistema por ingresos reales y el mecanismo es tan complicado como un chupete:

1 - El autónomo comunica la base provisional según ingresos previstos

2 - La TGSS procede a regularizar la cotización provisional en base los ingresos reales declarados a hacienda

3 - Ingresos previstos > ingresos reales ----> devolución cuotas 

4 - Ingresos previstos < ingresos reales ----> ingreso diferencias 

5- Se establece la base definitiva

Pasaremos a hablar sobre el periodo transitorio (tal cual Hogar) durante el cual continuará existiendo la opción de elegir base, pero va a ser una opción restringida.*


----------



## samaruc (27 Nov 2022)

*- Venga pues. ¿Como se va a elegir la base en el periodo transitorio ese de la narices?*

Vamos por partes, como Jack el destripalol

El RD 13/2022 establece que a partir de 01/01/203 va a entrar en vigor el nuevo sistema de cotización en RETA que, básicamente, consiste en lo que ya he comentado.

No obstante dado la dificultad de pasar del actual sistema al nuevo se ha establecido un periodo de adaptación (periodo transitorio) en dos fases:

- 1ª fase: comprende 2023, 2024 y 2025. Para estos tres años se han fijado (a lo empleadas del hogar) unas tablas de cotización que explicaré a continuación

- 2ª fase: tras la experiencia de la primera fase el Gobierno decidirá si va con todo y da por finalizado el periodo transitorio o, en cambio, opta por seguir con las tablas hasta el fin del mismo allá por 2031. Hay que tener en cuenta que el propio RD recoge la posiibilidad de no agotar el plazo en el periodo transitorio tras el periodo de _pruebas_.


Las tablas a qué me refiero están en la DT 1ª del RD 13/2022

En las misma se establecen dos tablas de cotización por tramos de rendimientos netos:

- Una tabla reducida para rendimientos inferiores al SMI (de tres tramos)

- Una tabla general para el resto de rendimientos (12 tramos)

Meto completa la tabla de 2023 como muestra




Y las tablas reducidas de 2024 y 2025 para que se vea la evolución del tope mínimo de cotización (base mínima del tramo 1)








Esto va a funcionar tal que así:

- A partir de la estimación de rendimientos netos *deberás* elegir una base entre la base mínima del tramo que corresponda al nivel de ingresos *y la base máxima del régimen* *especial* (DT 1ª RD 13/2022) 

Esto de la elección tan dispar de la DT 1ª RD 13/2022 (no es normal que si tienes ingresos <670€ tengas la opción de elegir entre 751,63€ y 4.139,40€) *creo, supongo, imagino, deduzco* que viene relacionado con la DT 6ª RD 13/2022 (trabajadores que a 31/12/2022 tuvieran una base de cotización superior a la que les corresponde por nivel de ingresos)

Así tenemos restringida la elección de base por:

- Tope inferior: base mínima del tramo

- Tope superior: base máxima del último tramo

Si miráis la tabla de 2023 veréis como hasta el tramo 4 (rendimientos netos entre 1700 y 1850€) se mantiene la base mínima.

Es a partir del tramo 5 que empieza a subir la base mínima (recuerdo que *se debe cotizar por una base comprendida entre la base mínima del tramo y la base máxima *quedando los autónomos que ganen más de 6.000€ con una cotización mínima de 1.633,99€ *(con el tipo del 30,6% son 500€ de base, una subida del 67%)*

Millones y millones de posts: *con el nuevo sistema de cotización del RETA la cuota subirá hasta el 67% *

Claro que serán legales y también titularán *los autónomos que menos ganan ven reducida su cuota un 23,34%* (de 300€ a 230€) 

O no???


----------



## samaruc (27 Nov 2022)

*- Me ha quedado claro que tengo que cogerme una base según los ingresos. Pero vamos a ver, funcivago que vives en tus mundos de yupi y no sabes lo que vale un torrao. Hasta ahora yo decía cuanto quería pagar y tú me decías que base tenía que poner (no sé que ostias de reglas de tres de mierda) ¿Y ahora? Alma de cántaro. ¿Ahora que regla de tres tengo que hacer para pagar lo menos posible que está la cosa mu achuchá?*


El cambio más inmediato que va a afectar a los trabajadores autónomos (con el incremento de gasto de recursos en la gestión de los nuevos deberes que les va a suponer) va a ser una obligación de siempre en RG.

Del mismo modo que los empresarios están obligados en sus liquidaciones mensuales a comunicar las bases de cotización de los trabajadores por cuenta ajena a su servicio y, además, el fichero de Conceptos Retribuidos Abonados (CRA) en el que se desglosan el total de retribuciones incluso aquellas que se encuentren excluidas total o parcialmente de la base de cotización con sus importes detallados (este fichero sirve para regularizar la base de cotización, de no coincidir se debe realizar rectificación de liquidaciones y, en su caso, generar deuda)...

Pues lo mismo va a pasar con los autónomos que *van a tener el deber de comunicar los ingresos netos previstos sobre los que va a elegir la base de cotizacion en el tramo correspondiente (durante el periodo transitorio, cuando termine esta transitoriedad coincidirán la base de cotización provisional y los rendimientos reales). Estos rendimientos previstos se comprobarán cruzando datos con Hacienda cuando estén disponibles *(último trimestre del año posterior, p.e. para el ejercicio 2023 está prevista la regularización durante el último trimestre de 2024) y se *ajustará* la base de cotización prevista a la real.

Por analogía con la presentación de los CRA del Sistema de Liquidación Directa (SLD) los autónomos *vendrán obligados a comunicar las variaciones de los ingresos anuales previstos cuando soliciten cambio de base* (RD 504/2022, modificación Reglamentos de Afiliación y Cotización)

Este cambio de base se podrá realizar 6 veces al año:



*Periodo* ------------------------------------------- *Efectos*

1 enero a 28 febrero 1 marzo

1 marzo a 30 abril 1 mayo

1 mayo a 30 junio 1 julio

1 julio a 31 agosto 1 septiembre

1 septiembre a 31 octubre 1 noviembre

1 noviembre a 31 diciembre 1 diciembre


Como decía cuando se solicite el cambio de base se deberán indicar los *rendimientos netos anuales previstos* o las modificaciones (para arriba o para abajo) previstas

Este RD 504/2022 le da parcialmente la puta razón a tochovista. *Por fin algún cambio que afectará a millones de personas (más de 3 millones) será en octubre* 


Dejo la Transitoria

_*Disposición transitoria única. Comunicación de datos por parte de trabajadores por cuenta propia o autónomos que ya figuren en alta en algún régimen de la Seguridad Social.*
_
_Los trabajadores que, en la fecha de entrada en vigor de este real decreto, figuren en alta en el Régimen Especial de la Seguridad Social de los Trabajadores por Cuenta Propia o *Autónomos* o en el Régimen Especial de la Seguridad Social de los Trabajadores del Mar, como trabajadores por cuenta propia incluidos en el grupo primero de cotización, y que, por las peculiaridades de su inclusión en ambos, *deban aportar cualquiera de los datos* relacionados en los párrafos 1.º a 10.º del artículo 30.2.b) del Reglamento General sobre inscripción de empresas y afiliación, altas, bajas y variaciones de datos de trabajadores en la Seguridad Social, *deberán comunicarlos por medios electrónicos a la Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social, en un plazo que finalizará el 31 de octubre de 2023*._


Los tres datos más perentorios que deberán aportar los autónomos *por medios electrónicos antes del 31 de octubre* (si no lo han hecho con anterioridad como ocurre, p.e. con los ingresos) son:

-* Previsión de ingresos netos anuales previstos*, en el caso la base vigente al 01/01/2022 no se comprendida en el tramo correspondiente por nivel de ingresos. Es decir* aquellos autónomos que se sitúen en el tramo 1 o 2 de la tabla reducida* (ingresos netos inferiores a 900€) *o en el tramo 4 y ss*. (ingresos superiores a 1.700€). *Estos autónomos deben comunicar los ingresos previstos y solicitar* el cambio de base a una base comprendida entre la mínima de su tramo y la máxima del régimen *antes del 1 de marzo de 2023.*

- *Relación de todas las actividades económicas de las que sea titular el autónomo incluso si no determinan su inclusión en el RETA* (por su carácter residual, esporádico o tratarse de una actividad profesional con mutualidad alternativa al sistema de SS)

- Para *societarios: porcentaje de participación en la empresa* y, en su caso, *nombramiento y cese de administrador del autónomo*


Los *medios electrónicos* por los que se deben hacer estas comunicaciones *ni zorra idea* cuando estarán disponibles. Es de esperar que lo de los ingresos esté, a más tardar, para enero como muy tarde. *Recuerdo el deber de comunicar los ingresos y solicitar cambio de base si por ingresos te quedas en los tramos 1 o 2 de la tabla reducida o del tramo 4 al 12 de la tabla general. Es decir si estás por base mínima tienes de plazo hasta el 31 de octubre si quieres cambiar la base de 960,60€ que arrastras desde enero y si no es el caso el plazo es hasta el 28 de febrero.


*


----------



## samaruc (27 Nov 2022)

*- Eres un funcivago más cortico que el rabo de una boina. Me dices que tengo que calcular los ingresos netos anuales, y me subrayas lo de netos y de anuales, pero resulta que en las tablas que pones me pide que elija tramos por ingresos mensuales. Te lo pongo subrayado, size 26 y colorao como la cara que te he dejao. Listo que eres un listo. Cómete el owned *

Estimado estereotipo de forero cuñao inventao mira que te gusta adelantarte a las exposiciones que tengo pendientes de desarrollar, eh?

Pues...

Te vas al art 308.1 LGSS y ahi tienes cuales son los rendimientos que tienes que computar según tu declaración del IRPF. 

Dependiendo de si eres autónomo a pelito (estimación directa o modulero), societario, cooperativista, etc etc

Pues así resumido:

- *Estimación directa:*

o Rendimiento neto + Importe cuotas SS

- *Estimación objetiva:*

o Rendimiento neto previo
o Rendimiento neto previo minorado (actividades agrícolas, forestales y
ganaderas)

- *Socios mercantiles:*

o Rendimientos del trabajo derivados de la actividad en la sociedad
o Rendimientos del capital (dinerarios o en especie) derivados de las participaciones en la sociedad

- *Cooperativas:*

o Rendimientos del trabajo derivados de la prestación de servicios a la
cooperativa
o Rendimientos derivados de su condición de socios trabajadores (retorno
cooperativo et al.)

- *Socios civiles, colectivos, comanditarios, laborales y comuneros:*

o Rendimientos de la actividad económica (atribución de rentas)
o Rendimientos derivados de su condición de socios trabajadores

*A partir de estos rendimientos se calcula el promedio mensual, es decir se dividen los rendimientos netos anuales entre los días de alta efectiva (no computan aquellos días en los que se disfrute de prestación económica de la SS ni aquellos otros que se hayan tenido en cuenta para el cálculo de la base reguladora de dicha prestación) descontando como gastos generales el 7% con carácter general y el 3% en el caso de socios mercantiles y
laborales.

El resultado de esta operación se multiplica por 30 obteniéndose el promedio mensual de rendimientos netos reales.*

¿Qué la ostia en vinagreta?

Por supuesto. No iba a ser tan fácil como ahora que te cogias la base mínima de 300€ y a tirar millas.

Lo jodido *va a ser que saques los datos de hacienda* (se supone que te los tiene que facilitar) *y que hacienda te diga que casillas* del modelo 100 (en general), 200, 190 y 193 (societarios) vas a tener que utilizar para el cálculo. Supongo que ya lo dirán.

Pues calculado el rendimiento neto con estas reglas (si quieres más detalles te vas a tener que informar en www.seg-social.es que en breve se va a colgar mogollón de información) le descuentas el 3% si eres empresa o el 7% en otro caso.

Con un ejemplo se ve mejor, voy a coger el caso más fácil  (modulero):

Si te coges la casilla donde coño sea que esté el *rendimiento neto previo (que van a ser los ingresos reales con los que se va a regularizar tu cotización si no hay modificación en los módulos de 2024 respecto 2023, te va a tocar preguntar en Hacienda)*

Y a esta cantidad *le restas en concepto de gastos generales el 7%*

Un ejemplo:

Pongamos eres modulero y que en la declaración de la renta de este año en la casilla del modelo 100 (declaración de IRPF) correspondiente al *rendimiento neto previo* te salen 15.000€

Divides esos 15.000€ entre los días efectivos de alta (no cuentan los días que hayas cobrado una prestación ni los días del cálculo de la base reguladora, p.e. si has estado en IT no cuentan los días de baja ni los días que se han cogido para el cálculo de lo que tienes que cobrar por la baja, estando en IT, sin problema, de 3 millones deben haber a lo sumo 3 o 4 tíos en este caso, no? pues para un caso tan particular no hace falta perder media hora explicando) 

Pues bien tienes que hacer la operación 

15.000 x 7% = 1.050€ (de gastos no justificados)

15.000€ - 1.050€ = 13.950€ 

13.950€ / 360 días = 38,75 ingresos netos diarios

38,75€ x 30 días = 1.162,50 ingresos netos mensuales

Si nos vamos a la tabla vemos que por rango de ingresos *estás en el tramo 3 de la tabla reducida

*




En el tramo 3 de la tabla reducida *puedes elegir entre una base de 869,69€ a 1.166,70€

Como no te vas a querer enterar ye ye te vas a dejar la base mínima de 960,60€ hasta que recibirías la comunicación debes comunicar los ingresos netos anuales previstos antes del 31/10/2022 (DT 1ª RD 504/2022) que comentaba más arriba, para entonces ya estaremos en octubre y vas a bajarte la base para noviembre, fijo.

Esto es por qué la base mínima se encuentra dentro de este intervalo, si te hubiera salido un nivel de ingresos comprendido en el tramo 2 deberías hacer la comunicación (y el cambio de base de 960,60€ a una comprendida entre 849,67€ y 900€) antes del 1 de marzo*

Ahora pongamos que todo feliz y contento, confiado como tú solo, te has fíado hacienda no te iba a subir los módulos (sabes que los reyes no existen, que son los padres, no?) y te cuando haces el IRPF 2023 que tu esperabas un rendimiento neto reducido de 15.000€ (rendimientos netos previstos anuales) te casca mil euretes de más, es decir *tienes 16.000€ de rendimientos netos reales anuales en lugar de los 15.000€ de rendimientos netos previstos anuales que habías comunicado.*

Pues para hacer la regularización se hacen las mismas operaciones que antes y te salen 1.240€ de ingresos (con lo que *subes del tramo 3 de la tabla reducida al tramo 1 de la tabla general*)

Aquí pueden pasar dos cosas:

- *Que no hayas cambiado la base mínima de 960,60€* por total, por dos meses, pa qué (te ha pillado el toro pero no lo reconocerás, que ya nos conocemos cuñao inventao)

- *Que hayas tirado por bajarte la base a la mínima del tramo, a 869,69€* (dinero tirado a la porqueriza de todos modos, aquí no se va a jubilar ni Cristo, si lo sabré yo que llevo 15 años diciendo que esto ha petao pero nadie me hace caso, con lo listo y guapo que soy)

En el primer caso, a la hora de regularizar, pues *como la base provisional de 960,60€ se encuentra recogida tanto en el tramo 3 de la tabla reducida como en el tramo 1 de la tabla general se va a establecer como base definitiva. Es decir, aunque en la regularización haya cambio de tramos (superiores o inferiores) si la base de cotización se encuentra comprendida dentro del tramo que correspondería por ingresos reales no hay cambio de base, base provisional = base definitiva*

En el segundo caso resulta que la base escogida, 869,69€ no está en el tramo correspondiente (aquí tendría que sacar la media con los dos primeros meses previos al cambio de base y ostias varias, por simplicidad de cálculo paso como de la mierda, los puristas pueden calcular ellos mismos si la regularización es correcta o hay que recurrirla en alzada) y *has cotizado menos de lo que te tocaba.*

Pongamos un tipo del 30% por simplificar:

Has cotizado por una cuota de 869,69 x 30% = 260,90€

Debías haber cotizado 960,60€ x 30% = 288,18€

288,18€ (debías haber cotizado) - 260,90€ (has cotizado) = 27,28€

27,28€ x 12 meses = *327,26€ a pagar

Antes de la regularización ----> Base provisional = 260,90€*
*
Después de la regularización -----> **Base definitiva = 288,18€

En la regularización si pagas por un tramo inferior en el que no está incluida la base provisional se te aplica la base mínima del tramo superior y tienes que pagar la diferencia*


Ahora pongamos que por una de aquellas eres una de esas rara avis, uno de esos seres fantásticos que nunca creerías que pudieran existir, en definitiva si fueras un autónomo que venía cotizando por una base superior a la mínima y que* ingresando, según hacienda, 16k netos al año (que son 1.333€ netos al mes)* te cascas *la base máxima para mayores de 47 años (2.200€)* por qué, a pesar que ya tienes una edad, te mola regalar el dinero y, viva la pensión manque la disfruten los gusanillos que no voy a ver un puto duro, me mantengo en mis trece, en mantenella y no menealla, *comunico que mis rendimientos netos previstos son de 16k y mantengo la base de 2.200€ que para eso me dice la DT 1ª que puedo elegir una base comprendida entre la mínima del tramo que me corresponda por ingresos y la máxima del régimen*, leñe.

Pues llega la hora de regularizar y vemos que por tramo de ingresos a este caballero, tan generoso como inconsciente él, por 16k netos anuales (1.240€ netos tras descontar 7% de gastos) *le tocaba elegir base del tramo 1 de la tabla general, entre 950,98 y 1.300€* cuando, si nos situamos en las tablas, vemos que *la base de 2.200€ está comprendida en los tramos 6 a 12 de la tabla general*

Pues regularizamos y tenemos dos casos:


*-Autónomo al que corresponde tramo 1 de la tabla general que ha solicitado la base de 2.200€ con efectos 01/01/2023 (supuesto viene de base mínima)*

En este caso tenemos el caso contrario, corresponde un tramo inferior al tramo por el que se ha cotizado

*La base máxima del tramo 1 de la tabla general son 1.300€*

Pues a calcular:

Has cotizado por una cuota de 2.200 x 30% = 660€

Debías haber cotizado 1.300€ x 30% = 390€

390€ (debías haber cotizado) - 660€ (has cotizado) = -270€

270€ x 12 meses = *3.240€ a devolver


En la regularización si pagas por un tramo superior en el que no está incluida la base provisional se te aplica la base máxima del tramo que te corresponde y se te devuelve la diferencia*


*Antes de la regularización ----> Base provisional = 2200€*

*Después de la regularización -----> Base definitiva = 1300€*

En el caso de tratarse de un autónomo que en fecha 31/12/2022 tuviera la base de 2.200€ la puede mantener en virtud del RD 13/2022 ya comentado.


----------



## samaruc (27 Nov 2022)

*- Joder, que puto rollo. ¿Me tocado llegar hasta aquí para leer lo de la tarifa plana que lo único que me interesa? Los funcivagos sois lo puto peor. Greciaaaaa Mad maaaaax Funcivagos a la puta calleeeeeehhgg hgg hg h...*

Aún le va dar algo al cuñao inventao 

Pues eso, ya acabo hablando de las *bonificaciones.*

Solo comentar que la tarifa plana de 60€ de los arts 31, 31bis, 32 y 32bis del Estatuto del Trabajo Autónomo (art 31 y 31bis tarifa plana general RETA y SETA respectivamente y arts 32 y 32bis tarifa plana discapacitados) se extinguen en fecha 31/12/2022 entrando en vigor una nueva modalidad de tarifa plana de 80€ (art 38ter)

Unos apuntes:

- Quien haya generado derecho a las tarifas planas actuales (de 60€) que se podrán pedir hasta el 31/12/2022 disfrutarán las mismas hasta su extinción por transcurso del tiempo máximo

- La tarifa plana de 80€ será de cuota fija (no habrá opción de cotizar por una base superior pagando la diferencia por el exceso como ahora), no se regularizará y a efectos de prestaciones le corresponderá la base mínima del tramo 1 de la tabla general. No se regularizará.

- Esta tarifa plana de 80€ tendrá una duración inicial de los 12 meses naturales completos siguientes a contar desde la fecha de alta ampliable por 12 meses adicionales siempre y cuando se comuniquen ingresos inferiores al SMI en los términos indicados en el anterior post, en el caso de superar el SMI el segundo año sí se regularizarà. En el caso de autónomos con discapacidad >33% serán los primeros 24 meses naturales completos a partir de la fecha de alta más 36 meses adicionales por ingresos <SMI


Por lo que respecta a los actuales beneficiarios de la tarifa plana de 60€ que está pendiente de aclarar como se aplicará en aquellos casos en los que se haya optado por una base superior cotizando el exceso de base sin la bonificación aplicada a la base mínima (en la LGPE está previsto se solucionen diversos flecos)

Pues hasta aquí hemos llegado.

Pensaba comentar más cosas pero va a ser que no me ha dado tiempo.

Me dejo una barbaridad de cosas en el tintero (entre ellas desarrollar toda la historia esta de las bonificaciones)

Me guardo las reservas de posts en lugar de eliminarlos por si tengo ganas de actualizar algo cuando se vayan corrigiendo los flecos.

Recomiendo encarecidamente no tomarse este hilo como una exposición profesional del nuevo sistema de cotización de autónomos.

Solo hay que ver el tono en el que está escrito 





*A partir de aquí no me comprometo a participar activamente en el hilo.* *Tampoco me comprometo a contestar dudas.

Aunque hayáis visto la peli de Candyman invocarme con el @samaruc @samaruc @samaruc no va a servir de nada (tengo las notificaciones y los MP desactivados desde hace algún tiempo)

Voy a tomarme un tiempo de trabajaciones y no voy a poder entrar más que esporádicamente o sea que por mí podéis trollear todo lo que queráis con un único límite: cuñao troll faltón de insulto grueso (joputa, subnormal, etc etc) pa'l ignore que se va como lo lea (una vez y no más santo Tomás).

Acepto, quid pro quo, insulto fino ya que este personaje (en la vida real no somos nadie y en internet me monto mis películas) hace un tiempo que se me ha ido de madre (intento meter animus jocandi y muchas veces me sale animus jodiendi) 

Para cerrar con números redondos dejo donde obtener información en internet en el post #10*


----------



## samaruc (27 Nov 2022)

*Si quereis obtener más información en www.seg-social.es la váis a tener para aburrir *









*O en la Revista Activa*






*Más clara, concisa y técnica que la de este hilo, por cierto *



*Recomiendo echar mano del buzón de consultas (accesible a través de las FAQ de seg-social.es) mejor que tirarse horas al teléfono o intentando pillar cita en una administración perdida de la mano de Dios.*


----------



## samaruc (27 Nov 2022)

11


----------



## samaruc (27 Nov 2022)

*#Mutualidades*


*¿Qué son las mutualidades de previsión social?*


_Las mutualidades de previsión social son entidades aseguradoras que ejercen una *modalidad aseguradora de carácter voluntario complementaria al sistema de Seguridad Social obligatoria*, mediante aportaciones a prima fija o variable de los mutualistas, personas físicas o jurídicas, o de otras entidades o personas protectoras. _









Mutualidades de previsión social


Las mutualidades de previsión social son entidades aseguradoras que ejercen una modalidad aseguradora de carácter voluntario...




www.iberley.es







*Pregunta*

Si estas entidades aseguradoras son *complementarias* a la Seguridad Social *obligatoria *¿*por qué no obligamos* a abogados, médicos, ingenieros, químicos... que ejercen la profesión por cuenta propia *a darse de alta en RETA*?

Por citar tres mutualidades_ líderes en su sector_ (entre paréntesis año de fundación):

¿Por qué la *Mutualidad General de la Abogacía** (1948)*, la *Hermandad Nacional de Arquitectos* *(1944)* y *Mutual Médica** (1920) *se ofrecen como *alternativa al RETA* y no como *aseguramiento complementario* (o de mero plan de pensiones como si la mutualidad fuera un banco al uso) cuando* el alta en RETA es obligatoria para todos los trabajadores por cuenta propia* que se encuentren incluidos en su campo de aplicación?

¿Por qué un economista, p.e., que ejerza la profesión libremente por cuenta propia debe darse de alta en RETA obligatoriamente si quiere ejercer y un abogado, un arquitecto o un médico *no están obligados al alta en RETA mientras no soliciten a demanda su alta en el Régimen*? ¿Qué diferencia hay entre estos profesionales? ¿Por qué esta *discriminación* de economistas respecto abogados, arquitectos y médicos al inicio o durante la carrera profesional? ¿Por qué el economista está *obligado al alta en RETA al inicio de la carrera profesiona*l y el resto de profesionales *pueden ejercer sin esta obligación* (alta en RETA) acogiéndose, *alternativamente*, a una mutualidad de previsión social? ¿Por qué *el alta en la mutualidad de previsión social,* de existir, *del economista no dispensa del alta inicial en RETA*?


*Definición de privilegio*

_1. m. _*Exención de una obligación o ventaja exclusiva o especial que goza alguien por concesión de un superior o por determinada circunstancia propia.*



*(Continuará...)*


----------



## samaruc (27 Nov 2022)

Spoiler: Por si hay novedades 



Pendiente de la LPGE y tener ganas de postearlo


----------



## samaruc (27 Nov 2022)

Spoiler: Por si hay novedades 



Pendiente de la LPGE y tener ganas de postearlo


----------



## samaruc (27 Nov 2022)

Spoiler: Por si hay novedades 



Pendiente de la LPGE y tener ganas de postearlo


----------



## samaruc (27 Nov 2022)

Spoiler: Por si hay novedades 



Pendiente de la LPGE y tener ganas de postearlo


----------



## Klapaucius (27 Nov 2022)

impuesto al trabajo


----------



## butricio (27 Nov 2022)

17


----------



## samaruc (27 Nov 2022)

butricio dijo:


> 17



Me lo quedo

Gracias

Ya iré editando el tochohilo y eliminando los posts sobrantes.

Id largando mientras completo.

En unos días todo vuestro y quien tenga dudas ahí tiene a un señor al que le paga por llevarle los papeles.

Que le haga ganarse el sueldo.

Ha sido un placer.

Buenas noches y buena suerte.

Chao


----------



## paketazo (27 Nov 2022)

Mekago en dios has reservado 15 posts para contar algo que con como mucho dos o tres te llegaba.

El ilustre aynrandiano está dejando huella.


----------



## samaruc (27 Nov 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Mekago en dios has reservado 15 posts para contar algo que con como mucho dos o tres te llegaba.
> 
> El ilustre ainrandiano está dejando huella.



Cuando acabe de alicatar el hilo te doy permiso para resumir en dos o tres posts *legibles* todos los tochazos infumables que tengo intención de contar si me da tiempo de aquí al miercoles (tengo puesto el contador).

Y sí, alguna buena idea tenía que tener el aynradiano

Así puedo soltar mis defecaciones mentales sin florerus interruptus intermedios 

Creía que este floro no era tan activo ni por asomo como el principal y que tendría un par de días para ir puliendo el tochohilo para el escopetazo de salida, pero ná

No había tenido en cuenta que aquí se postea primero y se lee después

Lo de leer después es un decir, no se lee ni antes ni después a la que hay un post de longitud superior a dos líneas o que no consista en un enlace a un twit, un puto meme o una fusilada de forocoches. Quitando de los casos citados (90% de los posts) aquí se entra a vender el libro de cada uno con independencia del tema del hilo 

Burbuja no defrauda


----------



## Wein (27 Nov 2022)

Y si la base mínima son 1200 y cotizas por 600 te cuenta como un dia cotizado o como medio?


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Nov 2022)

Un pequeño apunte querido funcivago..... recibir 300€ de un autonomo que sirvan para pagar a sus excelsas majestades calientasillas de las AAPP, siempre será mejor que recibir CERO euros.

Lo digo porque si realmente insisten en exprimir más a los pocos que trabajan, el estruendo de las persianas cayendo se va a escuchar incluso en la Moncloa, por muy buen aislamiento acústico que tenga el bunker de tu amo.


----------



## samaruc (27 Nov 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Un pequeño apunte querido funcivago..... recibir 300€ de un autonomo que sirvan para pagar a sus excelsas majestades calientasillas de las AAPP, siempre será mejor que recibir CERO euros.
> 
> Lo digo porque si realmente inisten en exprimir más a los pocos que trabajan, el estruendo de las persianas cayendo se va a escuchar incluso en la Moncloa, por muy buen aislamiento acústico que tenga el bunker de tu amo.



Mañana o pasado pariré como se va a calcular cuanto va a tener que esmochar el autónomo para que podáis rajar rico rico y con fundamento.

Si los datos de hacienda son buenos 2 millones de autónomos pagarían menos (de 300 euros a unos 200) y 1 millón un poco más (de 300 ñapos a 450 ganando más de 6k limpios al mes) pero no adelantemos acontecimientos...


----------



## spica (28 Nov 2022)

Aunque no sea le tema del hilo ...

Sobre el criterio de habitualidad.
¿Teneis a nivel interno reglas para decidir que trabajo es habitual y cual no?

Por ejemplo:
Si yo hago 5 reportajes de fotografia de boda cada verano, solo durante 4 meses al año y asi durante veranos sucesivos. Cada reportaje es solo un dia de actividad ya que las fotografias me las edita otra persona.

¿Seria considerado un trabajo habitual y por lo tanto obligado al alta en el RETA?


----------



## Masateo (28 Nov 2022)

Hoyga, se agradece el hilo.


----------



## resonator (28 Nov 2022)

Acuerdese de los moduleros , he estado leyendo que se se ha de calcular en base a superficie del local , empleados, luz , y previsión de beneficios. 
Ni que fueramos matematicos teóricos y adivinos. Semos la escoria de la sociedad.


----------



## Linterna Pirata (28 Nov 2022)

Gracias


----------



## samaruc (28 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> Aunque no sea le tema del hilo ...
> 
> Sobre el criterio de habitualidad.
> ¿Teneis a nivel interno reglas para decidir que trabajo es habitual y cual no?
> ...



Las reglas son las indicadas: hasta la sentencia módulo temporal, a partir de la sentencia hay que considerar otros factores (el económico es uno más)

En el caso que citas, a falta de concretar los factores que cito *eres autónomo *
_
. La habitualidad para los trabajadores que se ocupen en trabajos de temporada quedará referida a la duración normal de ésta_.

Esto es un copipega del art 2 punto 2 del Decreto 2530/70


----------



## samaruc (28 Nov 2022)

resonator dijo:


> Acuerdese de los moduleros , he estado leyendo que se se ha de calcular en base a superficie del local , empleados, luz , y previsión de beneficios.
> Ni que fueramos matematicos teóricos y adivinos. Semos la escoria de la sociedad.



Cuando actualice hablaremos del Gobierno que decía Tip y Coll.

Precisamente los moduleros sois los que lo vais a tener más huevo para *calcular los rendimientos previstos y elegir las cuotas provisionales* 

Solo señalar que para dudas sobre el cálculo de los módulos hay que dirigirse a la ventanilla de hacienda.

*A la SS de los módulos sólo nos interesa que hacienda nos chive a cuanto sube el rendimiento neto reducido para calcular la regularización, establecer la cotización definitiva y, en su caso, proceder a la devolución o a reclamar las diferencias*

Pero no adelantemos acontecimientos, Martín, si coges el Delorian en los próximos días lo explico.


----------



## LuismarpIe (28 Nov 2022)

resonator dijo:


> Acuerdese de los moduleros , he estado leyendo que se se ha de calcular en base a superficie del local , empleados, luz , y previsión de beneficios.
> Ni que fueramos matematicos teóricos y adivinos. Semos la escoria de la sociedad.



Mejor que lo calcules tú en base a esas cosas, porque si le dejas el ministerio dirán: mmmm... pues venga, 600 por cabeza y a tomar por culo.


----------



## GirolamoFracastoro (28 Nov 2022)

Gracias Samaruc.
Ójala más foreros como tú.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Chuchus (28 Nov 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Me voy a adelantar unos días a los miles de cuñados y a los cientos de expertos de barra de bar que se van a dedicar a abrir miles de hilos y a rajar millones de posts
> 
> Para ello voy a currarme un tochohilo antólogico.
> 
> ...



Europa es una puta ruina para españa porque desde el año 2008 estamos a la cola del mundo. Para que quieres ser europeo si los frankfurt y los putos gabachos nos Dan por el culo??
Esto, además del subido de la energía supone el cierre de muchos autónomos.... hay que pensar lo que se dice...


----------



## Javier.Finance (28 Nov 2022)

150€? en la tabla que vi, no salia eso


----------



## spica (28 Nov 2022)

Lo primero que hay que hacer es como la figura del micro-emprendedor en Francia.

Una cuenta corriente exclusiva asociada a la actividad, esa es la contabilidad.
Cotizacion a la SS e IRPF a tanto alzado por importe de ventas (ojo, no de beneficios).

Mas simple, eficaz y menos poibilidad de fraude.


----------



## samaruc (28 Nov 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Y si la base mínima son 1200 y cotizas por 600 te cuenta como un dia cotizado o como medio?



Bue feedback 

No había pensado que fuera necesario puntualizarlo

La reforma va sobre la *cotización*, no sobre el *campo de aplicación* (afiliación, altas, bajas y variaciones)

Tengo tan interiorizado que *nunca* se va a regular el tiempo parcial (se reconoció en la ley 20/2007 y en las sucesivas LPGE se está prorrogando el desarrollo reglamentario necesario) que no se iba a plantear la duda pero ya veo que continuáis con el chip de la cuota fija (base mínima)

¿Por qué te fijas en la base mínima de 1.000€ y no en la base máxima de 5.000€ (ambas redondeadas por arriba)?

¿Por qué no te planteas si cotiza por 2.500€ le cuenta como un día cotizado o como medio?

Es por el chip que tenéis incrustado con soldadura de tungsteno y lo que más a costar.

Cuando antes se asuma que ya no vas a poder cotizar a la carta (la mayoría por mínimo) se ha acabado mejor.

La parcialidad no viene por el sueldo sino por la duración de la jornada de trabajo. Un tío que cobre el 50% del SMI y otro tío que cobre 4.000€ con una jornada mensual de 80 horas tienen ambos media jornada.

*Resumiendo: si tienes obligación de estar alta en autónomos (campo de aplicación) vas a estar a jornada completa pierdas hasta los calzoncillos o tengas el riñón forrado de rubís y diamantes. Esto no cambia.*


----------



## mxmanu (28 Nov 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Me voy a adelantar unos días a los miles de cuñados y a los cientos de expertos de barra de bar que se van a dedicar a abrir miles de hilos y a rajar millones de posts
> 
> Para ello voy a currarme un tochohilo antólogico.
> 
> ...





Hasta ahí he podido leer, ojalá asimilaramos las cotizaciones de autónomos a la de los europeos.

RESUMEN DEL MIERDA HILO QUE ESTA HACIENDO EL SUBNORMAL ESTE:
Como no nos parecía suficiente el robo que te hacíamos antes, ahora te vamos a robar y a sodomizar mas aún, jódete y currar.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (28 Nov 2022)

Halluda porfabor qon la prejunta sucrraiada:

Lo vi hace poco y no entiendo cómo pretenden que adivine cuánto voy a facturar. O sea, vendo cosas caras que fabrico yo mismo, pero no sé si el mes entrante voy a vender una (10.000 brutos) 2 o ninguna (lo más probable). ¿Cómo coño voy a saber a qué cuota acogerme? Lo que más sensato me parece es darse de baja y como mucho, hacer la declaración anual para pagar algo de IRPF y a correr. Pero si luego me van a multar por no haber estado dado de alta, lo que más fácil me parece es gitanizarme 100% y que pague Rita. Incluso podría ser que me dieran paguita y todo  

La verdad es que ya hace tiempo que me parece increíble que por un lado me cobren por currar, mientras que por otro me quieran pagar por tocarme los huevos en casa. Lo raro es que aún existamos como país.


----------



## samaruc (28 Nov 2022)

mxmanu dijo:


> Hasta ahí he podido leer, ojalá asimilaramos las cotizaciones de autónomos a la de los europeos.
> 
> RESUMEN DEL MIERDA HILO QUE ESTA HACIENDO EL SUBNORMAL ESTE:
> Como no nos parecía suficiente el robo que te hacíamos antes, ahora te vamos a robar y a sodomizar mas aún, jódete y currar.



Con foreros así da gusto 

Voy a hacernos un favor mutuo

Como veo que no encuentras el botón del ignore ya lo hago yo

Así ni tú vas a tener que leer mis gilipolleces ni yo tragarme tus rebuznos

¿Si tengo la piel fina? De micras de espesor. A ofendidito no me gana nadie.

Ya sé que no vas a poder leer este mensaje (ni ningun otro que haya posteado) si no te deslogueas o usas otro nick pero es que como soy más cortico que la picha de un madelman no he caído en ello


----------



## samaruc (28 Nov 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Halluda porfabor qon la prejunta sucrraiada:
> 
> Lo vi hace poco y no entiendo cómo pretenden que adivine cuánto voy a facturar. O sea, vendo cosas caras que fabrico yo mismo, pero no sé si el mes entrante voy a vender una (10.000 brutos) 2 o ninguna (lo más probable). ¿Cómo coño voy a saber a qué cuota acogerme? Lo que más sensato me parece es darse de baja y como mucho, hacer la declaración anual para pagar algo de IRPF y a correr. Pero si luego me van a multar por no haber estado dado de alta, lo que más fácil me parece es gitanizarme 100% y que pague Rita. Incluso podría ser que me dieran paguita y todo
> 
> La verdad es que ya hace tiempo que me parece increíble que por un lado me cobren por currar, mientras que por otro me quieran pagar por tocarme los huevos en casa. Lo raro es que aún existamos como país.



Se está llenado esto de ejpertos.

Aguantaos un poco, coño.

Que aún no he llegado ahí.

Un consejo: no hagas IRPF si no quieres pagar nada de autónomos ya que *la cuota se va a calcular según lo que declares en IRPF* (no lo que ganes o dejes de ganar realmente sino por lo que declares, en el caso del módulo no coinciden la ganancia real con la declarada y es absolutamente legal).

Dadme un poco de vidilla, joder.

El jueves ya podréis llenar esto de posts sin haberos leído más que las tres pimeras líneas del OP,


----------



## kenny220 (28 Nov 2022)

Y los societarios?


----------



## samaruc (28 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Mejor que lo calcules tú en base a esas cosas, porque si le dejas el ministerio dirán: mmmm... pues venga, 600 por cabeza y a tomar por culo.





kenny220 dijo:


> Y los societarios?



Estos dos posts de un tiro:

- Si no se pueden determinar los rendimientos *por qué no hay obligación de presentar irpf *toca base mínima del tramo 1 de la tabla general de cotización (*caso especial familiares colaboradores*: base mínima grupo 7 de RG, transitoriamente 1.000€)

- Lo mismo vale para los *societarios*, si no se pueden determinar los datos por falta de información, nos vamos a la *base mínima de familiares colaboradores*

Todo esto lo iré contando a píldoras.


----------



## derepen (28 Nov 2022)

Lo de pagar 200 euros si ganas 600


----------



## samaruc (28 Nov 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> 150€? en la tabla que vi, no salia eso



Eso es por qué no has puesto las luces largas.* Las tablas son para el periodo transitorio.* Al final del camino *vas a cotizar por lo que has ganado realmente.*

Son matemáticas: base de 500€ X 30% = 150€

Para los próximos 3 años (2023, 2024 y 2025) los que se han publicado las tablas pero el periodo transitorio (que ya explicaré) está establecido hasta el 2031, en su caso se publicarán las tablas para los restantes años en los PGE. 

Digo en su caso por qué este periodo transitorio se puede acortar. Pero teniendo en cuenta que la nueva regulación de Empleadas de Hogar (implantada en 2012) también tenía un *periodo transitorio de cotización por tramos hasta 2019 *(a partir del cual había que cotizar por *salarios reales*) y estamos a las puertas del 2023 y está será la *quinta vez que se prórrogan los tramos* no tendría muchas esperanzas en que antes de 2031 ya no tengas ningún margen de maniobra y cotices por *ingresos reales*


----------



## spica (28 Nov 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> - Si no se pueden determinar los rendimientos *por qué no hay obligación de presentar irpf *toca base mínima del tramo 1 de la tabla general de cotización (*caso especial familiares colaboradores*: base mínima grupo 7 de RG, transitoriamente 1.000€)
> 
> - Lo mismo vale para los *societarios*, si no se pueden determinar los datos por falta de información, nos vamos a la *base mínima de familiares colaboradores*



Vamos que los societarios que ganan cero o incluso si su empresa palma pasta no se escapan de pagar.


----------



## samaruc (28 Nov 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Lo de pagar 200 euros si ganas 600



Si *declaras en IRPF* 600 euros de *ganancia neta*

En *bruto* serían *600€ + SS*

Es que tenéis una fijación por el neto que pa qué


----------



## samaruc (28 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> Vamos que los societarios que ganan cero o incluso si su empresa palma pasta no se escapan de pagar.



¿Se escapan ahora, con el actual sistema, ganando cero o con la empresa palmando pasta?


----------



## spica (28 Nov 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> ¿Se escapan ahora, con el actual sistema, ganando cero o con la empresa palmando pasta?



No, no se escapan.
Pensaba que el espiritu de la norma era pagar proporcionalmente a los ingresos.

Para mas inri el cargo de administrador por ley es gratuito, salvo que los estatutos sociales digan otra cosa.


----------



## derepen (28 Nov 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Si *declaras en IRPF* 600 euros de *ganancia neta*
> 
> En *bruto* serían *600€ + SS*
> 
> Es que tenéis una fijación por el neto que pa qué



Pero el porcentaje en ese rango no te parece elevado?


----------



## spica (28 Nov 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Lo de pagar 200 euros si ganas 600



Ojo, que no es si ganas 600, es si ganas hasta 600.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (28 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> Ojo, que no es si ganas 600, es si ganas hasta 600.



Virgen santa, que poca vergüenza tienen los rojos.


----------



## samaruc (28 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> No, no se escapan.
> Pensaba que el espiritu de la norma era pagar proporcionalmente a los ingresos.



Y así es.

La norma es pagar de forma proporcional a los *ingresos que se puedan determinar a través del irpf*

Por eso, como no sé pueden determinar, por qué no hay *rendimientos del trabajo (sueldo a cargo de la SL) ni reparto de dividendos* *ni imputación de rentas mobiliarios o inmobiliarias obtenidas a través de la SL *(datos facilitados por hacienda) pues *se aplica la regla de los familiares colaboradores *(de los que tampoco se pueden determinar los ingresos al no presentar irpf)

Aún estoy con la introducción. Hay que explicar el por qué del nuevo sistema, el cómo y el cuando.

Esto corresponde al _*cómo*_. pues os digo lo mismo que a los moduleros: paciencia.

Unas píldoras:

- Quién cotiza es el autónomo como persona física, no la SL como persona jurídica

- La obligación de cotizar no se suspende por qué la empresa tenga pérdidas, en la normativa de SS se extingue al finalizar la relación laboral (trabajadores por cuenta ajena) o al cesar la actividad (autónomos)

Ya pondré más tocho cuando le llegue el turno a esto


----------



## samaruc (28 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> Ojo, que no es si ganas 600, es si ganas hasta 600.



Los tramos son *transitorios*. Al final de la corrida (al 2031) veremos ese _hasta_ donde se fija.

Y me disculpo por no haber utilizado los términos correctos. 

No es _*si ganas 600*_

Es si *declaras en IRPF ganar 600

Si ganas 600 y en IRPF declaras 300 vas a cotizar por 300*

Así más claro


----------



## samaruc (28 Nov 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Pero el porcentaje en ese rango no te parece elevado?



Hasta 2031 queda recorrido para ir ajustando la base mínima del primer tramo de la tabla reducida y la base máxima del último tramo de la tabla general.

Hay que recordar que estamos en un periodo transitorio.


----------



## Mission (28 Nov 2022)

Voy a coger sitio, soy autónomo y me interesa el tema, gracias a Samaruc por la información que vaya subiendo y por la que ya ha subido.


----------



## spica (28 Nov 2022)

A mi este sistema desde cuando se comenzo a hablar de ello me parecio una metedura de pata del gobierno, si se hizo con la intencion de recaudar mas les va a salir el tiro por la culata.

Os doy datos de mi municipio, sacados de la estadistica de la Agencia Tributaria,, zona rica de España, muestra sobre 1.000 autonomos.

Rendimientos anuales.
Autonomos en estimacion directa: 4.100 € al año.
En modulos: 11.000.
Media de todos los autonomos: 7.000

Autonomo que mas ingresos declara en mi Administracion de Hacienda que da servicio a una zona de 100.000 habitantes, repito zona rica: 59.000 € (este dato no sale en la estadistica publica)


----------



## TylerDurden99 (28 Nov 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Bue feedback
> 
> No había pensado que fuera necesario puntualizarlo
> 
> ...



Estimado amigo, lamento comunicarle que la nueva normativa se refiere siempre a "mínimas". En ningún caso van a prohibir que una persona cotice por una cantidad mayor si es lo que desea. Le conmino a releerse mejor la norma.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Nov 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> *Con el nuevo sistema no se elige base de cotización, se cotiza por los beneficios declarados en hacienda*. Si ganas menos del SMI vas a cotizar por esa cantidad y no más.



*MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENTIRA*


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> Vamos que los societarios que ganan cero o incluso si su empresa palma pasta no se escapan de pagar.



De pagar no se escapa nunca nadie. YO los meses que no vendo nada me soplan 300 pavos igual


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (28 Nov 2022)

Las pensiones no deberian estar sujetas a un sistema de cotizaciones, sino a un impuesto especifico para ello.


----------



## samaruc (28 Nov 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Estimado amigo, lamento comunicarle que la nueva normativa se refiere siempre a "mínimas". En ningún caso van a prohibir que una persona cotice por una cantidad mayor si es lo que desea. Le conmino a releerse mejor la norma.



Muchas gracias por el consejo

Lo tendré en cuenta 

Pero creo que *valdría la pena esperarse que acabe de parir el engendro 

Aún no he hablado de los tramos ni de la regularización ni de las diferencias de cotización a pagar (cuota provisional《 cuota definitiva) o a devolver (cuota provisional 》cuota definitiva)*

Pildora:

Vas a poder elegir entre la base mínima del tramo que te corresponda por nivel de ingresos y *la base máxima del régimen *(aunque el tramo tiene su propia *base máxima específica esta no se formula como tope superior sino que* *se usa para la regularización*)

*Tienes un límite inferior en tu tramo por ingresos pero no uno superior *(p.e. te toca el tramo 3 y coges una base comprendida en el tramo 12)

¿Y qué sentido tiene esto si en la regularización se te van a devolver las diferencias del exceso? ¿Por qué quieres cotizar por encima de lo que te toca?

No voy a hacer spoiler. Ya contaré cuando toque en qué casos el optar por cotizar por encima de lo que toca no se regulariza (no se devuelven las diferencias). Si alguien tiene mucha prisa puede releerse la ley y llegar a la conclusión que expondré en su momento


----------



## derepen (28 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> Ojo, que no es si ganas 600, es si ganas hasta 600.



  

Joder.


----------



## samaruc (28 Nov 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Joder.




Que sí, que sí...

Que no digo que no...

Que el primer tramo es de *rendimientos negativos hasta 670€*

El tramo 1 de las tablas reducidas de 2023, 2024 y 2025 de la DT 1ª del RD 13/2022 establecen










Lo que necesito es que tengas en cuenta que cuando acabe el periodo transitorio (por eso esta es una disposición transitoria) no podrás elegir entre la base mínima del tramo 1 y la base máxima del régimen.

Para que quede claro, como lo que de verdad interesa es la cuota, lo de la base suena a cuento chino, si ganas menos de 670€ podrás elegir entre las siguientes cuotas (con un tipo del 30,6%):


*- 2023 ----> entre 230€ (mín) y 1.183,87€ (máx)*

*- 2024 ----> entre 225€ (mín) y 1.183,87€ (máx)

- 2025 ---> entre 194,50€ (mín) y 1.183,87€ (máx)*


¿Ves la serie?

Pues habrá que esperarse a los capítulos de las nuevas temporadas correspondientes al periodo 2026-2031 para ver como quedan las cuotas para esos años



El interés que pueda tener alguien que gana entre menos que nada y 670€ por cogerse una cuota de 1.183,87€ y que le devuelvan al cabo de año y pico la diferencia entre esta cantidad y la base máxima del tramo 1 es algo que le puedes preguntar a @TylerDurden99 que se ha leído este RD 13/2022 de cabo a rabo y domina el tema un rato 

Aprovecho para dejar por aquí por donde pone en el BOE lo de elegir entre la base mínima del tramo y la base máxima, que está justamente antecediendo las tablas a las que no dejo de hacer mención 


2. Los trabajadores incluidos en el Régimen Especial de la Seguridad Social de los Trabajadores por Cuenta Propia o Autónomos deberán cotizar en función de los rendimientos que obtengan durante los ejercicios 2023, 2024 y 2025 calculados de acuerdo con lo establecido en el artículo 308.1 del texto refundido de la Ley General de la Seguridad Social, pudiendo elegir a esos efectos una base de cotización que esté comprendida entre la base de cotización que corresponda a su tramo de ingresos conforme la tabla general y reducida de este apartado y la base máxima de cotización establecida para el citado régimen especial en la Ley de Presupuestos Generales del Estado para el correspondiente ejercicio.Conforme lo dispuesto en el párrafo anterior, las tablas generales y reducidas vigentes para cada año en este periodo 2023 a 2025 son las siguientes:





Dadme un poco de vidilla, coño


----------



## derepen (28 Nov 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Que sí, que sí...
> 
> Que no digo que no...
> 
> ...



3 años pagando un pastón, me parece un auténtico robo la verdad

Tómate tu tiempo, no hay prisa.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (28 Nov 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el consejo
> 
> Lo tendré en cuenta
> 
> ...



Estimado amigo, 

Creo que para el lector promedio el uso de la palabra bases de cotización aunque "le suena a cuento chino" y lo que le importa es "la cuota" hay que educarle y ser jurídicamente precisos porque lo que realmente es importante es la base de cotización debido entre otras cosas a que cualquier prestación que luego vayas a recibir (prestación por incapacidad temporal, prestación por jubilación, prestación por incapacidad permanente, etc etc etc) se calcula en base a la base y nunca en base a la cuota. 

Por otra parte, la cuota que uno paga no siempre es la misma incluso aunque tengan dos personas la misma base de cotización, en una hipotética comparativa que hagamos (lo típico de "Eh fulano tu cuanto pagas amigo? Yo 300€ y tu mengano? yo 50€") el motivo de esto son las posibles bonificaciones que la SS te haga por diferentes motivos y que no me voy a dedicar a explicar. Tanto las bonificaciones como las propias bases de cotización a la SS son como si el estado te "regalase dinero". Ejemplo:

Si yo selecciono una base de cotización por ejemplo de 2600€ y me toca pagar una cuota de por ejemplo 800€, significa que el Estado a cambio de recibir de mi 800€, realiza una ficción jurídica y contable por la cual simula, valga la redundancia, que yo he ingresado 2.600€ pero en realidad solo he ingresado 800€. Este el motivo de que como inversión es realmente espectacular, y por eso existe una base máxima de cotización, y una prestación máxima por ejemplo por jubilación, porque sino vendría Warren Buffet a invertir mil millones como base de cotización, pagando sólo 100 millones (esto es sólo un ejemplo para ilustrar lo que comento).

Pero me he ido demasiado por las ramas, contestándole a usted de porqué alguien querría cotizar por una base de cotización mayor a la mínima, muy sencillo, se lo explico con otro ejemplo donde podrá ver enseguida el motivo:

Imaginemos al sujeto llamado Fulgencio, se trata de un señor que gana 100.000€ al año y que estima que la prestación por jubilación que corresponde a una base de cotización mínima 858,60€ es insuficiente para vivir el día de mañana (mal contados unos mil euros mensuales) cuando tenga una edad avanzada y físicamente esté bastante mal, es por ello que voluntariamente prefiere cotizar durante su vida por una base de cotización más elevada, digamos de 3.425,70€. Lógicamente le va a costar más esfuerzo pagar una CUOTA mínima de 300€ que de 800€ al mes, pero Fulgencio cree que le compensará en el futuro porque prevé morirse no antes de los 90 años y da por sentado que España seguirá existiendo para entonces. 

Como ve usted, este es un ejemplo muy exagerado, también podríamos poner el ejemplo más "normal" de un sujeto autónomo llamado Francisco que tiene la casa pagada y gana cada mes 2.000€ netos de los cuales prefiere destinar 600€ a pagar una cuota que representa una base de cotización de 2.700€. Francisco, a pesar de oír todos los días como los listos y expertos del foro al que se suele meter para pasar el rato le dicen, le aconsejan y le aleccionan sobre que el día de mañana no tendrá pensión porque el país habrá quebrado y que por eso mejor que no cotice nada, prefiere arriesgarse y cotizar porque piensa que si no cotiza nada, entonces es seguro que no recibirá nada, pero si cotiza a lo mejor recibe algo y con dichos billetes que reciba podrá pasárselo por la cara a los listos y expertos que nada reciben por no haber cotizado.

Para finalizar le voy a poner un último ejemplo que nada tiene que ver con la pensión de jubilación: 

Eustaquio es un autónomo con diferentes problemas de salud, suele ponerse enfermo con "relativa" frecuencia. Eustaquio sabe que si cotiza por la base mínima, la prestación que recibirá por incapacidad temporal será muy baja para sus gustos caros por lo que prefiere destinar al pago de una cuota de 700€ de los 2.000€ que gana netos para cotizar por una base de 2.600€. Cuando Eustaquio se pone enfermo, por ejemplo debido a una complicada cirugía de cadera que se alarga más de la cuenta, cada mes recibe una paguita de 2.000€ euritos/mes aproximadamente durante el tiempo que esté de baja, por ejemplo 1 año. 

Espero que todo esto le haya servido para aumentar su campo de visión de la materia en cuestión. 

Un saludo


----------



## Karma bueno (28 Nov 2022)

A los autonomos nunca les sale a devolver, y cada vez hay menos, es una especie en peligro de extincion...


----------



## Karma bueno (28 Nov 2022)

Seremos todos empleados de a un cuenco de arroz...


----------



## SanRu (28 Nov 2022)

Resumen: Impuesto al trabajo para recibir cero prestaciones.

Y te lo dice uno de los pocos autónomos que logró que la mutua le pagara el paro.

Obviamente tuve que denunciar a la mutua, que se negó a pagar, como suele ser normal. Pero claro, no sabían que se la estaba jugando con uno que le suda la polla el dinero y lo que busca es justicia.

Aún recuerdo con una sonrisa cuando el abogado de la mutua intentó, el mismo día del juicio, pagarme lo que me correspondía. jajajaja. Pobre iluso. Se creía que a la mutua le iba a salir gratis....pues no. Tuvo que pagar intereses de demora y por supuesto a los abogados de las dos partes y el manchón en el expediente del gabinete jurídico. No veas como suplicaba el abogado para no entrar en la sala y que firmáramos antes. Si hubiera sido maricón y le hubiera propuesto al abogado que me la chupara en el baño para firmar...seguro que decía que sí. 

deseando que me pase otra vez pero esta vez con una abogada....a esa se lo propogo.

A llorar a casa. Al juzgado se viene llorado de casa.

Al OP: hasta que no impongáis el dinero digital os van a dar mucho por culo putos estatistas. Autónomos ganarán siempre.


----------



## samaruc (29 Nov 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Estimado amigo,
> 
> Creo que para el lector promedio el uso de la palabra bases de cotización aunque "le suena a cuento chino" y lo que le importa es "la cuota" hay que educarle y ser jurídicamente precisos porque lo que realmente es importante es la base de cotización debido entre otras cosas a que cualquier prestación que luego vayas a recibir (prestación por incapacidad temporal, prestación por jubilación, prestación por incapacidad permanente, etc etc etc) se calcula en base a la base y nunca en base a la cuota.
> 
> ...




Muy buena exposición




En los posts en los que he tratado el tema coincidimos al 100% si bien lo del estilo técnico lo dejo para el trabajo y aquí estoy con este personaje que me he creado (en la vida real no somos nadie y en Internet nos montamos nuestras películas) con el uso otro tono, en principio con animus jocandi pero que veo se me escapa de control y más bien parece que escriba con animus jodiendi.

Y como está tomando una deriva más troll de la que me gustaría, aprovechando el pico de trabajo que se nos viene (superior al de la integración de hogar y agraria en Régimen General de 2012 que también tuvo su miga) voy a dejarlo descansar una temporada o me temo que a este paso lo voy a quemar del todo.

Comento el post de @TylerDurden99

Los ejemplos citados casi casi son el din de la opción de mantener la opción de cotizar hasta la base máxima de la DT 1 del RD 13/2022:* con el nuevo sistema se van a devolver los excesos de cotización salvo que a 31/12/2022 tuvieras una base de cotización superior a la base máxima del tramo que te correspondería por ingresos, por ello debes tener la opción de elegir esta base (que se va a regularizar y vas a tener que renunciar a la devolución si quieres mantenerla, de aceptar la devolución se te aplicará la base máxima del correspondiente tramo y no la que venías cotizando)

Lo anterior no es de aplicación respecto aquellas bases provisionales superiores al tope del tramo de ingresos elegidas a partir del 01/01/2023 (que sí se van regularizar y devolver)*

Los ejemplos que das creo que los había resumido cuando decía lo de tener interés por subirse las bases cuando en el horizonte temporal cercano habían previstas bajas por operaciones programadas y maternidades (*planificación de la cotización a corto plazo*)

No voy a entrar a comentar ni a valorar las prácticas tipificadas en la LISOS consistentes en _hinchar_ sin incremento real de beneficios las bases de cotización para obtener prestaciones superiores a las que hubieran correspondido por la cotización ajustada a los ingresos realmente obtenidos que, al margen del caso indicado, como se salga de madre va a dar mucho curro a la Inspección de Trabajo (con el nuevo sistema al controlarse los ingresos reales *va a ser muy cantoso declarar en IRPF menos del SMI y subirte la base máxima 3 meses antes de tener un crío o 6 meses antes de una operación de cirugía mayor con baja de larga duración*)

Como es lógico no voy a entrar a saco a enseñar a quien no sabe como sacarle partido a los flecos del sistema. No es mi negocio. Quien quiera saber que estudie. Este tipo de dudas se pueden consultar directamente con la inspección de trabajo o las unidades del fraude de la TGSS cuando se reciban las citaciones y los trámites de audiencia 


Ha sido un placer

Saludos cordiales


----------



## samaruc (29 Nov 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Resumen: Impuesto al trabajo para recibir cero prestaciones.
> 
> Y te lo dice uno de los pocos autónomos que logró que la mutua le pagara el paro.
> 
> ...



Pues me alegro, hombre.

Las *asociaciones privadas de empresarios sin ánimo de lucro* establecidas como Mutuas Colaboradoras de SS a la hora de soltar la pasta _ratean_ al mismo nivel (incluso superior) al que _ratean_ las compañías de seguros privadas a la hora de soltar la pasta.

Por ahí tiene hay otro nicho sexual: las abogadas de estas compañías de seguros privados por cese y enfermedad que juegan en ligas inferiores a las grandes ligas de las mutuas pero con similar estilo de juego (el *ratenazzio: *si pillo un resquicio legal o contractual, que casi siempre encuentran, que pague rita) 



Y mira que tienen buena fama, eh?

Eso de que_ a mis trabajadores los tengo en la mutua_ (colaboradora de la SS) que los pone firmes a la hora de revisar la baja está muy extendido...


----------



## patroclus (29 Nov 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Me voy a adelantar unos días a los miles de cuñados y a los cientos de expertos de barra de bar que se van a dedicar a abrir miles de hilos y a rajar millones de posts
> 
> Para ello voy a currarme un tochohilo antólogico.
> 
> ...



Pues anda que no hay profesionales -medecina, abogados, arquitectos, etc- que no dan factura y no declaran lo que cobran.


----------



## Shikazz0 (29 Nov 2022)

Otro robo de Hacienda y Seguridad Social, eso sí, lo de ayudar los 2-3 primeros años cuando el autónomo tiene pérdidas nada de nada. A pagar como un subnormal. Luego se preguntan por qué ni el tato quiere emprender y el sueño de todo cristo es opositar para cobrar 1800 € por vaguear.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Nov 2022)

resumido : 

Millones de españoles prefieren no hacer nada, a que hacienda les robe la mitad de sus ingresos o los trate como delincuentes. 

Pagar en impuestos el equivalente a 6 meses de vida al año, es una esclavitud y un expolio . Nadie te puede asegurar una larga vejez . Es una apuesta arriesgada. 

Es mucho mejor vivir la juventud en libertad, sin ser saqueado, que posponer el disfrute de la vida a una incierta etapa llena de achaques si es que sigues vivo. 

Me sorprende que haya tanta gente que pase por el aro, puesto que del casi medio millón de españoles que mueren cada año, una proporción enorme se muere entre los 55 y 70 años , es decir después de haber cotizado toda la vida les han estafado.


----------



## samaruc (29 Nov 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Pues anda que no hay profesionales -medecina, abogados, arquitectos, etc- que no dan factura y no declaran lo que cobran.



En una docena de posts (usad el buscador con el término "mutalistas") ya he aclarado este personal (médicos abogados, arquitectos, ingenieros, químicos, etc) son *privilegiados gremiales* y no sólo pasan de facturar sino también de pagar cuotas.

Ilustro 

_La remisión de una información tan detallada está motivada porque la Inspección de Trabajo lleva años detectando un importante número de abogados ejercientes por cuenta propia que ni está adscrito al Régimen Especial de Trabajadores Autónomos (RETA) ni tampoco a las dos mutuas de previsión social que son entidades alternativas a la Seguridad Social y que ofrecen coberturas de jubilación, fallecimiento, incapacidad permanente y temporal profesional._










La Seguridad Social vigila a los abogados


Desde el 1 de marzo, las mutualidades están enviando a la Tesorería General información detallada de cerca de 38.000 letrados




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## spica (29 Nov 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> En una docena de posts (usad el buscador con el término "mutalistas") ya he aclarado este personal (médicos abogados, arquitectos, ingenieros, químicos, etc) son *privilegiados gremiales* y no sólo pasan de facturar sino también de pagar cuotas.
> 
> Ilustro
> 
> _La remisión de una información tan detallada está motivada porque la Inspección de Trabajo lleva años detectando un importante número de abogados ejercientes por cuenta propia que ni está adscrito al Régimen Especial de Trabajadores Autónomos (RETA) ni tampoco a las dos mutuas de previsión social que son entidades alternativas a la Seguridad Social y que ofrecen coberturas de jubilación, fallecimiento, incapacidad permanente y temporal profesional._



Ya les dimos la sanidad gratis por pobres y ahora cuando cumplan la edad pediran la paguita no contributiva que va a ser mayor que la que hubieran cobrado de la Mutualidad.


----------



## samaruc (29 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> Ya les dimos la sanidad gratis por pobres y ahora cuando cumplan la edad pediran la paguita no contributiva que va a ser mayor que la que hubieran cobrado de la Mutualidad.



Eso de pobres... Si ya se quejaron cuando en 2012 se les incluyó en la sanidad pública por la vía obtener rentas inferiores a 100k (rentas no es patrimonio)

*Sanidad fija en 100.000 euros el límite para la asistencia gratuita de los no cotizantes*










Sanidad fija en 100.000 euros el límite para la asistencia gratuita de los no cotizantes







www.redaccionmedica.com





Era una norma discriminatoria 

Estos habojaos oe oe

*Disponer de unos ingresos anuales superiores a 100.000 euros ya no impide acceder a la asistencia sanitaria pública.*









Asistencia sanitaria pública para todos - Mutualidad de la Abogacía


Entrevistamos a Idoia Tajadura Tejada, letrada mayor del Parlamento de Navarra.




 www.mutualidadabogacia.com


----------



## samaruc (29 Nov 2022)

Aprovecho que la gente entra por aquí para vender su libro para hacer publicidad del mío...

*Situación límite: el 35% de las oficinas de la Seguridad Social está al borde del cierre o no tiene atención presencial*
*La falta de personal ha llevado al borde del colapso a 140 oficinas provinciales. El Ministerio lo reconoce pero echa la culpa de la situación a los anteriores gobiernos*

MADRID

CREADA28-11-2022 | 02:00 ÚLTIMA ACTUALIZACIÓN 28-11-2022 | 08:46 H










Situación límite: el 35% de las oficinas de la Seguridad Social está al borde del cierre o no tiene atención presencial


La falta de personal ha llevado al borde del colapso a 140 oficinas provinciales. El Ministerio lo reconoce pero echa la culpa de la situación a los anteriores gobiernos




www.larazon.es






Del diario del muy socialcomunista marhuenderrr 

Calentito se lo traigo, hoyga 

A partir del jueves barra libre de no me cogen el teléfono / no me dan cita / no me atienden...

...pasando como de la mierda de los canales (fundamentalmente a través de internet) establecidos ante el más que previsible colapso

_Excusatio non petita perrería manifesta_ así que...


----------



## TylerDurden99 (29 Nov 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Muy buena exposición
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estimado amigo, lamento decir que estos párrafos resultan un tanto confusos, rogaría una redacción alternativa para su mejor comprensión. 

"Los ejemplos citados casi casi son el din de la opción de mantener la opción de cotizar hasta la base máxima de la DT 1 del RD 13/2022:* con el nuevo sistema se van a devolver los excesos de cotización salvo que a 31/12/2022 tuvieras una base de cotización superior a la base máxima del tramo que te correspondería por ingresos, por ello debes tener la opción de elegir esta base (que se va a regularizar y vas a tener que renunciar a la devolución si quieres mantenerla, de aceptar la devolución se te aplicará la base máxima del correspondiente tramo y no la que venías cotizando)

Lo anterior no es de aplicación respecto aquellas bases provisionales superiores al tope del tramo de ingresos elegidas a partir del 01/01/2023 (que sí se van regularizar y devolver)"*

Por otra parte la ley permite seleccionar la base de cotización, esta flexibilidad (con límites mínimos y máximos como ya hemos comentado) para con el autónomo se basa en el fundamento teórico de que el autónomo no siempre tiene la misma previsión de ingresos a diferencia de un asalariado, si una baja por incapacidad temporal está perfectamente validada por los médicos especialistas y existen los correspondientes informes que acrediten dicha situación ya pueden revisarlo una y otra vez los inspectores del departamento que sea que no podrán decir ni mú. 

Incluso un embarazo donde hay una previsión y un "calendario" con tiempos muy definidos también estaría justificado. La señora puede incrementar su base 3 meses antes debido a que en previsión de que va a estar impedida para trabajar durante un plazo de tiempo X, aumenta la cantidad de trabajo, de ingresos y por lo tanto de base de cotización, y estaría cumpliendo escrupulosamente la ley, que otorga esa discrecionalidad trimestral para elegir base en función de los intereses particulares del cotizante, sólo faltaría que dicha mujer autónoma tuviese que elegir en base a los intereses de la Seguridad Social. 

Quedo a la espera de sus comentarios.

Un saludo


----------



## samaruc (29 Nov 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Estimado amigo, lamento decir que estos párrafos resultan un tanto confusos, rogaría una redacción alternativa para su mejor comprensión.
> 
> "Los ejemplos citados casi casi son el din de la opción de mantener la opción de cotizar hasta la base máxima de la DT 1 del RD 13/2022:* con el nuevo sistema se van a devolver los excesos de cotización salvo que a 31/12/2022 tuvieras una base de cotización superior a la base máxima del tramo que te correspondería por ingresos, por ello debes tener la opción de elegir esta base (que se va a regularizar y vas a tener que renunciar a la devolución si quieres mantenerla, de aceptar la devolución se te aplicará la base máxima del correspondiente tramo y no la que venías cotizando)
> 
> ...



No voy a entrar en delgadas líneas rojas. Simplemente comentar que va a ser muy curioso como se van a tratar estos casos en los que coincidiendo con una más que probable prestación del sistema de seguridad social de manera _milagrosa_ se produce una elevación considerable de los ingresos previstos (cuando se pide un cambio de base hay que establecer la *previsión de ingresos anual* del autónomo)

Las reglas han cambiado. *La elección de base va a dejar de ser totalmente libre y sin justificación** (principal escollo para la aplicación del 23.1 LISOS, como demuestras la intencionalidad del cambio de base cuando tienes total libertad* y no hay controles a posteriori*)

Que todo puede ser, hoyga.

*Que puede ser que haya una justificación para pasar de unos ingresos previstos anuales de 12.000€ a unos ingresos previstos de 48.000€ en un ataque así de repentinitis, en cuestión de los dos meses que hay para cambiar de base se van a despejar los negros nubarrones de un futuro incierto y va a lucir el sol y van a llover billetes del cielo*

Pero como va a ser que se van a tomar los datos de hacienda...

A ver como justificas, dentro de una serie temporal bien definida, *que nunca has obtenido unos ingresos de 48.000€*, y que va a ser que cuando se haga la regularización van a salir* 9.000€ de ingresos reales* (tenía previstos 12.000€ pero como ha estado de baja no ha generado el cash sano previsto, recuerde)

Pues eso es lo que tiene la cotización por ingresos reales cuando lo combinas con el art 231.e de la LISOS que copipego


*Artículo 23. Infracciones muy graves.*

_e) *Incrementar indebidamente la base de cotización del trabajador de forma que provoque un aumento en las prestaciones que procedan*, así como la simulación de la contratación laboral para la obtención indebida de prestaciones_


Como decía va a estar curioso, sí.

No voy a entrar a comentar más por motivos obvios. Este tema no es de mi competencia (para inspección de trabajo que se van estos casos, ya fijarán sus criterios si es que lo consideran adecuado) y tampoco voy a enseñar a hacer relojes a nadie 




*** Aclaro que me refiero a la *fijación de la base definitiva*. En la regularización* si los ingresos previstos son superiores a los ingresos reales se procede a la minoración de la bases iniciales (provisionales en función de los ingresos previstos) computando a efectos de prestaciones y prestaciones las bases definitivas (calculadas a partir de datos facilitados por hacienda) así establecidas (base definitiva < base provisional)*. Ansioso me hallo sobre la interpretación de la ITSS ante este escenario. Máxime teniendo en cuenta las reglas establecidas respecto las bases tomadas en consideración para la dichosa regularización (no me voy a meter a explicar el proceso de regularización, que es muy farragoso). Y hasta aquí podemos leer. Quien quiera sacar punta que se lo mire bien.


----------



## samaruc (30 Nov 2022)

En un par de posts más os dejo vía libre que el jueves ya es mañana y se va a haber explosión de hilos.


----------



## Charbonnier (30 Nov 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> 9



Te ha preguntado o explicado el cuñado de barra de bar el por qué le cambias las reglas de cotización a mitad de la partida o cuando la misma está acabando sin que esa tremenda subida de cuotas le repercuta prácticamente en nada a la hora de jubilarse?


----------



## Charbonnier (30 Nov 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> 10



Le ha dicho el cuñado de la barra del bar Paco que él , que es profesional colegiado, se cambió de su mutualidad alternativa al régimen de autónomos en base a la normativa de toda la vida y que ahora le cambian las reglas totalmente y no puede volver a su mutualidad?


----------



## Charbonnier (30 Nov 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> 11




Le ha dicho el cuñado de la barra del bar que esto es una traición, no es una cotizacion y sí un impuesto encubierto para mantener un sistema que no da más de sí?


----------



## Plvs Vltra (30 Nov 2022)

HUID DE HEZPAÑIA


----------



## Plvs Vltra (30 Nov 2022)

Huid 




Huid YA


----------



## samaruc (30 Nov 2022)

Los impuestos son cosa de hacienda.

En el post #8 tienes +info y los ejemplos que pides

*Para la SS los ingresos netos van a ser los que diga hacienda conforme las reglas fiscales. Es un dato que viene dado por lo que debéis preguntar a quien lo facilita como, donde y por qué ha calculado ese beneficio. No me voy a meter en esos berenjenales.*


----------



## TylerDurden99 (30 Nov 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Le ha dicho el cuñado de la barra del bar Paco que él , que es profesional colegiado, se cambió de su mutualidad alternativa al régimen de autónomos en base a la normativa de toda la vida y que ahora le cambian las reglas totalmente y no puede volver a su mutualidad?



Eso lo supo antes de cambiarse, luego no tiene derecho a queja alguna al saber las reglas de antemano y tomar la decisión que más oportuna considerase.

PD: Yo cotizo en mutualidad y en reta


----------



## Será en Octubre (30 Nov 2022)

Oye amego, 

Tus post son la polla pero tengo una pregunta concreta, y ahora mismo no puede leerme tus ladrillos.

a) un autónomo, da igual que sea normal como societario, si además trabaja por cuenta ajena en una empresa, que ya cotiza totalmente por un salario neto de pongamos, 2500, tiene descuento en la cuota al ser autónomo?

b) un autónomo, que por ejemplo no cobra nada durante 1-2 años, que cuota le tocaría pagar cada mes?


Entiendo que esta mierda para uno será buena, para otros será mala. Al final el que pringa es el de siempre, el que va justo porque cotizas por 200 y poco al mes, que si no haces otra cosa, el día que te toque la pensión las risas están garantizadas.
O sea, lo veo como una forma encubierta, de reducir las pensiones y de verdad decir a la gente, no has ahorrado ni has cotizado por más? Pues te jodes, el chiringuito de las pensiones langostas se acabó.
Es así?


----------



## TylerDurden99 (30 Nov 2022)

Estimado amigo, necesita usted comprender la diferencia entre tributar por un impuesto (local, municipal, ccaa o estatal) y cotizar por una base reguladora en algún régimen (trabajadores por cuenta ajena, autónomos o mutualidad específica).

Cuando lo comprenda, observará las diferencias entre liquidar un impuesto y abonar una cuota. La principal de ellas es que pagar impuestos no otorga prestaciones "directas" y cotizar si ( lo que usted entiende por "paro", "paguita por enfermedad, incapacidad, etc", jubilación...)


----------



## Charbonnier (30 Nov 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Eso lo supo antes de cambiarse, luego no tiene derecho a queja alguna al saber las reglas de antemano y tomar la decisión que más oportuna considerase.
> 
> PD: Yo cotizo en mutualidad y en reta



Si cotizas en ambas por el mismo trabajo, la mutualidad ya deja de ser alternativa y funciona como un plan de pensiones normal y corriente, sin más. Ya nunca te puedes dar dar de baja en el Reta.

El tema que reflejo es el de alguien que está en su Mutualidad. En un momento dado, vamos a poner que con 20 años en la mutualidad y 45 de edad, te pasas a autónomos y dejas la mutualidad...eliges cuota minima ya que con 20 años cotizados en el Reta que te restan te va a quedar bastante menos que la pensión minima, por lo que tiras el dinero si pagas más.

Entonces vienen los listos estos y con 55 o 60 años te hacen pagar una pasta en el Reta pq tienes buenos ingresos,.... pero la pension que te va a quedar va a ser la misma que si cotizaras el minimo por el sistema antiguo, una M. Ya no tienes posibilidad de aprovechar en tu pensión ese exceso de cotizacion.

No te pueden cambiar la normativa con la partida empezada. Y en estos casos casi terminada.


----------



## tracrium (30 Nov 2022)

Uff qué coñazo. Para 15.000 euretes brutos extra no me vale la pena. A cesar actividad y a trabajar algo menos. Cansinos de los cojones.


----------



## samaruc (1 Dic 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Oye amego,
> 
> Tus post son la polla pero tengo una pregunta concreta, y ahora mismo no puede leerme tus ladrillos.
> 
> ...



Si no presentas la declaración de la renta o no se pueden obtener los rendimientos netos de la misma *se te va a aplicar la base mínima del tramo 1 de la tabla general.*

Por pluriactividad no hay descuento en la cuota.

*Hay base reducida incompatible con la tarifa plana* (con los dedos de una mano se pueden contar los autónomos que la han pillado) que se eliminará con la introducción de la cotización por ingresos reales.

Si un autónomo declara 0 o pérdidas le tocará elegir base en el tramo 1 de la base reducida que corresponde a cualquier cantidad inferior a 670€ (incluso negativa)

Respecto las situaciones de pluriactividad una duda estrella es si el sueldo de la empresa en la que estás en Régimen General va a entrar en el cálculo para los ingresos netos del autónomo. La respuesta es no ya que los rendimientos de trabajo y los rendimientos de actividadades económicas y profesionales y las actividades agrarias y ganaderas van por distintos apartados en el modelo 100 del IRPF. Si eres societario con sueldo a cargo de la empresa se va a coger el modelo 190 (relación de perceptores). Ni puta idea de la casilla. A la SS el dato viene dado por Hacienda. Habría que preguntar allí (si tienen a bien contestar)





Todas estas dudas si las puedes plantear a través del buzón de consultas de www.seg-social.es

Si no se satura (que me da que sí) en un par de días o menos te contestan al e-mail.

Y sin tochos infumables!!!!! 

Haz la prueba


----------



## samaruc (1 Dic 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Le ha dicho el cuñado de la barra del bar que esto es una traición, no es una cotizacion y sí un impuesto encubierto para mantener un sistema que no da más de sí?



Lo bueno va a ser cuando Europa se de cuenta de la vendida de moto 

Se ha vendido con este sistema va a aumentar la recaudación y se va mejorar la financiación del régimen de autónomos (es de los más deficitarios del sistema, aunque al cuñao inventao se la bufan estos detalles técnicos) y va a ser que si de 3 millones de tíos vas a tener 2/3 que van a pagar menos pues cuadraturas del circulo son dificiles. Bajón de recaudación va a haber...

Como por aquí bufan bastante los datos de hacienda me voy a basar en un medio de reconocidas simpatías socialcomunistas y que quien tenga dos dedos de frente sume dos más o dos o como cuadrar las gallinas que entran por las que salen cruzando los datos ofrecidos.


*Dos tercios de los autónomos ingresan menos del SMI y cotizan como los que ganan el doble *









Dos tercios de los autónomos ingresan menos del SMI y cotizan como los que ganan el doble


Dos tercios de los autónomos, concretamente 2,2 millones de los 3,3 millones que totaliza el colectivo (el 67%), cuentan con ingresos netos inferiores al




theobjective.com





*Los dos millones de autónomos que ingresan por debajo del SMI pagarán menos ahora*









2,2 millones de autónomos cotizarán menos tras la reforma


Más de 2,2 millones de autónomos cotizarán menos tras la implantación de la reforma de su cotización en base a los ingresos reales




theobjective.com


----------



## samaruc (1 Dic 2022)

Esto sobraba

Te confisco el felpudo


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (1 Dic 2022)

Mejor en negro para que no vean un duro los que viven del estado.


----------



## Será en Octubre (1 Dic 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Si no presentas la declaración de la renta o no se pueden obtener los rendimientos netos de la misma *se te va a aplicar la base mínima del tramo 1 de la tabla general.*
> 
> Por pluriactividad no hay descuento en la cuota.
> 
> ...



Grasias amego


----------



## TylerDurden99 (1 Dic 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Si cotizas en ambas por el mismo trabajo, la mutualidad ya deja de ser alternativa y funciona como un plan de pensiones normal y corriente, sin más. Ya nunca te puedes dar dar de baja en el Reta.
> 
> El tema que reflejo es el de alguien que está en su Mutualidad. En un momento dado, vamos a poner que con 20 años en la mutualidad y 45 de edad, te pasas a autónomos y dejas la mutualidad...eliges cuota minima ya que con 20 años cotizados en el Reta que te restan te va a quedar bastante menos que la pensión minima, por lo que tiras el dinero si pagas más.
> 
> ...



No es cierto que una mutualidad *"funcione como plan de pensiones normal y corriente"* puesto que al cotizar en una mutualidad, ésta te da a cambio prestaciones tales como incapacidad temporal o incapacidad permanente entre otras. Cosa que un plan de pensiones no hace. Le recomiendo revise las diferencias entre cotizar en una mutualidad específica (por ejemplo abogacía) y contratar un plan de pensiones de tal modo que las hipotéticas similitudes (tales como la pensión de jubilación) no le distraigan.


----------



## Charbonnier (1 Dic 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> No es cierto que una mutualidad *"funcione como plan de pensiones normal y corriente"* puesto que al cotizar en una mutualidad, ésta te da a cambio prestaciones tales como incapacidad temporal o incapacidad permanente entre otras. Cosa que un plan de pensiones no hace. Le recomiendo revise las diferencias entre cotizar en una mutualidad específica (por ejemplo abogacía) y contratar un plan de pensiones de tal modo que las hipotéticas similitudes (tales como la pensión de jubilación) no le distraigan.



Para nada. Reviselo usted. 

Si usted es arquitecto ejerciente y está en autonomos y en mutua a la vez solo por esa profesión , manda autónomos. Es régimen alternativo, uno u otro, pero si coincididen. manda uno sobre otro y manda Reta. En ese caso la mutua funciona como un fondo de pensiones. Puede ADEMAS tener un seguro profesional y cobrar bajas medicas etc. 

Si usted es arquitecto y además tiene una frutería puede estar en la mutua por ser arquitecto colegiado ejerciente, pero por tener una frutería está usted obligado a estar en el Reta, no le vale el alta en la mutua. . En ese caso conviven ambos regimenes y le cubren los dos las contingencias. No son cotizaciones complementarias sino independientes.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (2 Dic 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Para nada. Reviselo usted.
> 
> Si usted es arquitecto ejerciente y está en autonomos y en mutua a la vez solo por esa profesión , manda autónomos. Es régimen alternativo, uno u otro, pero si coincididen. manda uno sobre otro y manda Reta. En ese caso la mutua funciona como un fondo de pensiones. Puede ADEMAS tener un seguro profesional y cobrar bajas medicas etc.
> 
> Si usted es arquitecto y además tiene una frutería puede estar en la mutua por ser arquitecto colegiado ejerciente, pero por tener una frutería está usted obligado a estar en el Reta, no le vale el alta en la mutua. . En ese caso conviven ambos regimenes y le cubren los dos las contingencias. No son cotizaciones complementarias sino independientes.



Se cotiza en ambos pero de cara al cálculo de las prestaciones públicas se tiene en cuenta el reta en el ejemplo que menciona. Por lo tanto son complementarias a efectos prácticos del cotizante.


----------



## Charbonnier (2 Dic 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Se cotiza en ambos pero de cara al cálculo de las prestaciones públicas se tiene en cuenta el reta en el ejemplo que menciona. Por lo tanto son complementarias a efectos prácticos del cotizante.



Pero la mutua como un plan de pensiones. Como si mete dinero todos los meses en un plan de pensiones del bbva.
Y lo que meta en el reta como protección pública.

Conozco de cerca este tema pq lo tengo en casa, sin ir más lejos. Además de haber intervenido de cerca en varios casos.


----------



## samaruc (2 Dic 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Pero la mutua como un plan de pensiones. Como si mete dinero todos los meses en un plan de pensiones del bbva.
> Y lo que meta en el reta como protección pública.
> 
> Conozco de cerca este tema pq lo tengo en casa, sin ir más lejos. Además de haber intervenido de cerca en varios casos.



Ya he comentado varias veces que las mutualidades profesionales suponen un privilegio *superior* al tan criticado mutualismo administrativo de los funcionarios (r_ama_ distintiva del régimen especial de funcionarios públicos tras integrarse la otra rama, clases pasivas, en Régimen General en 2011)

Respecto el privilegio _superior_ la diferencia entre un funcionario y un profesional colegiados se encuentra en que el funcionario de afiliado a su régimen especial, a efectos de pensiones, se encuentra de alta en clases pasivas o se encuentra de alta en Régimen General, son *excluyentes*.

La LGSS prohíbe expresamente encontrarse de alta en dos regímenes por la misma actividad.

En cambio las mutualidades *alternativas* a la acción protectora de la SS (en algún tocho lo había explicado) no son excluyentes en absoluto, un abogado p.e. puede estar de alta en RETA y en la Mutualidad de la Abogacía *de manera simultánea*, dado que la mutualidad profesional es ajena al sistema* no le afecta la prohibición de inclusión múltiple.*

Por otra parte, *sí*, es verdad que el sistema de las cajas de pensiones de las mutualidades profesionales y de las prestaciones de las *mutuas colaboradoras de la Seguridad Social *(respecto aquellas derivadas de su objeto) *es de capitalización, no de reparto.*

Repasando los *privilegios* del mutualista profesional colegiado:

- Hasta 2012, fecha en la que se les incluyó en el SNS en el marcó de la Ley General de Sanidad, compartían el privilegio del mutualista administrativo (MUFACE para entendernos) para *la elección de la asistencia sanitaria* a través del concierto de la mutualidad con mutuas de *asistencia sanitaria privada* (no confundir con las mutualidades ni con las mutuas colaboradoras, son muy diferentes) o bien suscribir el convenio de asistencia sanitaria con la SS (cuota fija de 87€/mes, la cuota incluía al mutualista y a sus beneficiarios) para acceder a la *sanidad pública.*

Desafortunadamente a partir de 2012 (ya comentado y enlazada la info) *se pierde* este privilegio y los mutualistas no tienen otra que *darse de baja en masa del convenio *del inss_ al obtener asistencia sanitaria pública_ *en las mismas condiciones que el resto de ciudadanos* (excepto los privilegiados funcis de MUFACE que continúan pagando su cuota ya que se establece que se
si se tiene acceso a la sanidad, pública o privada, por otro título pues que ahí la tienes, elige que para eso lo pagas)

- En el caso de seguir ejerciendo su profesión tras la jubilación por SS, acogiéndose para ello a la mutualidad alternativa, *no se suspende la pensión, se cobra el 100% de la pensión* y, hasta hace cuatro días como quien dice, *tampoco se abonaba la cotización solidaria* de los jubiletas acogidos a la *jubilación activa* (50% pensión y 9% cotización solidaria + 3,30% cotización incapacidad temporal por comunes)

Aunque pareciera que este privilegio se moderara obligando a los jubiletas mutualistas a abonar el 9% de la solidaria (de ahí la *obligatoriedad de los colegios profesionales de comunicar los profesionales ejercientes a la SS*, también en otro tocho post con +info) *se sigue manteniendo el 100% de la pensión y se suma otro agravio comparativo...*

No lo había mencionado por qué no creía que fuera de interés general, pero ya que estamos: *los jubiletas activos van a cotizar por la base calculada sobre los ingresos reales obtenidos *conforme las reglas del art 308 LGSS (ya mencionado en otro tocho post) como el resto de autónomos mientras *los jubiletas mutualistas lo van a hacer por la base mínima del tramo 1 de la tabla general* (la actual base mínima)

Respecto el caso que comentas del mutualista que a los 45 años se da de baja en la Mutualidad para darse de alta en RETA por base mínima pues...

Es de un cuñao que tira para atrás a poco que te dejes de cuñadeces (como voy a cobrar una puta mierda meto el mínimo, como no van a haber pensiones el negro es mi color de la suerte, etc etc) y tomas una decisión racional basada en un estudio sobre varios escenarios previsibles (malo, regular, bueno) y sus probabilidades de materialización a largo plazo.

Que sí, que es pedir peras al olmo en un foro donde la gente se descojona de la incultura financiera de los hipotecados a 30 y 40 años que andan llorando les sube una pasta la mensualidad y presumen del _'pa que se lo coman los langostos que cotice su fruta madre'_ no se han molestado en hacer este simple ejercicio por qué '_se va a haber un madmax y no van a haber pensiones, será en octubre'_ mientras sueñan con la _paguita_ cual Eldorado sin caer en cuenta que paguita y madmax son términos incompatibles.

No voy a entrar al trapo con el caso. Solo, aparte la importancia de no creerse a pies juntillas lo que nos digan los cuñaos para satisfacción de nuestros cuñaos interiores ya comentado en los anteriores párrafos, dejar claro el error de base:

Si bien *es cierto que la elección de la opción de cotizar por RETA es irrevocable* (mientras mantengas el ejercicio de la profesión estás obligado al alta en RETA si corresponde tu alta conforme las normas del campo de aplicación que ya he explicado en otro tocho post, si te das de baja temporal y la reemprendes deberás volver a cursar alta en RETA)* no lo es que causes baja obligatoriamente en la mutualidad de previsión social alternativa a la acción protectora de la SS* en los términos de la prohibición del encuadramiento múltiple del art 8 LGSS (no puedes estar de alta *de manera obligatoria* en dos régimenes a la vez por la misma actividad)

Puedes mantener el alta en la Mutualidad o, habiendo optado al inicio o en algún momento de tu vida profesional por el alta en RETA, solicitar esta alta. Que te des de *alta o de baja en la Mutualidad es una opción voluntaria*. La diferencia es que* esta voluntariedad es única (por una sola vez) en el caso de optar por RETA* con la salvedad, ya mencionada, del ejercicio de la profesión tras la jubilación dándose de alta o manteniendo el alta en la Mutualidad.

Con esto termino otro tocho de post.

*Visto lo visto, me espero a la buuuuuuambulancia* para cuando vayáis a cumplir las obligaciones de la DT 1ª del RD 504/2022 (comunicación de datos que afectan a la cotización antes del 31/10/2022) y os enteréis que debéis comunicar todas las actividades que ejercéis den lugar o no al alta en el régimen (actividad residual, *actividad profesional con mutualidad alternativa*, etc etc) *que se van a integrar y a conformar la base de cotización por ingresos reales. *


----------



## samaruc (2 Dic 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Se cotiza en ambos pero de cara al cálculo de las prestaciones públicas se tiene en cuenta el reta en el ejemplo que menciona. Por lo tanto son complementarias a efectos prácticos del cotizante.



Para que no se pierda en el tocho:

Complementarias (cómputo recíproco de cuotas) son las de clases pasivas

Las de las mutualidades son independientes (a cada uno lo suyo, la SS no las tiene en cuenta y viceversa)


----------



## Charbonnier (2 Dic 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Ya he comentado varias veces que las mutualidades profesionales suponen un privilegio *superior* al tan criticado mutualismo administrativo de los funcionarios (r_ama_ distintiva del régimen especial de funcionarios públicos tras integrarse la otra rama, clases pasivas, en Régimen General en 2011)
> 
> Respecto el privilegio _superior_ la diferencia entre un funcionario y un profesional colegiados se encuentra en que el funcionario de afiliado a su régimen especial, a efectos de pensiones, se encuentra de alta en clases pasivas o se encuentra de alta en Régimen General, son *excluyentes*.
> 
> ...



Disculpe usted. Confunde churras con merinas. Y se le ve el plumero. Que tendrá que ver Muface con la mutualidad de la abogacia, por dios.

Con lo de la asistencia sanitaria lo ha bordado. Madre mía que desconocimiento tiene usted.

Pero suelta unos cachos ladrillos que me da una pereza contestarle que ni se imagina.

Lo malo es que alguien le crea.

Y me queda una duda.... no se si lo dice por ignorancia o a posta.... Y es que me creo más esto último.

Mire, no me he quedado a gusto, pero no por mi, que me da igual, si no por gente que pueda estar leyendo esto y usted le esté llevando a equivocos, así que edito mi mensaje para que el respetable vea de que va lo suyo:

-lo de que las mutuas profesionales son un privilegio superior tipo al mutualismo administrativo, no se que se ha fumado usted para decir semejante barbaridad. Las mutuas profesionales es como una aseguradora privada que cada profesional paga de su bolsillo. Las mutuas administrativas, muface, por ejemplo, las pagamos todos los españoles vía impuestos, son exclusivas para funcionarios. Nada tiene que ver una con otra, ni se regulan por las mismas normas, ni parecidas, que tiene usted un cacao en la cabeza impresionante. Y se dedica a poner cortas y pegas de párrafos que pilla por ahí sin sentido alguno.

No sabe diferenciar las mutualidades profesionales de Muface, que se parecen lo mismo que un huevo y una castaña y viene usted por aquí a dar lecciones de las pensiones.

mire, se cree que los que leen este foro son todos tontos, pero no se equivoque, hay quien tiene a su marido funcionario y ella es arquitecta con estudio propio y en su familia hay varias generaciones de profesionales liberales y algún que otro funcionario y sus tonterías no cuelan. Y también hay muchos que tienen más de dos dedos de frente.

-un profesional colegiado EJERCIENTE (que se le olvida la palabra más importante) puede ELEGIR entre reta o mutualidad profesional: además, si elige mutualidad puede cambiarse a reta cuando quiera, pero si se pasa a reta ya nunca más puede volver a la mutualidad profesional como sistema único. Puedes estar en las dos, mutua y reta, pero en este caso y ya lo he dicho antes, la mutualidad funciona como un plan de pensiones normal y corriente, pues son aportaciones voluntarias. lo mismo que si abres un plan de pensiones con la Caixa.

-Luego está el caso de que ejerzas dos o más actividades: una profesional y el resto empresariales o profesional no colegiada. Arquitecto y frutero. Ya lo he expuesto en un post anterior. No me repito.

- El colmo, "Repasando los *privilegios* del mutualista profesional colegiado": hay que ser un ignorante o un cuñao con mala baba para decir lo que dice. Hasta el año 2012, el que estaba en una mutua profesional se tenía que pagar la sanidad DE SU BOLSILLO, o me lo va a decir a mi que llevo pagando DE MI BOLSILLO la protección sanitaria con una compañía privada desde que usted iba en pañales, porque estabamos EXCLUIDOS de la sanidad pública, esa que sí manteníamos con nuestros impuestos. ¿me puede decir DONDE ESTA EL PRIVILEGIO?. El problema añadido es que no solo tú, como profesional colegiado no tenías acceso a la sanidad pública, es que TU FAMILIA TAMPOCO, con lo cual tenías que pagar el seguro médico de toda tú familia. Y POR SUPUESTO LOS MEDICAMENTOS PAGADOS DE NUESTROS BOLSILLOS,

A partir de 2012, por presiones de la Comunidad Europea cuando se negoció el famoso rescate, porque se descubrió el pastel y el tremendo agravio y se iba a liar, incluyen a los profesionales que estaban en mutualidades en la sanidad pública, como al resto de los españoles. POR FIN. Pero si superabas 100.000 euros de rendiminentos netos te excluían.

Evidentemente, desde 2012 puedes también tener tu seguro médico privado, pero te lo pagas de tu bolsillo, como siempre, lo mismo que un trabajador por cuenta ajena que suscribe un seguro privado con Adeslas.

Y tiene usted la cara de cemento armado para decir que hasta 2012 los mutualistas profesionales teníamos privilegios con la sanidad...pedazo de gilorio, si la pagabamos nosotros mes a mes. Está usted insultando a un colectivo de cientos de miles de profesionales liberales y a sus familias: médicos privados, abogados, ingenieros, arquitectos, etc. a los que usted no les llega ni a la suela de los zapatos. Algunos con familias que algún miembro tenía enfermedades crónicas y/o graves y se tenían que costear medicamentos carísimos de su bolsillo.

Y como esto todo.

No es que sea usted un cuñao, es que tiene mala baba. O ignorancia, o ambas cosas.

Pero no me extraña, tiene usted pinta de no haberse pagado nunca nada de su bolsillo.


----------



## samaruc (2 Dic 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Disculpe usted. Confunde churras con merinas. Y se le ve el plumero. Que tendrá que ver Muface con la mutualidad de la abogacia, por dios.
> 
> Con lo de la asistencia sanitaria lo ha bordado. Madre mía que desconocimiento tiene usted.
> 
> ...



Parece que he tocado llaga...

Estando en un foro en el que se habla de los privilegios de los funcionarios por elegir sanidad privada (cuando se descuenta mes a mes en la nómina) pues...

Pero vamos puntualizando:



> lo de que las mutuas profesionales son un privilegio superior tipo al mutualismo administrativo, no se que se ha fumado usted para decir semejante barbaridad. Las mutuas profesionales es como una aseguradora privada que cada profesional paga de su bolsillo. Las mutuas administrativas, muface, por ejemplo, las pagamos todos los españoles vía impuestos, son exclusivas para funcionarios.



Ni los trabajadores ni los funcionarios pueden elegir si cotizar por Régimen General, Clases Pasivas (en su día) o por la Mutualidad

Los autónomos no pueden elegir por cotizar en RETA o por Mutualidad

*Si esto no es un privilegio que solo tienen los profesionales colegiados con mutualidad alternativa por mucho que sea por un única vez cuando te acoges a RETA...

Bien aprovechado*, por cierto.

*Hasta que se ha controlado, aprovechando la opción, habían profesionales que no estaban de alta ni en RETA ni en la Mutualidad.*

*Hasta que se ha controlado habían profesionales jubilados por autónomos ejerciendo por mutualidad sin que se les supendiera la pensión de jubilación por incompabilidad con el trabajo.*

*Con el nuevo sistema por ingresos reales el jubilado activo (compatibiliza pensión con trabajo) percibe el 50% de la pensión de la pensión y paga el 12,3% sobre ingresos reales, no puede elegir ya la base mínima) mientras el profesional colegiado jubilado (por SS) que compatibilicie el ejercicio de la profesión con la pensión cobra el 100% de la pensión y paga el 9% de la base mínima y, hasta hace muy poco, no pagaba nada.


Acabo esta réplica con una perogrullada: 

De no existir la opción de la mutualidad alternativa (como ocurre con muchos colegidos profesionales: psicólogos, economistas, fisioterapeutas, etc etc) es obligatoria el alta en autónomos sí o sí. 

Por cierto, ¿Por qué se compara este Plan de Pensiones con el RETA?*











*En el caso de materializarse una de estas contingencias cobrarías la prestación por el RETA y por la Mutualidad salvo que solo cotices en la Mutualidad por la jubilación, pero eso va a ser por qué no pagas la cuota correspondiente al resto de contingencias (que en RETA no puedes elegir, no sé en la Mutualidad)

Fuente del plan de pensiones:*






SPP, Sistema de Previsión Personalizado para arquitectos | hna


SPP es la alternativa exclusiva a la cotización del régimen de autónomos de la Seguridad Social (RETA) para los arquitectos que ejercen por cuenta propia.




www.hna.es





Plan de pensiones en el que se publicita la ventaja de cobrar el 100% de la pensión...







*



Una vez jubilado, ¿puedo seguir ejerciendo?

Una vez se produzca la jubilación, si se ha cotizado en el RETA se puede compatibilizar al 100% con el ejercicio profesional solo si se contrata a un trabajador por cuenta ajena. En cambio, con hna se puede compatibilizar plenamente la jubilación y el ejercicio profesional sin necesidad de contratar a ningún empleado.

Hacer clic para expandir...



*








> - El colmo, "Repasando los *privilegios* del mutualista profesional colegiado": hay que ser un ignorante o un cuñao con mala baba para decir lo que dice. Hasta el año 2012, el que estaba en una mutua profesional se tenía que pagar la sanidad DE SU BOLSILLO, o me lo va a decir a mi que llevo pagando DE MI BOLSILLO la protección sanitaria con una compañía privada desde que usted iba en pañales, porque estabamos EXCLUIDOS de la sanidad pública, esa que sí manteníamos con nuestros impuestos. ¿me puede decir DONDE ESTA EL PRIVILEGIO?. El problema añadido es que no solo tú, como profesional colegiado no tenías acceso a la sanidad pública, es que TU FAMILIA TAMPOCO, con lo cual tenías que pagar el seguro médico de toda tú familia. Y POR SUPUESTO LOS MEDICAMENTOS PAGADOS DE NUESTROS BOLSILLOS,
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Hablando de desinformar y de cuñaos...

*



'médicos privados, abogados, ingenieros, arquitectos, etc. a los que usted no les llega ni a la suela de los zapatos. Algunos con familias que algún miembro tenía enfermedades crónicas y/o graves y se tenían que costear medicamentos carísimos de su bolsillo'

Hacer clic para expandir...


*
En el tocho:

_- Hasta 2012, fecha en la que se les incluyó en el SNS en el marcó de la Ley General de Sanidad, compartían el privilegio del mutualista administrativo (MUFACE para entendernos) para *la elección de la asistencia sanitaria* a través del concierto de la mutualidad con mutuas de *asistencia sanitaria privada* (no confundir con las mutualidades ni con las mutuas colaboradoras, son muy diferentes) o bien suscribir el convenio de asistencia sanitaria con la SS (cuota fija de 87€/mes, la cuota incluía al mutualista y a sus beneficiarios) para acceder a la _*sanidad pública.*


Y aunque no hubiera sido así *siempre quedaba la opción de optar por el alta en Autónomos*


Por su parte los funcionarios adscritos al mutualismo administrativo pagan la asistencia sanitaria (y otras prestaciones) mes a mes *con la cuota de MUFACE,* del mismo modo que el mutualista profesional se pagaba el convenio de asistencia sanitaria de 87€ para él y sus beneficiarios (disculpas por el tocho, parece que no lo ha leído) o la cuota de la mutua privada que tuviera descuentos por colectivos como tienen barbaridad de compañías para colectivos específicos (funcionarios, abogados, médicos, autónomos...)


----------



## Charbonnier (2 Dic 2022)

Tío, estas fatal. Así que pagar es un privilegio cuando los demás lo tienen gratis. 

Sigues mezclando cosas que no tienen que ver. 

Que tendrá que ver muface con la abogacia. Una mutualidad pública con una privada. 
Te dedicas a cortar y pegar párrafos inconexos. Te metes en temas que no dominas y además no has vivido y no tienes ni idea. 

Estás de atar.


----------



## samaruc (2 Dic 2022)

Editado OP con el lanzamiento de la campaña de información










Seguridad Social: Herramientas Web


HOME. Apartados y Secciones destacables del portal web.




www.seg-social.es


----------



## samaruc (3 Dic 2022)

*#Mutualidades*



> Disculpe usted. Confunde churras con merinas. Y se le ve el plumero. Que tendrá que ver Muface con la mutualidad de la abogacia, por dios.
> 
> Con lo de la asistencia sanitaria lo ha bordado. Madre mía que desconocimiento tiene usted.
> 
> ...



Tomo nota de la queja y paso a innovar el foro mediante un *metahilo* con el hashtag #Mutualidades

Y para que no se lleve nadie a equívocos ni confunda churras con merinas ni me considere un *cantamañanas, bocachanclas, indocumentado, ignorante, desinformador, intoxicador, difamador y demás epítetos cariñosos *dedicados a mi persona de forma tácita o expresa paso a desarrollar rico rico y con fundamento el tema con posts cortos y directos al hígado.

Por si alguien echa en falta los tocho post (que me da que no) recopilaré los posts con hashtag *#Mutualidades *en la primera página del hilo, que para algo la he reservado y me ha sobrado sitio.


----------



## samaruc (3 Dic 2022)

*#Mutualidades*


*¿Qué son las mutualidades de previsión social?*

_Las mutualidades de previsión social son entidades aseguradoras que ejercen una *modalidad aseguradora de carácter voluntario complementaria al sistema de Seguridad Social obligatoria*, mediante aportaciones a prima fija o variable de los mutualistas, personas físicas o jurídicas, o de otras entidades o personas protectoras. _









Mutualidades de previsión social


Las mutualidades de previsión social son entidades aseguradoras que ejercen una modalidad aseguradora de carácter voluntario...




www.iberley.es


----------



## samaruc (3 Dic 2022)

*#Mutualidades

Pregunta*

Si estas entidades aseguradoras son *complementarias* a la Seguridad Social *obligatoria *¿*por qué no obligamos* a abogados, médicos, ingenieros, químicos... que ejercen la profesión por cuenta propia *a darse de alta en RETA*?

Por citar tres mutualidades_ líderes en su sector_ (entre paréntesis año de fundación):

¿Por qué la *Mutualidad General de la Abogacía** (1948)*, la *Hermandad Nacional de Arquitectos* *(1944)* y *Mutual Médica** (1920) *se ofrecen como *alternativa al RETA* y no como *aseguramiento complementario* (o de mero plan de pensiones como si la mutualidad fuera un banco al uso) cuando* el alta en RETA es obligatoria para todos los trabajadores por cuenta propia* que se encuentren incluidos en su campo de aplicación?

¿Por qué un economista, p.e., que ejerza la profesión libremente por cuenta propia debe darse de alta en RETA obligatoriamente si quiere ejercer y un abogado, un arquitecto o un médico *no están obligados al alta en RETA mientras no soliciten a demanda su alta en el Régimen*? ¿Qué diferencia hay entre estos profesionales? ¿Por qué esta *discriminación* de economistas respecto abogados, arquitectos y médicos al inicio o durante la carrera profesional? ¿Por qué el economista está *obligado al alta en RETA al inicio de la carrera profesiona*l y el resto de profesionales *pueden ejercer sin esta obligación* (alta en RETA) acogiéndose, *alternativamente*, a una mutualidad de previsión social? ¿Por qué *el alta en la mutualidad de previsión social,* de existir, *del economista no dispensa del alta inicial en RETA*?


*Definición de privilegio*

_1. m. _*Exención de una obligación o ventaja exclusiva o especial que goza alguien por concesión de un superior o por determinada circunstancia propia.*


----------



## samaruc (3 Dic 2022)

*#Mutualidades

¿Qué pasa con esto de las Entidades de Previsión Social que parecen pimientos de Padrón? 
Unas te quitan de autónomos y otras non.*

Como había comentado en algún que otro hilo (usad el buscador) el actual sistema de Seguridad Social, nacido en 1967, no se generó espontáneamente. Por detrás tenía una mochila cargadita de *Montepíos y Mutualidades Laborales* a puntito a puntito de la quiebra técnica más las *Mutuas Profesionales de Accidentes de Trabajo. *De aquellos polvos se integraron los Montepíos y Mutualidades en el sistema de SS (con el *Instituto Nacional de Previsión*, antecesor directo de las actuales Entidades Gestoras y Servicios Comunes de la SS: TGSS, INSS, ISM...) absorbiendo los activos y pasivos de las mismas.* Las últimas integraciones gordas fueron, en los años '90 del pasado siglo, las de MUNPAL (funcionarios locales) y, en 1995, las Mutualidades de Colegios Profesionales* que bien por convencimiento bien por necesidad (a puntito de la quiebra) decidieron integrarse en el sistema.

De aquellos polvos estos lodos perviven, no como soldados de fortuna sino con muy buena salud, afortunadamente para sus afiliados, un puñado de Mutualidades sobre las que estamos tratando.

La Mutualidad General de la Abogacía *(1948*), la Hermandad Nacional de Arquitectos *(1944)* y Mutual Médica *(1920*), muy anteriores al actual sistema de SS, se acogieron a la excepción actualmente regulada por la Disposición adicional decimoctava. Encuadramiento de los profesionales colegiados.

Ahí está el enlace. No lo voy a copiar para que no me quede otro tochopost.

*Esta es la explicación de por qué estas Mutualidades son alternativas y no complementarias a la Seguridad Social obligatoria y el por qué del privilegio que tanto parece molestar a algunos que traiga a colación al tratar el tema.*


----------



## samaruc (3 Dic 2022)

*#Mutualidades*

*¿Que qué privilegio es ese que cuando cursas alta en RETA es por una vez, y no más Santo Tomás? ¿Que cuando haces pop ya no hay stop y una vez autónomo toda la vida autónomo? *

Pues como no lo he vivido en primera persona y no provengo de una saga familiar de profesionales colegiados afiliados a la Mutualidad alternativa me tengo que fiar de lo que dice la Disposición adicional decimoctava. Encuadramiento de los profesionales colegiados. de la Ley General de la Seguridad Social.

De ahí sale lo de quedar exentos de la obligación del alta (en RETA) y que los interesados podrán voluntariamente y por una sola vez solicitar el alta en RETA.

Entiendo que de ahí proviene el criterio de la irrevocabilidad del alta en RETA de los profesionales colegiados *que opten por renunciar a la exención a la obligación de cursar el alta* que sigue la TGSS desde entonces.

Pena no poder preguntar a padres, abuelos y hermanos. Pero es que la familia de uno era más bien de campo y de estudios primarios si llega. Los padres de este que suscribe leer, escribir, las cuatro reglas y a trabajar.

Los médicos, abogados, ingenieros, etc etc hemos salido en mi generación gracias al esfuerzo de la generación langosta esa y, claro, en 1995 como que estabamos en BUP o en los primeros cursos de la carrera y no hemos llegado a conocer la situación anterior.

¿Algo que aportar sobre este particular?

¿Como era la vida del mutualista antes de la integración? ¿Peor, mejor o no se puede comparar?


----------



## tracrium (3 Dic 2022)

La mutua médica es como un plan de pensiones. Si quieres pensión pública complementaria tienes que cotizar en el RETA al menos 15 años, por ahora.

La razón principal es que la mayoría trabaja en la privada como complemento a la pública y la mayoría ni de coña se plantea ejercer tanto tiempo en la privada, por lo que cotizar en el RETA pocos años no le serviría absolutamente de nada. Sería tirar el dinero. 

Si hacen pagar el RETA a estos facultativos la consecuencia sería que iba a trabajar en la privada su puta madre. 

Sólo a quienes se plantean trabajar en la privada exclusivamente les puede resultar de interés.


----------



## samaruc (3 Dic 2022)

*#Mutualidades*

*Los auténticos privilegiados son los del mutualismo administrativo con su sanidad privada, que los mutualistas profesionales hasta el RD 16/2012 de medidas urgentes para la sostenibilidad del SNS no tenían acceso gratuito a la sanidad pública, que tenían que gastarse los cuartos en seguros privados para sí y para sus beneficiarios. De privilegiados nada.*



Por lo que respecto a la asistencia sanitaria hay que tener en cuenta que e*l mutualismo administrativo no funciona como un mero gestor de fondos y planes de pensiones *si no que se constituye en un sistema de previsión social que *debe ofrecer prestaciones similares a las comprendidas en el campo de la acción protectora de la Seguridad Social incluída la asistencia sanitaria*

Por ello, del mismo modo y manera del mutualismo administrativo, hasta la entrada en vigor de este RD 16/2012 por el que *se reconocía el derecho a la asistencia sanitaria a este colectivo en las mismas condiciones que el resto de ciudadanos que no tuvieran reconocida la prestación de asistencia sanitaria por otra vía* (caso de MUFACE, MUGEJU e ISFAS)

Pues bien, hasta esta fecha estas mutualidades, *que debían prestar la asistencia sanitaria a su afiliados del mismo modo que MUFACE y demás tienen obligación de hacer*, suscribían sus *convenios con el INSS* (*sanidad pública*) o compañías privadas de aseguramiento (*mutuas de sanidad privada*)

El convenio con el INSS se materializaba mediante la suscripción del mutualista de un convenio especial de asistencia sanitaria (similar al de los pensionistas suizos residentes en España) *por una cuota fija mensual de 87€ que ofrecía a sus suscriptores y beneficiarios acceso a los servicios de la Cartera del Servicio Nacional de Salud y prestación farmacéutica en los mismos términos que el resto de titulares y beneficiarios de asistencia sanitaria.*

Dejo captura que he sacado de gúguel con enlace al pdf por si resultara de interés






*Esto sí lo he vivido en primera persona:

En la puta vida he visto tanto abogado, médico, ingeniero, químico y demás haciendo cola en una administración de la TGSS.

En tres meses se dió de baja todo quisqui. No quedó en este convenio especial ni el apuntador. *

Lo bueno era que cuando preguntaba a los mutualistas que hacían cola para que les cuñáramos la baja (en aquellos días aún se manejaba mucho papel) que por qué coño no se habían dado de alta en la sanidad privada a lo MUFACE me decían que era por qué la cuota que les pasaba la Mutualidad era más cara y no les cubría familiares.

También preguntaban mucho que si no les llegan a avisar del colegio que el reconocimiento del derecho a la asistencia sanitaria por esta vía no era automática (ahí está el enlace) se tiran pagando los 87€ hasta que no se renovara el concierto en vigor.

¿Algo que decir al respecto? ¿Coincidimos en nuestras vivencias?


Otro rato explicaré *el mutualismo administrativo* (MUFACE, MUGEJU, ISFAS)* tiene más elementos en común con el mutualismo profesional *(Mutualidad General de la Abogacía, Hermandad Nacional de Arquitectos, Mutual Médica) *que elementos en común respecto al RETA* (del que se constituye como sistema de previsión social alternativo en tanto en cuanto no se curse alta en este Régimen Especial)


----------



## samaruc (3 Dic 2022)

Toca tocho post de nuevo, ya lo siento.

Solo adelanto que *es del género tont*o (y lo digo lo dice en el vídeo) *meterte a sacar una pensión pública complementaria* (WTF!!!) cuando hay *límite de señalamiento de pensiones*

Es decir,* para qué vas a pagar 300€ de autónomos pensando en la jubilación cuando por tus cotizaciones en Régimen General ya vas a estar topado por la máxima (te va a sobrar base reguladora*).

Si con la pensipon por Régimen General ya te va a sobrar ¿para qué vas a sumar encima el exceso del RETA? ¿Qué interés tienen en cotizar aún más por encima, exceso sobre exceso? ¿Eres boomerfílico y quieres contribuir al sostenimiento del sistema de pensiones? Pues estas mutualidades no son lo tuyo 

Esos 300€ en la Mutualidad *te ofrecen una cobertura similar a la de la SS* (lo mismo que MUFACE, *de hecho esto es un MUFACE para profesionales colegiados pero no lo queréis admitir y os revolvéis panza arriba por qué se os cae el discurso del privilegio funcivago, os quedáis sin argumentario*)

¿En serio os habéis informado sobre lo qué estáis hablando?

Es tan jodido como entrar en las webs de la mutualidades y echar un vistazo...

Hecha la introducción, dentro réplica.



tracrium dijo:


> *La mutua médica es como un plan de pensiones.* Si quieres pensión pública complementaria tienes que cotizar en el RETA al menos 15 años, por ahora.
> 
> La razón principal es que la mayoría trabaja en la privada como complemento a la pública y la mayoría ni de coña se plantea ejercer tanto tiempo en la privada, por lo que cotizar en el RETA pocos años no le serviría absolutamente de nada. Sería tirar el dinero.
> 
> ...



Como a mí no me vas a creer...

*¿Crees en lo qué ven tus ojos?


Ostia.*

*Que plan de pensiones más chulo.*

*Ofrece jubilación, incapacidad temporal y permanente, viudedad y orfandad y servicios sociales como si fuera la mísmisima Seguridad Social.*



Es un plan de pensiones de la releche.

Voy a mi banco a que me incluya, además de la jubilación todas estas coberturas:












*¿En qué banco dices que podemos suscribir un plan de pensiones complementario con estas condiciones?



¿Alguna recomendación? *


----------



## tracrium (3 Dic 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Es un plan de pensiones de la releche.
> 
> Voy a mi banco a que me incluya, además de la jubilación todas estas coberturas:
> 
> ...



Esas coberturas se pagan APARTE y el resto no cubre una puta mierda en cantidad. Y de asistencia sanitaria, nada de nada. 

La gente lo paga porque no tiene opción. Bueno sí, el RETA, pero es regalarle dinero a la SS sin tener derecho a nada. 

Seguros puedes contratar en cualquier correduría.

De nada.


----------



## samaruc (3 Dic 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Esas coberturas se pagan APARTE.
> 
> Seguros puedes contratar en cualquier correduría.
> 
> De nada.



Venía con la idea de preguntar precisamente esto.

Ya sé que los médicos no son precisamente el caso por lo expuesto: la pensión más frecuente entre el colectivo es la máxima y la mutualidad es una vía para continuar ejerciendo tras la jubilación cobrando el 100% de la pensión y así se vende a sus colegiados por parte de los responsables de la misma.

Pero...

¿Qué lleva a un abogado a un arquitecto o a un ingeniero a darse de alta en RETA cuando por la Mutualidad tienen las mismas coberturas que la SS tal y como se puede comprobar con Mutual Médica?

Si las coberturas se pagan aparte es un puto chollo.

El sistema es de capitalización ¿esto no significa que no pierdes un puto euro cuando te jubilas por poco que hayas metido?

En RETA no puedes elegir las coberturas y a partir de ahora tampoco la cuota y la jubilación depende de que reúnas 15+2 años y te quedará una jubilación de mierda.

¿Tan caras son las cuotas que no sale a cuenta tirarse toda la vida cotizando solo por la Mutualidad?

¿Tan cara sale la mutualidad respecto lo que puedes sacar por lo que pagas de autónomos además de la jubilación?

Es que me choca que alguien con 45 años tras toda la vida en la mutualidad le dé por pagarse autónomos cuando ya tiene cubiertas las mismas contingencias. Mejor aún. *Hay cuotas que puede elegir.

¿Alguien puede comentar esto?*


----------



## tracrium (3 Dic 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Venía con la idea de preguntar precisamente esto.
> 
> Ya sé que los médicos no son precisamente el caso por lo expuesto: la pensión más frecuente entre el colectivo es la máxima y la mutualidad es una vía para continuar ejerciendo tras la jubilación cobrando el 100% de la pensión y así se vende a sus colegiados por parte de los responsables de la misma.
> 
> ...



No pierdes un puto euro nominalmente, pero para que te hagas la idea, los rendimientos son de entre el 1 y el 2%. A tan largo plazo la inflación se lo come y, como mínimo, tienes secuestrado tu dinero diez años. Obviamente, al sacarlo, tributas por el IRPF en rendimientos del trabajo al tipo confiscatorio que te toque. Normalmente al 45%.

Es un chollo para la mutua. Para el mutualista no.

Lo de cobrar el 100% de jubilación y trabajar en la privada es para los dinosaurios.


----------



## samaruc (3 Dic 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Esas coberturas se pagan APARTE y el resto no cubre una puta mierda en cantidad. Y de asistencia sanitaria, nada de nada.
> 
> La gente lo paga porque no tiene opción. Bueno sí, el RETA, pero es regalarle dinero a la SS sin tener derecho a nada.
> 
> ...



Vuelvo a citar este post que me viene a huevo para explicar los motivos por los que las mutualidades profesionales y las administrativas, mejor dicho la cotización de los funcionarios y la de los profesionales colegiados tienen mucho más en común de lo que se piensa la gente.

Como supongo a estas alturas, si no habéis ignorado aún el hilo, ya conoceréis el régimen especial de funcionarios públicos se basa en dos pilares:

- Clases pasivas / Régimen General

- Mutualidad administrativa: MUFACE, MUGEJU, ISFAS

Este régimen especial *no es de aplicación a todos los funcionarios públicos. *

Los funcionarios locales, autonómicos no transferidos, estatutarios, interinos y de organismos autónomos (aquí nos incluimos los funcivagos de SS) nos encuadramos en Régimen General)

Conforme me ha confirmado @tracrium, si no he entendido mal el mensaje, al menos la mutualidad médica *ofrece de manera troncal como cobertura básica mínima garantizada* las prestaciones de vejez (jubilación) y, además, como *prestaciones complementarias* a la cobertura básica la opción de incluir la incapacidad temporal y permanente, prestaciones de muerte y supervivencia (viudedad y orfandad) etc* a cambio de cuotas adicionales a sumar a la cuota de la cobertura básica.

Para acceder a las coberturas complementarias es necesario cubrir primero la básica.*

¿Es así o me equivoco?


----------



## samaruc (3 Dic 2022)

En el caso de respuesta afirmativa hay que tener en cuenta que, curiosamente, la existencia de distintos tipos de cotización (contingencias comunes, contingencias profesionales, desempleo, FOGASA y FP) coincide con este planteamiento.

Hay una cobertura mínima a la que se van añadiendo coberturas adicionales que se financian con un incremento de la cuota.

Pues vamos con las similitudes entre las mutualidades y la SS y por qué no son compañías de seguros.

*De hecho las mutualidades no compiten con las compañías de seguros sino que operan a través de las mismas (igualico igualico que MUFACE * *y compañía)*

A


----------



## samaruc (3 Dic 2022)

Siguiendo el post anterior.

Así, p.e., un beneficiario del subsidio +52 años cotiza por jubilación, *y punto (cobertura básica)*

¿Qué hay de la incapacidad permanente, la viudedad y la orfandad *que sí cotizaba en la prestación por desempleo*?

Pues que son coberturas complementarias no cubiertas por el subsidio +52 años y que *tiene que pagarse aparte de su bolsillo la cotización por incapacidad, muerte y supervivencia* suscribiendo el convenio de su propio bolsillo)

¿Es el caso o puedes elegir en la Mutualidad si quieres pagar solo por la viudedad, p.e., sin cubrir la jubilación?

Dicho de otro modo:

¿Puedes ejercer como profesional colegiado con una póliza de seguro de vida de la mutualidad (como cualquier compañía de seguros) sin haber formalizado el _plan de pensiones complementario a las cotizaciones a Régimen General_?

*¿Te vale este seguro de vida para no darte de alta en autónomos en los términos de la DA 15 LGSS?*

Sí la respuesta es SÍ me como mi owned como un campeón.


----------



## Marvelita (3 Dic 2022)

> La sentencia gira sobre el concepto de *habitualidad* establecido en el Decreto 2530/1970 por el que se crea el Régimen de Autónomos (que continúa vigente en aquellas disposiciones no derogadas por el Estatuto del Trabajo Autónomo, de 2007, o las sucesivas Leyes Generales de Seguridad Social de 1974, 1994 y 2015 sin olvidar las disposiciones) el RD 84/1996



media españa en economia sumergida...

dile tu a un profesor de apoyo que da clases por 200 al mes que pague autonomos...


----------



## Marvelita (3 Dic 2022)

> El nuevo sistema de cotización de autónomos por ingresos reales, contará con un *periodo de transición de nueve años*, hasta 2032.



Es decir, que como poco este "nuevo" sistema va a cambiar 2 veces... una cada 4 años...


----------



## samaruc (3 Dic 2022)

Siguiendo el post #124

Si henos establecido que* la mutualidad no es una compañía de seguros *como parecéis creer si no más bien una auténtica *alternativa a la Seguridad social *(de hecho ya he explicado que en realidad *es la antecesora) *pues resulta que la acción protectora de *la SS comprende prestaciones en especie y prestaciones económicas*

Las prestaciones económicas sin problema: jubilación, incapacidad temporal y permanente, viudedad, etc etc

Conforme vas aumentando la cobertura obligatoria o voluntariamente vas aumentando la cuota.

Cabe comentar las coberturas de régimen general han sido y son obligatorias de siempre, desde la creación del régimen

En cambio para los autónomos esto no era así. Los autónomos tenían una cobertura mínima a la que iban añadiendo coberturas complementarias voluntarias que aumentaban la cuota (incapacidad temporal, accidentes de trabajo, cese de actividad...) 

Como muy bien sabéis todas estas coberturas han pasado de voluntarias a obligatorias. 

No siempre ha sido así. Los autónomos vienen de cotizar por la jubilación obligatoriamente debiendo pagar la cuota adicional por la *asistencia sanitaria* (antes de los Pactos de Toledo) otra más por la *incapacidad temporal,* otra más por los *accidentes de trabajo* y otra más (cuando se creó) por el *cese de actividad.*

¿No tiene esto cierta similitud a lo de la mutualidad?

Por su parte la asistencia sanitaria es una prestación en especie que a raíz de los Pactos de Toledo se sacó de la gestión de la SS 

Anteriormente a los Pactos de Toledo la sanidad se financiaba con cotizaciones (de ahí la cuota aparte) encontrándose el mutualismo administrativo y profesional con que *lo que era normal pasó a ser extraordinario (cotizar una cuota específica por la sanidad en la cotización general) hasta 2012 para el mutualismo profesional y lo continúe siendo para el mutualismo administrativo.*

Así que, al fin y al cabo, no parecen ser tan diferentes de MUFACE, no?


----------



## samaruc (3 Dic 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Es decir, que como poco este "nuevo" sistema va a cambiar 2 veces... una cada 4 años...



De entrada ya no salen las cuentas. La primera revisión es en 2026 y se decidirá si continuar con las _pruebas_ o ir con todo. Se puede adelantar o recortar la fecha final si se considera adecuado.


----------



## tracrium (3 Dic 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Siguiendo el post anterior.
> 
> Así, p.e., un beneficiario del subsidio +52 años cotiza por jubilación, *y punto (cobertura básica)*
> 
> ...



Creo que no se puede. La aportación mínima al plan de pensiones es obligatoria.

Las incapacidades se contratan aparte y funcionan como un seguro normal y corriente.

El de vida es un pago único sujeto a sistema de capitalización por el que se aporta una cantidad determinada al mes. Si mueres joven, tu familia recibe una mierda porque has aportado poco. No es un seguro al uso.

Seguro médico no tiene. Te buscas la vida con la aseguradora que quieras. Con el de vida, lo mismo. 

Al plan de pensiones se aporta un mínimo en función de la edad y, a partir del 2023, cantidades adicionales obligatorias si los ingresos superan determinados umbrales.

Al PP puedes hacer las aportaciones adicionales que quieras, aunque la gente lo hace engañada pensando que va a posponer el pago de impuestos. 

A modo de resumen, la gente lo paga porque no tiene más cojones que tragarse el plan de la mutua con un rendimiento de mierda; viendo como la inflación volatiliza sus ahorros y por el que, cuando lo rescate, además tendrá que pagar IRPF a tipos confiscatorios.

Vamos, lo que se dice "un plan sin fisuras". Sigue siendo un robo por el que la mutua se forra a costa de los mutualistas pero por el que al menos recibes algo en vez de tirarlo directamente al retrete.

Si por mí fuera, no aportaba una puta mierda.

La única solución inteligente para rescatar el plan sin que te la clave hacienda es, una vez pasados 15 o 20 años, pillar una excedencia, que trabaje su puta madre mientras te pasas un par de años sabáticos tocándote los huevos a dos manos y rescatando el plan a tipos se IRPF más normales.

Otra opción es pillar de vez en cuando permisos sin sueldo e ir sacándolo del PP a partir de los 10 años. Así ganas lo mismo sin trabajar y sin que parte de tus ahorros se hayan esfumado.

Si te conceden el permiso es lo ideal, porque la empresa sigue cotizando por ti en el régimen general y no pierdes tiempo de cotización.

Teniendo en cuenta que muchos moriremos antes de los 70, lo suyo es ir puliéndose la pasta y tener la pensión pública como rescate por si acaso duramos algo más.

Ojo, que hablo de los médicos que combinan pública y privada. Para quienes sólo trabajan en la privada (una minoría) tienen que ampliar mucho las aportaciones y coberturas o irse directamente al RETA. De lo contrario se quedan con el culo al aire.


----------



## bondiappcc (3 Dic 2022)

Leo todo lo que se escribe en este hilo porque me parece muy interesante.

Pero, en honor a la verdad, no entiendo casi nada.


----------



## tracrium (3 Dic 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> media españa en economia sumergida...
> 
> dile tu a un profesor de apoyo que da clases por 200 al mes que pague autonomos...



Pues eso, en ese caso economía sumergida quien pueda o "va a pagar por trabajar" su puta madre.


----------



## Josant2022 (3 Dic 2022)

Soy autónomo y tenia bastante miedo con este tema de que me pegaran la gran clavada.

Pero mi sorpresa ha sido que las bases mínimas de los tramos te dan cotizaciones incluso ligeramente más bajas que las actuales, para unos 2800€ mes que declaro. Si quieres pagar más en la base máxima de tu tramo puedes hacerlo, pero nadie te obliga.

De hecho estoy muy contento y es la primera vez en mi vida que veo una cosa económica de la psoe medianamente bien hecha ( el resultado, no la propuesta inicial)


----------



## tolomeo (3 Dic 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Soy autónomo y tenia bastante miedo con este tema de que me pegaran la gran clavada.
> 
> Pero mi sorpresa ha sido que las bases mínimas de los tramos te dan cotizaciones incluso ligeramente más bajas que las actuales, para unos 2800€ mes que declaro. Si quieres pagar más en la base máxima de tu tramo puedes hacerlo, pero nadie te obliga.
> 
> De hecho estoy muy contento y es la primera vez en mi vida que veo una cosa económica de la psoe medianamente bien hecha ( el resultado, no la propuesta inicial)



Este primer año pagas 60 pavos más, por nada. Los siguientes el rejón seguirá entrando poco a poco.
Pero nada tú tan feliz. vota psohez

Con esos 60 pavos , y 9 remeros más, un mena tiene su paguita para segarros de la resa, nikes, y machetes.


----------



## Josant2022 (3 Dic 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> Este primer año pagas 60 pavos más, por nada. Los siguientes el rejón seguirá entrando poco a poco.
> Pero nada tú tan feliz. vota psohez
> 
> Con esos 60 pavos , y 9 remeros más, un mena tiene su paguita para segarros de la resa, nikes, y machetes.



No.

No tienes ni Puta idea.

Son 60 pavos más que yo como administrador de SL YA ESTOY PAGANDO PORQUE LOS SOCIETARIOS COTIZAMOS MÁS, 360€ mes este año, por lo que no me sube, pero descuentas el coste del cupón de autónomos y en mi caso autónomo societario un 3%, a lo que se aplica el 30,6% como ahora, con lo cual te puede llegar a salir hasta más barato ( seguridad social estima que al 70% de los autónomos societarios la base mínima le sale más barata) Y la amenaza eran 200 o 300 euros más al mes.

Por cierto que si quieres recordamos cuando el PP para 2018 lo subió 30€ de una tacada.

Cuando hables a ver si estudias antes.


----------



## tolomeo (3 Dic 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> No.
> 
> No tienes ni Puta idea.
> 
> ...



1º
Si pones que eres autónomo y no pones que eres societario, adivino todavía no soy.

2º 
El rejón te lo van a meter igual poco a poco cada año. Esto está "estudiao"

3º 
Yo me cago en el puto pp igual que en el psoe, la misma puta mierda son

Dicho esto, sacándome el "ytumás" del partido podrido sobre la escoria sociata se te ve bien el plumero.

Yo sí soy autónomo, pero ya estoy mirando alternativas para intentar pagar menos a estos HDLGP


----------



## The Hellion (4 Dic 2022)

*



Con el nuevo sistema no se elige base de cotización, se cotiza por los beneficios declarados en hacienda

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> . Si ganas menos del SMI vas a cotizar por esa cantidad y no más. Si te sacas un pastizal pues ya no vas a poder pagar el mínimo y echarte a la saca el resto. Vas a ser europeo para lo bueno y para lo malo.



Mientras tanto, en el sitio web oficial de la seguridad social...



> Anualmente se establecerán unas tablas, divididas en
> tramos consecutivos de rendimientos netos, que
> llevarán asociado un rango entre un mínimo y un
> máximo de bases de cotización.
> ...





> La cuota que elijas determinará la base de cotización y la cuantía de tus futuras prestaciones.



Como tantas veces se ha repetido en burbuja y en otros sitios en los que se aplica el sentido común, lo que han impuesto, y las cifras de las que se habla, son *cifras mínimas*. Sigue siendo posible cotizar por encima de las cifras indicadas, y dudo mucho que vayan a imponer una actualización a fin de año atendiendo a los ingresos reales, en tanto en cuanto esos ingresos reales estén dentro del abanico establecido en las tablas publicadas para la base elegida.

O sea, que alguien que tenga unos ingresos de 4040 euros podrá cotizar sobre una base de entre 1372,55 y 4040 euros, que será la que determine sus cuotas y sus percepciones.

Alternativamente, los redactores de los folletos y de las páginas explicativas de la SS estaban hasta las orejas de ácido lisérgico.


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Dic 2022)

Lo que habria que hacer es montar una PUTA ETA DE LOS AUTONOMOS y que fuera cuneteando a los rojos. No nos estan dejando otra


----------



## Josant2022 (4 Dic 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> 1º
> Si pones que eres autónomo y no pones que eres societario, adivino todavía no soy.
> 
> 2º
> ...



Disculpa mi agresividad


----------



## Josant2022 (4 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Lo que habria que hacer es montar una PUTA ETA DE LOS AUTONOMOS y que fuera cuneteando a los rojos. No nos estan dejando otra



Le bajan autonomos a la mayoria pero tú como siempre no te enteras de nada


----------



## John Smmith (4 Dic 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Le bajan autonomos a la mayoria pero tú como siempre no te enteras de nada



¿Seguro? Permiteme que lo dude. Yo me di de alta de autonomo cuando Tutankamon reinaba y nunca, y lo vuelvo a recalcar, NUNCA, me han bajado nada. Y tambien lo vuelvo a recalcar NADA.

Ahora ya no solo es un expolio descarado, ahora ademas vamos atener que hacer el pino mientras nos joden.

Hasta el dia en que a alguien se le vaya la pinza y la empiece a liar parda. ¿Que les hemos hecho a esa gente para que nos odie tanto?


----------



## Josant2022 (4 Dic 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> ¿Seguro? Permiteme que lo dude. Yo me di de alta de autonomo cuando Tutankamon reinaba y nunca, y lo vuelvo a recalcar, NUNCA, me han bajado nada. Y tambien lo vuelvo a recalcar NADA.
> 
> Ahora ya no solo es un expolio descarado, ahora ademas vamos atener que hacer el pino mientras nos joden.
> 
> Hasta el dia en que a alguien se le vaya la pinza y la empiece a liar parda. ¿Que les hemos hecho a esa gente para que nos odie tanto?



Te equivocas. Están bajando las cuotas salvo que ganes 4.500€ mensuales brutos al mes, a partir mas o menos de ahí va subiendo y no excesivamente.

Siempre que elijas la base mínima de tu tramo claro.

“Es decir, durante los próximos tres años los autónomos societarios *pagarán una cuota mínima de 310 euros para 2023*. Ten en cuenta que actualmente se pagan 377,87 euros mensuales, lo que supondrá un ahorro de 814,44 euros en el 2023.

Eso sí, si los ingresos son superiores, las cuotas a abonar serán mayores a las que se pagan actualmente, aunque según indican desde el propio Gobierno, el 70% de los autónomos societarios pagará menos.

En cuanto a la reducción de gastos deducibles de difícil justificación, será de un 3% en vez del 7% que gozan las personas físicas.”


----------



## samaruc (4 Dic 2022)

Sigo el post #127


tracrium dijo:


> Creo que no se puede. La aportación mínima al plan de pensiones es obligatoria.
> 
> Las incapacidades se contratan aparte y funcionan como un seguro normal y corriente.
> 
> ...




Dentro de las Mutualidades* los médicos son un colectivo especial* dado que, en su inmesa mayoría, *bien son trabajadores por cuenta ajena* (sujetos al Estatuto de los Trabajadores) *bien son personal estatuario* (sujetos al Estatuto Marco del personal sanitario). *La excepción es el trabajo por cuenta propia*, siendo habitual la pluriactividad (compaginar el ejercicio libre de la profesión con la prestación de servicios por cuenta ajena en clínicas y hospitales públicos o privados)

*Esto unido a que sus cotizaciones suelen realizarse por la base máxima desincentiva el alta en RETA y produce el cuasimonopolio de la mutualidad respecto los médicos en situación de pluriactividad* (la cotización a RETA no produce mejoras en la pensión al ser absorbidas por el señalamiento de la pensión máxima)*. No es el caso de un profesional que ejerza la profesión libremente por su cuenta de forma exclusiva que puede optar por cotizar por autónomos modulando la elección de base a sus previsiones futuras *(aquello de pasar de quejarse de los 300 euros de la base mínima a pasar a cotizar hasta 4 veces más con vistas al cálculo de la base reguladora de la futura pensión)*.

No es el caso del resto de profesionales* que *ejercen, en su mayoría, por cuenta propia y optan al inicio de su carrera por la Mutualidad* en detrimento el alta en RETA, es de suponer que por su coste inferior. Pero a la larga se encuentran con los problemas que se comentan en el post que cito.

Así que insisto en mi duda

*¿Que lleva a un abogado, arquitecto o ingeniero a optar por la mutua al inicio de su carrera profesional y pasar a cotizar al RETA (pongamos a partir de los 45 años) si espera obtener una puta mierda de pensión si es que la tiene?

¿Por qué se da de baja en la Mutualidad que, además, como nos ha confirmado @tracrium es un sistema de capitalización, no de reparto, en el que puedes modular cuota en función de las contingencias que desees cubrir en contraposición el RETA que no te permite esta opción? ¿Por qué tienes que pagar obligatoriamente por la incapacidad temporal y por el cese de actividad, por ejemplo, cuando en la mutualidad te ofrecen la opción de pagarte un seguro de indemnización económica por enfermedad manera voluntaria que para que vas a pagar si los autónomos nunca se ponen enfermos y, por tanto, nunca van a necesitar este seguro?

¿Alguien me lo puede aclarar?





Spoiler



Otra experiencia personal vivida en primera persona.


*


Spoiler



De cuando en el plazo de escasos dos meses se dió de baja del convenio especial de asitencia sanitaria de 87€/mes para mutualistas y familiares el 100% de mutualistas que no quisieron esperar a la caducidad del acuerdo entre el INSS y su Mutualidad por la que podían acceder a la asistencia sanitaria pública en las mismas condiciones y con los mismos derechos que cualquier trabajador por cuenta propia o ajena que cotizara a la SS en lugar de realizar aportaciones a la Mutualidad (elección voluntaria del mutualista por una vez el no optar por el RETA y ahorrarse estos 87€/mes al estar incluido el derecho a la asistencia sanitaria por título de asegurado en virtud el alta en el Régimen.

Pues bien. Puedo confirmar y confirmo que *esta frase de @tracrium* _'Para quienes sólo trabajan en la privada (una minoría) tienen que ampliar mucho las aportaciones y coberturas o irse directamente al RETA. De lo contrario se quedan con el culo al aire.' _*coincide al 100%* con la la apreciacion de los mutualistas viejunos que se quejaban de no haber hecho los deberes y ya no les salía a cuenta el pasar a autónomos. *Habían perdido el tren por no echar cuentas cuando tocaba.*


----------



## samaruc (4 Dic 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Leo todo lo que se escribe en este hilo porque me parece muy interesante.
> 
> Pero, en honor a la verdad, no entiendo casi nada.



Es que es jodido de entender. Requiere unos conocimientos previos y dedicarle su tiempo. No son dos tardes.

Si la gente que se dedica a esto profesionalmente tiene millones de dudas imaginate el resto de personal.


----------



## Charbonnier (4 Dic 2022)

A ver, @samaruc.
Usted se ha adscrito a alguna mutua profesional alguna vez en su vida? Yo si, y muchos más años de los que usted se pueda llegar a imaginar. Estoy descubriendo cosas nuevas con usted. Vaya insulto a la inteligencia. Privilegios dice el amigo. 

Sigue mezclando conceptos que no tienen nada que ver. Está hablando del mutualismo social voluntario. Tio, estas fatal.

Anda, deja google, que no lo entiendes


----------



## Pocholovsky (4 Dic 2022)

Yo tengo una duda, me he leido las primeras paginas del hilo pero no me ha dado tiempo a leerme el resto. El tema es que mi pareja va a darse de alta mañana dia 5 como autonoma. Va a pedir la "tarifa plana" de 60 euros y va a cotizar por el minimo, pues no sabe aun que tal le va a ir la cosa. Se supone que al estar dada de alta en 2022, va a estar pagando de seguridad social 60 euros durante 12 meses, luego unos 120 euros durante 6 meses y finalmente 180 euros durante otros 6 meses ¿verdad? Es decir, que al darse de alta en 2022, todo se hace igual que se hacia hasta ahora a nivel de tramites y todo eso ¿no? Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## samaruc (4 Dic 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Te equivocas. Están bajando las cuotas salvo que ganes 4.500€ mensuales brutos al mes, a partir mas o menos de ahí va subiendo y no excesivamente.
> 
> Siempre que elijas la base mínima de tu tramo claro.
> 
> ...



Es muy fácil de explicar gráficamente.

Te pillas las tablas.




Miras la base mínima por la que puedes cotizar según tu tramo de ingresos teniendo en cuenta que la base mínima para societarios en 2022 es de *1.234,86 euros* 

Si te vas a la tabla general verás que* todos aquellos autónomos societarios que declaren ingresos reales netos inferiores a 3.620€ van a pagar menos respecto la base mínima por la que venían cotizando*

Es de imaginar que *un societario que venga de base mínima va a optar por seguir cotizando por la mínima* a la que se pueda acoger, así *con el tipo de cotización del 30,6% establecido en la LPGE 2022* (ya veremos que nos dice la LPGE 2023) tenemos un incremento de:

- *Entre 3.620 y 4.050€, tramo 10, el incremento de cuota es de 13€/mes *(de 377€ a 390€)

*- Entre 4.050 y 6.000€, tramo 11, el incremento de cuota es de 43€/mes *(de 377€ a 420€) *

- Más de 6.000€, tramo 12, el incremento de cuotas es de 123€/mes *(de 377€ a 500€)


*(Del tramo 1 al tramo 9 habría que hacer la misma operación para saber cuanto se paga de menos si se declaran ingresos reales netos hasta 3.620€*, teniendo en cuenta que habría que tomar como base mínima del tramo 1 la cantidad de 1.000€ establecida como tope mínimo para los societarios durante los tres próximos años)

Y esto es así por qué estamos en un periodo transitorio.

*Hasta 2.031, si no se decide cerrar antes el periodo transitorio, se va a ir aproximando paulatinamente la cotización a los ingresos*

*Al finalizar el mismo se va a cotizar por los ingresos reales netos declarados y no por la base de elección entre la base mínima del tramo que toque y la base máxima del régimen.*


----------



## samaruc (4 Dic 2022)

*EDITO*

Para poner en contexto el _miniflame_ este que nos hemos montado.




Charbonnier dijo:


> ]*la mutua como un plan de pensiones**.* Como si mete dinero todos los meses en un plan de pensiones del bbva.
> 
> Y lo que meta en el reta como protección pública.
> 
> Conozco de cerca este tema pq lo tengo en casa, sin ir más lejos. Además de haber intervenido de cerca en varios casos.



*FIN DE LA EDICION*



Charbonnier dijo:


> A ver, @samaruc.
> Usted se ha adscrito a alguna mutua profesional alguna vez en su vida? Yo si, y muchos más años de los que usted se pueda llegar a imaginar. Estoy descubriendo cosas nuevas con usted. Vaya insulto a la inteligencia. Privilegios dice el amigo.
> 
> *Sigue mezclando conceptos que no tienen nada que ver. Está hablando del **mutualismo social voluntario**.* Tio, estas fatal.
> ...



*Partimos de la base el mutualismo profesional es obligatorio mientras no te das de alta en RETA*

Un profesional colegiado que ejerza la profesión libremente se encuadra en el Régimen Especial de Trabajadores Autónomos en los términos del Decreto 2530/1970 regulador del Régimen encontrándose exentos de esta obigación aquellos profesionales colegiados cuyo colegio tuviera una Mutualidad con anterioridad a 1995 pudiendo optar por esta excepción por una única vez

*Producida el alta en RETA no se podrá optar de nuevo a la exención de alta, en el caso de producir baja en el ejercicio libre de la profesión para reiniciar la misma en un futuro ya no bastará con el alta en la Mutualidad que será voluntaria a partir de la opción ya que de otro modo se incumpliría el art 8 LGSS (prohibición inclusión múltiple obligatoria) 

Esta alta en RETA es obligatoria para el resto de profesionales colegiados que no se pueden acoger a esta excepción del alta en RETA al no tener la opcion de quedar exentos por adscribirse a la Mutualidad alternativa a la SS

Para los profesionales con mutualidad alternativa en tanto en cuanto no se produce el alta en RETA el alta en la Mutualidad es obligatoria*



Y eso no me lo dice Google

Me lo dice la DA 15ª de la LGSS




Estimado @Charbonnier, dado que no se había dado por aludido en las anteriores ocasiones, paso a plantear expresa y directamente

¿Sería tan amable de atender esta duda planteada en el post #142 dado su superior conocimiento y experiencia en la materia?


*¿Que lleva a un abogado, arquitecto o ingeniero a optar por la mutua al inicio de su carrera profesional, mantener durante años esta opción y pasar a cotizar al RETA (pongamos a partir de los 45 años) si espera obtener una puta mierda de pensión si es que la tiene?

¿Por qué se da de baja en la Mutualidad que, además, es un sistema de capitalización, no de reparto (con la superioridad técnica que ello supone en cuanto a su sostenibilidad) en el que puedes modular cuota en función de las contingencias que desees cubrir en contraposición el RETA que no te permite esta opción? ¿Por qué tienes que pagar obligatoriamente por la incapacidad temporal y por el cese de actividad, por ejemplo, cuando en la mutualidad te ofrecen la opción de pagarte un seguro de indemnización económica por enfermedad manera voluntaria que para que vas a pagar si los autónomos nunca se ponen enfermos y, por tanto, nunca van a necesitar este seguro?*



Es una duda muy plausible visto el contexto que estamos tratando.

*EDITO*

*No estamos hablando, p.e., de un fisioterapeuta que cotiza por autónomos y a los 50 años se abre un plan de pensiones en el BBVA para complementar la pensión. 

Estamos hablando de un arquitecto que se monta su oficina profesional a los 25 años optando por la Mutua y a los 45/50 años se da de alta en autónomos causando baja en la Mutualidad por no ser obligatoria este alta para el libre ejercicio de la profesión al optar por la cotización por Autónomos.

¿Por qué a los 25 años, cuando en el colegio le ofrecieron las opciones para el libre ejercicio de la profesión con las condiciones ya conocidas a estas alturas, no hizo una previsión a los 45/50 años la cobertura de la Mutualidad no iba a cubrir sus expectativas futuras de jubilación? ¿No tenía suficiente información? ¿Le ofrecieron información sesgada? ¿Carpe diem tiempo futuro por venir y ya me buscaré la vida que aún me queda mucha por delante?*

*FIN DE LA EDICION*



Coño. Como entiendo a Felipe II y su 'no envié a mis naves a luchar contra los elementos'


----------



## samaruc (4 Dic 2022)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> Yo tengo una duda, me he leido las primeras paginas del hilo pero no me ha dado tiempo a leerme el resto. El tema es que mi pareja va a darse de alta mañana dia 5 como autonoma. Va a pedir la "tarifa plana" de 60 euros y va a cotizar por el minimo, pues no sabe aun que tal le va a ir la cosa. Se supone que al estar dada de alta en 2022, va a estar pagando de seguridad social 60 euros durante 12 meses, luego unos 120 euros durante 6 meses y finalmente 180 euros durante otros 6 meses ¿verdad? Es decir, que al darse de alta en 2022, todo se hace igual que se hacia hasta ahora a nivel de tramites y todo eso ¿no? Gracias por las respuestas.




Sí. Va a mantener esta bonificación hasta su agotamiento teniendo en cuenta que los porcentajes de bonificación se van a producir sobre la base mínima del tramo 1 de la tabla general.

60€ durante 12 meses 

Bonificación de base mínima del 50% durante 6 meses

Bonificación de base mínima del 30% durante 6 meses

El problema (a resolver en la próxima LPGE) se encuentra en las bases superiores a la mínima (p.e. si pido una base de 2.000€ tengo una bonificación del 80% sobre la base mínima en lugar de los 60€)


----------



## samaruc (4 Dic 2022)

@Charbonnier

He editado el post #148

Por si resulta confusa mi diarrea mental y la mezcla de churras y merinas concreto mi consulta al máximo:


*No estamos hablando, p.e., de un fisioterapeuta que cotiza por autónomos de forma obligatoria desde el inicio del actividad, a los 25 años, y a los 50 años se abre un plan de pensiones en el BBVA para complementar la pensión. 

Estamos hablando de un arquitecto que se monta su oficina profesional a los 25 años que, pudiendo cotizar por autónomos, opta por la Mutualidad como opción obligatoria *(de haber optado por autónomos si sería voluntaria, complementaria y de libre elección, pero no es el supuesto que expongo)* para el ejercicio de la profesión y a los 45/50 años se da de alta en autónomos causando baja en la mutua por no ser obligatoria este alta para el libre ejercicio de la profesión al optar por la cotización por Autónomos.

¿Por qué a los 25 años, cuando en el colegio le ofrecieron las opciones para el libre ejercicio de la profesión con las condiciones ya conocidas a estas alturas, no hizo una previsión a los 45/50 años la cobertura de la Mutualidad no iba a cubrir sus expectativas futuras de jubilación? ¿No tenía suficiente información? ¿Le ofrecieron información sesgada? ¿Carpe diem tiempo futuro por venir y ya me buscaré la vida que aún me queda mucha por delante?*



Muchísimas gracias


----------



## tracrium (4 Dic 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> *¿Que lleva a un abogado, arquitecto o ingeniero a optar por la mutua al inicio de su carrera profesional y pasar a cotizar al RETA (pongamos a partir de los 45 años) si espera obtener una puta mierda de pensión si es que la tiene?
> 
> ¿Por qué se da de baja en la Mutualidad que, además, como nos ha confirmado @tracrium es un sistema de capitalización, no de reparto, en el que puedes modular cuota en función de las contingencias que desees cubrir en contraposición el RETA que no te permite esta opción? ¿Por qué tienes que pagar obligatoriamente por la incapacidad temporal y por el cese de actividad, por ejemplo, cuando en la mutualidad te ofrecen la opción de pagarte un seguro de indemnización económica por enfermedad manera voluntaria que para que vas a pagar si los autónomos nunca se ponen enfermos y, por tanto, nunca van a necesitar este seguro?
> 
> ...



Pues hay que partir de la base de que el dinero donde mejor está es en el bolsillo de los ciudadanos.

Puede tratarse de gente con muchísimos ingresos que ahorre un gran patrimonio y pase de la pensión pública.

Vamos, que no la necesitan.


----------



## samaruc (4 Dic 2022)

Me parece cojonudo que alguien con mucho patrimonio y *la opción de esquivar la cuota de autónomos*, que *parece ser que no es un privilegio en absoluto, cualquier trabajador autónomo puede escoger si quiere meter la pasta en un plan de pensiones complementario pasando de darse de alta en RETA*)

Pero no es mi pregunta.

No estoy preguntando por qué alguien no quiera darse de alta de autónomos.

Repregunto por quinta vez, que aún nadie me ha contestado esta divagación mental mía, que creo que es muy concreta.

*Si pudiendo cotizar por autónomos, ha optado por la Mutualidad como opción obligatoria, ¿por qué quiere cambiar las cartas a mitad partida?.*

Ya sé que, a vuestro juicio, lo de tomar decisiones tan importantes cara a la jubilación tales como la de *pasar de Mutualidad a RETA o mantener ambas, que solo tienen los profesionales colegiados acogidos al mutualismo profesional establecido como alternativa a la acción protectora de la Seguridad Social *es lo mismito mismito que abrirse un plan de pensiones BBVA.

Pues que yo sepa *los autónomos que inician actividad por hacerse partícipes del plan de pensiones colectivo de empleo de autónomos* (que ya están saliendo como setas) *no están exentos del alta en RETA como los mutualistas*.

Concreto de donde viene la duda (meto el post entero para el contexto, la duda el párrafo resaltado.



Charbonnier dijo:


> Si cotizas en ambas por el mismo trabajo, la mutualidad ya deja de ser alternativa y funciona como un plan de pensiones normal y corriente, sin más. Ya nunca te puedes dar dar de baja en el Reta.
> 
> *El tema que reflejo es el de alguien que está en su Mutualidad. En un momento dado, vamos a poner que con 20 años en la mutualidad y 45 de edad, te pasas a autónomos y dejas la mutualidad...eliges cuota minima ya que con 20 años cotizados en el Reta que te restan te va a quedar bastante menos que la pensión minima, por lo que tiras el dinero si pagas más.*
> 
> ...



Amplio con la aportación de @tracrium

@Charbonnier *¿qué interés hay en darse de alta en RETA tras 20 años de ejercicio de la profesión, dándose de baja en la mutualidad, pasarse a autónomos manque fuera por base mínima? ¿Por qué no se había planteado entre los 20 y los 45 años darse de alta en RETA?*

Desde la ignorancia le ruego me indique el motivo.

Se me ocurren las siguientes explicaciones:

*- Bien que la cuota de la cuota de la Mutualidad sea mucho más elevada que la del RETA a partir de determina edad y no sea asumible con los ingresos obtenidos. 

- O bien que, viendo que proyección de la capitalización de las aportaciones realizadas a la mutualidad no van a dar para una jubilación digna y se persigue una pensión pública por mínima que sea. ¿Es este el caso? ¿Sería posible?*


Llegado a este punto cito @tracrium, gracias por el post




tracrium dijo:


> Pues hay que partir de la base de que el dinero donde mejor está es en el bolsillo de los ciudadanos.
> 
> Puede tratarse de gente con muchísimos ingresos que ahorre un gran patrimonio y pase de la pensión pública.
> 
> Vamos, que no la necesitan.




para consultarle si resulta que se trata de gente con muchísimos ingresos que pasa de pensión pública por que no la necesitan *¿por qué, tras 20 años, no continúa con la mutualidad (de la que se da de baja) y se da de alta en RETA?* ¿Es por el primer caso? ¿Es por el segundo?


Muchísimas gracias


----------



## samaruc (4 Dic 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Ojo, que hablo de los médicos que combinan pública y privada. Para quienes sólo trabajan en la privada (una minoría) tienen que ampliar mucho las aportaciones y coberturas o irse directamente al RETA. De lo contrario se quedan con el culo al aire.



Otra duda que me ha asaltado.

Lo normal ha sido que un médico en pluriactividad (régimen general + autónomos) pagara 150€/mes teniendo en cuenta que si cotiza por base máxima en Régimen General y por base mínima en RETA se devuelve el 50% de exceso de cotización de autónomos (los 300€ de la base mínima en la mayoría de los casos)

Esto del 50% del exceso se mantiene. He tenido devoluciones de cuotas por pluriactividad por bases majas en RETA. Lo que cambia es la base mínima por la que vas a poder cotizar durante el periodo transitorio y la base por la que vas a tener que cotizar cuando se implemente en todo su esplendor el nuevo sistema.

¿Las cuotas de la mutualidad son tan superiores a esos *150€ de coste neto de las cuotas de RETA* (descontada la pluriactividad) como para que salga a cuenta *no *ejercitar el *no privilegio* de la *exención del alta inicial en RETA convalidada con el alta en la mutualidad*?

En este tema soy muy ignorante.

No me duelen prendas reconocerlo.

Conozco mi lado de la ecuación, no el opuesto.

De ahí mis razonamientos y mis dudas sobre que *esto de tener opción de elegir si quieres RETA o mutualidad no sea una ventaja sino más bien una putada* como parecéis considerar los que estáis al otro lado de la ecuación.

Que sí. Que jode mucho que si te sale mal la jugada ya no puedas repetir la tirada de dados y te jodes. *Pero es que el común de los mortales no podemos echar esta tirada. No podemos apostar por la mutualidad. *

Así que pido perdón por considerar este derecho de opción un privilegio y una ventaja enorme si te lo sabes montar si desde dentro lo véis como un grandísimo inconveniente. Pero *sería tan fácil como derogar la DA 15ª LGSS y todo el mundo al RETA y, el que quiera, que pille plan de pensiones en la mutualidad o en el BBVA,* no?**


----------



## Zelofan (4 Dic 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Le bajan autonomos a la mayoria pero tú como siempre no te enteras de nada



Tu eres tonto, la cuota minima son 293, se nota que no eres autonomo y van a subir todos los tramos hasta 2030, no se que burra quieres vender


----------



## samaruc (4 Dic 2022)

Recapitulando el tema de las mutualidades.

Las conclusiones que saco son:

- Permitir la exención de alta en autónomos (aunque sea por una única vez) a determinados profesionales colegiados les permite diseñar una política de_ ingeniería social_ (por analogía a la ingeniería fiscal) encaminada a sacar más por menos. Pagar lo mínimo y sacar el máximo. *Nada que objetar a este punto. Está permitido y es lícito. *

- Dentro de esta _ingeniería social _tenemos un colectivo de profesionales colegiados específico, los médicos, que la tratan como si de un plan de pensiones complementario se tratara cuando de complementario no tiene nada, *es obligatorio* si quieren disponer de una *herramienta cojonuda para evitar que el señalamiento de la pensión máxima diluya sus cotizaciones al RETA *(no entro a valorar las coberturas de incapacidad temporal y adicionales que se pagan aparte en la mutualidad). *Nada que objetar en este punto. Está permitido y es lícito.*

- *Sigo esperando que alguien me explique por qué, a media partida, habiendo apostado 20 años de cotizaciones por la mutualidad (con 45 años) se opta por el alta en RETA (cuando quedan 20 años para jubilarse).* Si no es molestia, claro. Entiendo el caso de *cotizar por ambas* para obtener dos pensiones sin señalamiento de cantidades (como el colectivo médico que cotiza por RG y por la mutualidad). Pero para ello se precisan altos ingresos. *¿Que lleva a un profesional colegiado que no puede soportar la doble cotización a apostar por RETA en la segunda mitad de su vida laboral?*


----------



## samaruc (4 Dic 2022)

(Sirva el post anterior como introducción a este)

Establecida esta primera ventaja, es decir *retrasar o no cursar nunca alta en RETA durante el ejercicio de la profesión*

Veamos las siguientes (*que vienen a estar afectadas por el nuevo sistema de cotización*):

- Un *autónomo* que desee compatibilizar la actividad con la pensión de jubilación debe solicitar la* jubilación activa* (que tiene unas condiciones de cojones). Cobrará el 50% de la pensión y cotizará por el *9%* (en concepto de _solidaridad_) más el 3,30% por IT.

- Un *profesional colegiado* al que se le haya reconocido la *pensión de jubilación (por régimen general o por autónomos)* que desee compatibilizar la pension con la actividad mediante su *alta en la mutualidad, cobra el 100% de pensión y paga la cuota que tenga que pagar a la mutualidad* que *le servirá cuando materialice los derechos adquiridos al alcanzar la jubilación plena* (el 9% del jubilado activo no sirve para mejorar la pensión). *Ignoro a cuanto asciende esta cuota de la mutualidad del jubilado y si la rentabilidad de sus aportaciones es negativa, nula, escasa o alta. *Pero la opción está ahí para ver si sale o no a cuenta. *El resto de jubilados no tienen esta opción (y mucho menos si no cumplen los requisitos para la jubilación activa)*

Esto ha cambiado  *El profesional colegiado jubilado que ejerza a través del alta en la mutualidad también paga el 9% sobre la base mínima del tramo 1 de la base mínima de la tabla general (art 310.2 LGSS) *

Y para ello pues va y resulta que* los colegios profesionales, desde el 1 de abril de 2021, vienen obligados a comunicar todas las altas y ceses en el ejercicio de la profesión de sus miembros colegiados 

En este caso (pensionistas de SS ejercientes por la mutualidad) se descontará la cuota del 9% del percibo de la pensión.*

Esto algunos lo verán como un cambio de reglas.

Otros lo vemos como una armonización respecto el resto de trabajadores.


----------



## samaruc (4 Dic 2022)

Zelofan dijo:


> Tu eres tonto, la cuota minima son 293, se nota que no eres autonomo y van a subir todos los tramos hasta 2030, no se que burra quieres vender



Tiempo al tiempo.

Será antes de octubre.

Ya te informarás sobre que tramo te corresponde y, si puedes, seguro que te la bajarás.

Lo malo es como la base mínima (960,60€) esté comprendida en ese tramo...

*De ser el caso (que saques menos de 1.300€ netos) vas a tener una cuota más cara de la que podrías elegir y aún no lo sabes.

Entre 1.300 y 1.700€ sale más o menos la misma cuota (incremento de base mínima actual de 0,18€, de 960,60€ a 960,78€)

En todo caso la subida vendría por una subida de tipos de cotización, no por incremento de base.


*


----------



## samaruc (4 Dic 2022)

Termino ya con las mutualidades advirtiendo en el nuevo sistema de cotización *los ingresos reales se comprueban sumando los rendimientos de todas las actividades económicas y profesionales del autónomo den lugar o no a su alta en el Règimen*

Esto, que parece un trabalenguas, se entiende mejor con un ejemplo:

- Supuesto 1: Economista, colegiado ejerciente, titular de asesoría contable, fiscal y laboral.

- Supuesto 2: Arquitecto, colegiado ejerciente, promotor y titular de una inmobiliaria

- Supuesto 3: Abogado, colegiado ejerciente, titular de asesoría contable, fiscal y laboral

¿Donde meterías al economista, al arquitecto y al abogado? ¿RETA, Mutualidad o las dos a la vez?


Siguiendo con el supuesto:

- El economista sería RETA en todo caso por todas y cada una de las actividades

- El arquitecto sería RETA por su actividad de promoción e intermediación inmobiliaria y podría añadir, o no, la actividad de arquitecto. En caso de no añadirla debería darse de alta de forma obligatoria en la Mutualidad.

- El abogado sería RETA por la asesoría contable, fiscal y laboral y podría añadir, o no, la actividad de arquitecto. En caso de no añadirla debería darse de alta de forma obligatoria en la Mutualidad.


¿Hasta aquí bien?

Tenemos estas cartas:

- Economista: RETA única y exclusivamente aunque cese en alguna actividad

- Arquitecto: RETA por promoción e intermediación inmobiliaria, puede optar entre RETA y mutualidad por arquitectura (por una única vez)

- Abogado: RETA por asesoría contable, fiscal y laboral, puede optar entre RETA y mutualidad por arquitectura (por una única vez)

El economista en caso de cesar en todas sus actividades, excepto en la de economista, sería RETA

El arquitecto y el abogado en caso de cesar en todas sus actividades, exceptos en las de profesional colegiado, de haber optado por la mutualidad (es decir, alta simultánea en RETA y en la mutualidad) serían mutualistas.

Esto es lo que quiere decir con el ejercicio de actividades den lugar o no a su alta en el Régimen.


----------



## samaruc (4 Dic 2022)

Pues resulta que, RD 504/2022 mediante, *todos los autónomos deben comunicar todas las actividades de las que son titulares, den lugar a su alta en el Régimen o no, antes del 31/10/2022*


Siguiendo el ejemplo:

- Caso 1: ingresos economista + ingresos asesoria = base cotización RETA + cuota mutualidad (no podía ni puede escapar de autónomo, no hay)

*En el caso del abogado y el arquitecto aunque hayan optado por la mutualidad como arquitecto y abogado se van a computar sus ingresos como abogado y arquitecto conjuntamente el resto de actividades.*

Esto va a traer muuuuuuuuuchas quejas.

*El que fijo que no se queja es el economista*


----------



## mistel (4 Dic 2022)

Sabéis cuanto va a tener que pagar una persona que trabaja 8 horas por cuenta ajena y se da de alta como autónomo, lo que viene siendo la pluriactividad


----------



## Josant2022 (4 Dic 2022)

Zelofan dijo:


> Tu eres tonto, la cuota minima son 293, se nota que no eres autonomo y van a subir todos los tramos hasta 2030, no se que burra quieres vender



Vamos a ver imbecil, tú sabes lo que es un autónomo societario que son un millón y son un porcentaje casi mayoritario, y los que controlan la inmensa mayoría de empleados de España?
Sabes cual Es su cuota mínima en 2022? 370€.
A partir de 2023 la mínima son 310€.

Ala estudia un poco sobre socios-trabajadores y administradores de SL que tienen que cotizar en autónomos.


----------



## samaruc (4 Dic 2022)

mistel dijo:


> Sabéis cuanto va a tener que pagar una persona que trabaja 8 horas por cuenta ajena y se da de alta como autónomo, lo que viene siendo la pluriactividad



Los rendimientos del trabajo no cuentan a la hora de calcular los ingresos netos.

Una vez calculados pues a la tabla, el tramo que toque y a elegir base.

Si cotizas por debajo de la mínima del tramo ------> pagar

Si cotizas por encima de la máxima del tramo ------> se devuelve la pasta

*




Si te referías a la base reducida por pluriactividad (te puedes acoger a la tarifa plana y es incompatible) ya te digo que no la coge ni Dios (sale más cara que la tarifa plana y con una base menor) y con el nuevo sistema se ha extinguido al dejar de tener sentido.

Lo de devolver de oficio el 50% del exceso (sobre la base máxima) de la cotización de autónomos en pluriactividad (cuota RG + cuota RETA > base máxima) sigue vigente.*


----------



## tracrium (4 Dic 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Me parece cojonudo que alguien con mucho patrimonio y *la opción de esquivar la cuota de autónomos*, que *parece ser que no es un privilegio en absoluto, cualquier trabajador autónomo puede escoger si quiere meter la pasta en un plan de pensiones complementario pasando de darse de alta en RETA*)
> 
> Pero no es mi pregunta.
> 
> ...



Pues porque tanto las aportaciones al PP como los seguros se van encareciendo conforme cumples años y probablemente supere al RETA. 

Al final es un gasto más. Si no fuese obligatorio casi nadie lo pagaría. Se busca pagar lo menos posible


----------



## Zelofan (5 Dic 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Vamos a ver imbecil, tú sabes lo que es un autónomo societario que son un millón y son un porcentaje casi mayoritario, y los que controlan la inmensa mayoría de empleados de España?
> Sabes cual Es su cuota mínima en 2022? 370€.
> A partir de 2023 la mínima son 310€.
> 
> Ala estudia un poco sobre socios-trabajadores y administradores de SL que tienen que cotizar en autónomos.



Vale lo que tu digas rebaja para pagar menos autonomo, vamos a ver cuando tengan que pagar los autonomos si es verdad lo que dices o es al reves.


----------



## Josant2022 (5 Dic 2022)

Zelofan dijo:


> Vale lo que tu digas rebaja para pagar menos autonomo, vamos a ver cuando tengan que pagar los autonomos si es verdad lo que dices o es al reves.



Vamos a ver, yo soy el primero que hace tres meses estaba acojonado del sablazo que nos podían pegar, pero al acordarlo con las asociaciones de autónomos y aprobarlo con el si del pp me tranquilicé, más que nada porque me van los cuartos en ello. 

Ahora mismo pago el mínimo para autónomos societarios, que son 370€ al mes, unos 1210€ de base reguladora. En mi tramo la base mínima serán 330-340, y evidentemente yo por lo menos no me voy a bajar, porque ya que estoy cotizando por 1210 no voy a bajar la base, seguramente la subiré un poco más por pensar también en mis cotizaciones ( ya que nos ponemos no voy a cotizar mucho menos que mis empleados)

Pero que el sablazo inicial que temiamos no existe, es más, dentro de la libertad de elegir incluso la mayoría puede elegir una ligera rebaja. Solo le sube claramente, unos 100-150 € al mes, a quien gana de 4500€ brutos para arriba. Pero cojones que eso ya suele ser gente que está pagando de 700€ para arriba por cada empleado al mes, con bastantes empleados. Se la suda que le suban 100€ el autonomo.

Por todo eso el sistema aprobado es mejor que el que había. Y yo soy poco sospechoso de pelota de la PSOE, pero me parece que se ha hecho en este caso una buena reforma.


----------



## Caesar (5 Dic 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, yo soy el primero que hace tres meses estaba acojonado del sablazo que nos podían pegar, pero al acordarlo con las asociaciones de autónomos y aprobarlo con el si del pp me tranquilicé, más que nada porque me van los cuartos en ello.
> 
> Ahora mismo pago el mínimo para autónomos societarios, que son 370€ al mes, unos 1210€ de base reguladora. En mi tramo la base mínima serán 330-340, y evidentemente yo por lo menos no me voy a bajar, porque ya que estoy cotizando por 1210 no voy a bajar la base, seguramente la subiré un poco más por pensar también en mis cotizaciones ( ya que nos ponemos no voy a cotizar mucho menos que mis empleados)
> 
> ...



Solo estás hablando de 2023, las cuotas suben mucho más, especialmente a partir de 2025. Con que ganes más de 1300 ya te perjudicará, porque encima ya no tendrás ni la opción de pagar el mínimo


----------



## tolomeo (5 Dic 2022)

Zelofan dijo:


> Tu eres tonto, la cuota minima son 293, se nota que no eres autonomo y van a subir todos los tramos hasta 2030, no se que burra quieres vender



Es un puto community manager


----------



## Zelofan (5 Dic 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, yo soy el primero que hace tres meses estaba acojonado del sablazo que nos podían pegar, pero al acordarlo con las asociaciones de autónomos y aprobarlo con el si del pp me tranquilicé, más que nada porque me van los cuartos en ello.
> 
> Ahora mismo pago el mínimo para autónomos societarios, que son 370€ al mes, unos 1210€ de base reguladora. En mi tramo la base mínima serán 330-340, y evidentemente yo por lo menos no me voy a bajar, porque ya que estoy cotizando por 1210 no voy a bajar la base, seguramente la subiré un poco más por pensar también en mis cotizaciones ( ya que nos ponemos no voy a cotizar mucho menos que mis empleados)
> 
> ...



En 2023 suben un 8.5% las pensiones a la vez que hay una rebaja fiscal a los autonomos ? Lo dicho vamos a ver los hechos el año que viene.


----------



## Josant2022 (5 Dic 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> Es un puto community manager



Tu eres un payaso.


----------



## samaruc (5 Dic 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Pues porque tanto las aportaciones al PP como los seguros se van encareciendo conforme cumples años y probablemente supere al RETA.
> 
> Al final es un gasto más. Si no fuese obligatorio casi nadie lo pagaría. Se busca pagar lo menos posible



Pues es lo que estoy preguntando.

¿Qué tipo de planificación sobre su jubilación se hace un profesional colegiado que elige mutualidad?

Tu respuesta es carpe diem, tengo 25 años y me quedan 40 para jubilarme.

La cuota mínima de autonomos es de 300€ y la cuota mínima de la mutualidad es de ¿50€? ¿100€? ¿200€? (ni puta idea) pero a los 45 años me la suben a ¿400€? ¿500€? ¿600€?

*Es un dato que cuanto mayor te haces más te clavan de cuota en la mutualidad. A la hora de optar por autónomos o la mutualidad es un dato que conoces o puedes conocer (si preguntas cuanto te clavan de mutualidad, la de autónomos es pública y notoria)*

Pues eso ¿Eso no lo sabías a los 25 años que te quieres pasar a autónomos a los 45 años cuando llevas 20 años soltando pasta para un plan de pensiones con una rentabilidad entre el 1% y el 2%? ¿Por qué te metes a los 45 años con una base de 2.000€ (600€ de cuota) durante 20 años para recibir una pensión de 1.000€ cuando, de haberte metido de los 20 a los 40, con los 300€ de hacer la misma jugada te quedabas con una pensión de 2.000€? Sinceramente, no lo entiendo. Si es que esos 20 años de aportaciones a la mutualidad te suponen 1.500€ o el caso de los médicos en pluriactividad aún lo entiendo. ¿Pero esto? No. 

Respecto esta frase

_



Al final es un gasto más. *Si no fuese obligatorio* casi nadie lo pagaría. Se busca pagar lo menos posible

Hacer clic para expandir...


_¿No me estáis diciendo todo el rato que es mutualismo es *voluntario* como un plan de pensiones o un seguro cualquiera cuando estoy remachando lo de que *solo es voluntario si estás de alta en RETA*?


----------



## samaruc (5 Dic 2022)

Caesar dijo:


> Solo estás hablando de 2023, las cuotas suben mucho más, especialmente a partir de 2025. Con que ganes más de 1300 ya te perjudicará, porque encima ya no tendrás ni la opción de pagar el mínimo



Para hablar con propiedad tendremos que esperar a ver que dicen los datos.

Las proyecciones son que dos millones de autónomos (de tres millones en total) van a pagar lo mismo o menos.

En breve tendremos datos reales y se podrá analizar.

Mi sensación es que se ha vendido la moto a Europa (por la condición de sostenibilidad de las pensiones de las que esta reforma forma parte) y ya están con la mosca detrás de la oreja que este nuevo sistema no va a subir la recaudación sino a bajarla. Lo que a la larga significará una rebaja en la factura de pensiones (bajas la base ---> bajas la pensión) pero a largo plazo, no a medio que era lo que se buscaba (aumentar la recaudación del régimen de autónomos para reducir el déficit de las pensiones reconocidas por este régimen)

Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Tonimn (5 Dic 2022)

Parece engañoso, ¿si ganas 400€ has de pagar 150€? Sigue siendo caro.


----------



## samaruc (6 Dic 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Parece engañoso, ¿si ganas 400€ has de pagar 150€? Sigue siendo caro.



Es un sistema complicadillo para alguien no acostumbrado al papeleo y al cuño.

Qué coño!!! Si ni los habojaos ni los ecoñomistas que se dedican a la asesoría laboral y tienen los huevos pelaos con el lío de las bonificaciones de los ERTE no se aclaran es que es dificil de entender de cojones como no te lo estudies varias veces...

A ver si con un ejemplo.

A falta de modificar el campo de aplicación para excluir aquellas actividades de naturaleza residual que estructuralmente queden automáticamente fuera de este como las actividades esporádicas.

Lo del módulo económico ese del SMI de la sentencia del Supremo se refiere a que como la actividad no da ni para pipas a nadie que se dedique a ello ( ni eres profesional ni eres empresario por qué no te da para vivir y por tanto no se te considera trabajador por cuenta propia -----> estás excluído de la obligación del alta en el régimen y de las prestaciones aparejadas a a la afiliación, alta y cotización al mismo. ¿Un ejemplo? *Los rehaleros*. Por la propia actividad no están obligados al alta por que sus rendimientos son estruturalmente marginales (salvo prueba en contrario)

No es el caso que tengas 10 restaurantes y presentar pérdidas ---> te toca pagar los 300€ de autónomos también que tengas 10 restaurantes y te saques 10k netos al mes a la saca ---> te toca pagar los 300k de autónomos. 

Pero mientras llegue esto, para lo que van a ser muy interesantes los datos que se obtengan de los cruces con hacienda de la cotización por tramos del periodo transitorio, si tus ingresos son inferiores al SMI pero no quedas excluido del campo de aplicación del RETA por el resto de factores determinantes de ello (ejercer la actividad todos los días, la propia naturaleza de la actividad, establecimiento abierto al público, contratación de trabajadores por cuenta ajena, etc etc) te va a tocar estar de alta y pasar por caja.

Los 400€ netos que comentas quedan por debajo del tramo 1 de la tabla reducida (redimientos de menos de 670€ netos) cuya base mínima para 2023 no está dentro del rango de la cuota que dices (no son 150€, son 230€)

El cálculo del tramo de ingresos que deberías hacer es 

- Te coges la declaración del IRPF y le sumas las cuotas de SS ----> 4.800€ netos + (230€ x 12 meses) = *7.560€ *

- 7.560€ - 7% gastos = *7.030,08€ *

- 7.030€ / 12 = *585€ / mes*


Te sitúas en el tramo 1 de la tabla reducida (ingresos netos inferiores a 670€ / mes) y te coges la base mínima del tramo 1

Mutliplicas por el tipo de cotización (este año 30,6%)

*Y te sale la cuota de 230€ para 2023*


----------



## Caesar (7 Dic 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Para hablar con propiedad tendremos que esperar a ver que dicen los datos.
> 
> Las proyecciones son que dos millones de autónomos (de tres millones en total) van a pagar lo mismo o menos.
> 
> ...



¿Las proyecciones de quién? Porque si vienen de organismos supuestamente imparciales ya te digo yo de dónde provienen realmente. Sólo favorecería a una parte de los autónomos que precisamente son los que no tendrían que pagar la cuota con lo poco que ganan.

Respecto a la recaudación, seamos serios. Si le multiplicas la cuota a muchos autónomos que generan más y ya no pueden ni decidir acogerse a la base mínima, van a dejar de pagarla una parte de ellos. Bien por irse a otro lado o buscando formas de elusión como Cryptospain. Imagínate la cantidad de negocios digitales que pueden huir. Eso implica menos recaudación a la SS y por supuesto menos a Hacienda.

Llevamos toda la vida escuchando que aumentar y favorecer a las rentas bajas supone más recaudación, pero llevamos quebrando muchos años y cada vez necesitan sacar más dinero de donde sea. Todos funcionarios y a reventar a los autónomos, que total siempre habrá un 15% de autónomos conformistas que adoren a sus secuestradores.


----------



## samaruc (7 Dic 2022)

Caesar dijo:


> ¿Las proyecciones de quién? Porque si vienen de organismos supuestamente imparciales ya te digo yo de dónde provienen realmente.



Vienen de las declaraciones de la renta de 3 millones de autónomos de los últimos años.

De hecho las tablas se han diseñado en función de este estudio.

No se han levantado un grupo de técnicos y han parido una Excel en dos ratos.

Para llegar a este punto ha habido mucho trabajo previo y mucha gente dedicada en cuerpo y alma detrás.


----------



## samaruc (7 Dic 2022)

(Sigue)

Y es que 

si tienes los datos de 3 millones y pico de declaraciones de la renta y lo que pagan de cuotas esos 3 millones y pico de autónomos de SS (datos independientes)

y pares un sistema en la que las cuotas van a ser dependientes de las declaraciones de irpf

pues ya no son las gallinas que entran por las que salen así a ojo de buen cubero (ese que tenemos todos y que nos sale de lo más profundo sin más base que nuestra opinión subjetiva)

ya que tienes herramientas estadísticas para trabajar con series temporales de datos consolidados (los 10 últimos años de irpf, p.e.) y sacar las proyecciones a las que hacía referencia.


----------



## samaruc (7 Dic 2022)

Caesar dijo:


> Respecto a la recaudación, seamos serios. Si le multiplicas la cuota a muchos autónomos que generan más y ya no pueden ni decidir acogerse a la base mínima, van a dejar de pagarla una parte de ellos. Bien por irse a otro lado o buscando formas de elusión como Cryptospain. Imagínate la cantidad de negocios digitales que pueden huir. Eso implica menos recaudación a la SS y por supuesto menos a Hacienda.



¿Y por qué no han huído ya esos negocios digitales?

Los 300€ de SS son una mierda pinchada en un palo en comparación las clavadas de hacienda.


----------



## Caesar (7 Dic 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Vienen de las declaraciones de la renta de 3 millones de autónomos de los últimos años.
> 
> De hecho las tablas se han diseñado en función de este estudio.
> 
> ...



Es que si confías en que todo ese trabajo que hay detrás da resultados que realmente son en pro de los autónomos, y que las cifras también lo son, ya es un problema en sí mismo. Es el trabajo de cualquier reforma poner números y palabras que convenzan a la gente, y da igual que sea mentira


----------



## Caesar (7 Dic 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no han huído ya esos negocios digitales?
> 
> Los 300€ de SS son una mierda pinchada en un palo en comparación las clavadas de hacienda.



Hombre muchos ya lo están haciendo, y de hecho haciéndose conocidos tíos como Cryptospain cada vez hay más. Interesa que la gente quiera pagar en España, no tener un Estado fiscal que te expolie y haga muy atractivos países como Portugal.

Respecto de la cuota y negocios digitales, todo va de la mano (impuestos y SS), pero si le dices que en vez de pagar 300 al mes pasarás a pagar 600 y si sigues aumentando tus ingresos pagarás 1200, más por supuesto muchos más impuestos, pues hombre, son buenas formas de echarles de España y recaudar cada vez menos. Es economía básica


----------



## samaruc (7 Dic 2022)

Caesar dijo:


> Es que si confías en que todo ese trabajo que hay detrás da resultados que realmente son en pro de los autónomos, y que las cifras también lo son, ya es un problema en sí mismo. Es el trabajo de cualquier reforma poner números y palabras que convenzan a la gente, y da igual que sea mentira



Son datos.

Si habían 2 millones de autónomos que declaran ingresos netos inferiores a la base mínima por la que están cotizando hasta ahora...

Pues a partir de ahora habrán 2 millones de autónomos que, de no desmadrarse los tipos de cotización, van a pagar menos cuotas.

Matemática pura ----> tipo X base = cuota

Si mantienes el tipo y bajas la cuota, la recaudación baja (a futuros también el gasto, las prestaciones se calcularán sobre una base inferior)

El millón de autónomos que quedan no cubren lo que reducen de pago estos dos millones, entre que se quedan prácticamente igual y que, como mucho, a los más de 6k se les va subir de 300 a 450€ la cuota (correspondiente a la base mínima del tramo superior) no se va a cubrir el desfase.

Las gallinas que entrarán no cubrirán las gallinas que saldrán y ya hay señales que por Uropa se han dado cuenta y están en plan _apreteu apreteu_

Aún las cubrirán menos si tenemos en cuenta que habrá que restar los autónomos sin actividad y los que pagan por encima de lo que les toca. Como es el caso de muchos autónomos viejunos. A los inactivos baja fulminante (dejan de ingresar) y a los otros bajada no deseada de base (menos recaudación).

Ya se sabe, viejunos de estos que con vistas a jubilarse a medio y corto plazo (mayores de 50 que no parecen ser cuatro gatos precisamente) que están con el miedo en el cuerpo de la bajada de cuota y lo que les pueda suponer para la pensión. Que haberlos haylos. Quien no lo quiera reconocer dos faenas tiene.

Todo esto, y mucho más, se ha visto con los datos de hacienda.


----------



## samaruc (7 Dic 2022)

Caesar dijo:


> Hombre muchos ya lo están haciendo, y de hecho haciéndose conocidos tíos como Cryptospain cada vez hay más. Interesa que la gente quiera pagar en España, no tener un Estado fiscal que te expolie y haga muy atractivos países como Portugal.
> 
> Respecto de la cuota y negocios digitales, todo va de la mano (impuestos y SS), pero si le dices que en vez de pagar 300 al mes pasarás a pagar 600 y si sigues aumentando tus ingresos pagarás 1200, más por supuesto muchos más impuestos, pues hombre, son buenas formas de echarles de España y recaudar cada vez menos. Es economía básica



Pues buena suerte por ahí fuera por lo que respecta a SS. En casi todos los países se paga por facturación. Con +6k limpios me da que un pelín más de 450€ (que ya están descontados de los 6k en neto) va a salir a pagar...


----------



## bondiappcc (7 Dic 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Son datos.
> 
> Si habían 2 millones de autónomos que declaran ingresos netos inferiores a la base mínima por la que están cotizando hasta ahora...
> 
> ...



Yo estoy entre esos "viejunos". Todavía me quedan lo menos 10 años de remar y los últimos años seguro que no tendré la misma capacidad que cuando tenía 30 y 40 para hacerme maratones de faena (a parte que perderé clientes porque se jubilaran antes que yo).

Si me "obligan" a cotizar por lo que gane realmente los últimos años, la pensión bajará seguro.


----------



## samaruc (7 Dic 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Yo estoy entre esos "viejunos". Todavía me quedan lo menos 10 años de remar y los últimos años seguro que no tendré la misma capacidad que cuando tenía 30 y 40 para hacerme maratones de faena (a parte que perderé clientes porque se jubilaran antes que yo).
> 
> Si me "obligan" a cotizar por lo que gane realmente los últimos años, la pensión bajará seguro.



Aunque a algunos les parezca mentira hay gente que quiere cotizar más de lo que debe para asegurarse una buena pensión.

Hay a quien le pilla el toro. Ya hemos visto el caso de los mutualistas carpe diem tiempo por venir futuro pasta en la saca

A propósito de esto sigo sin saber cuanto se paga de cuota a la mutualidad entre los 20 y los 45 años y cuanto sube cuanto más viejuno y cuanto queda cuando uno se jubila 20 años después de dejar de hacer aportaciones (por dedicar esa pasta con la que se pagaba el plan de pensiones a pagar el autónomo de la SS) al plan de pensiones mutualista. ¿Nadie lo quiere decir? No será por falta de experiencia y conocimiento...

Es que es el dato que me falta para entender como alguien prefiere meter ahí la pasta *mientras es joven* en lugar de tirarse 20 años con la mínima de autónomos y subirse la base los últimos años *cuando es viejuno* para que *le quede una pensión medio decente* (+2.000€ con una cuota de 600€ si te lo has montado bien) en lugar de los 800€ típicos de autónomos que se han tirado toda la vida con la mínima.

Y eso que hay una clara superioridad técnica de la sostenibilidad a largo plazo del sistema de capitalización sobre el de reparto al tener que aumentar las aportaciones en varias magnitudes cuanto más viejo o quedarte con una mierda de pensión. Por eso muchos médicos se lo cogen para evitar que la pensión máxima fagocite sus aportaciones de autónomos, por poco que sea tienen la cuota + un % de rentabilidad.

*Es el modelo ideal para abogados, ingenieros y otros profesionales colegiados* (excluyo los médicos que son un colectivo particular que viven fundamentalmente del sueldo público y el privado lo tienen como un complemento) *que se ganan la vida más que razonablemente bien.*


----------



## samaruc (7 Dic 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Yo estoy entre esos "viejunos". Todavía me quedan lo menos 10 años de remar y los últimos años seguro que no tendré la misma capacidad que cuando tenía 30 y 40 para hacerme maratones de faena (a parte que perderé clientes porque se jubilaran antes que yo).
> 
> Si me "obligan" a cotizar por lo que gane realmente los últimos años, la pensión bajará seguro.



*Va a haber mucha gente en este caso.*

Tambíen mucha otra que ha perdido el tren ya que *las bases mínimas y máximas por edad desaparecen y van por ingresos reales.*

Respecto tu caso particular, si es que estás cotizando por encima de lo que te tocaría según lo que declaras en IRPF (no es tan raro, con tener módulos ya te puede pasar) *vas a poder mantener la base que tuvieras a 31/12/2022 aunque sea superior a la que te tocaría por IRPF si voluntariamente te quieres acoger a esta opción.*


Simplemente tienes que r*enunciar a la devolución de cuotas de la regularización* todos los años que sea superior y ya*, tu base provisional (l*a que eliges con las previsiones de ingresos) va a ser* tu base definitiva *a efectos de las pensiones de *jubilación, incapacidad y viudedad.

De no renunciar se te minorarían la bases (bases definitivas < bases provisionales) y se te devolvería la pasta pagada de más.*

Las* prestaciones de corta duración (maternidad, paternidad, incapacidad temporal, cese de la actividad...)* tienen su tratamiento particular y su juego si a uno le mola practicar la _ingeniería social_ (un % nada desdeñable de autónomos la llevan practicando muuuuucho tiempo, ver el caso de los mutualistas, de joven no y de viejuno sí)

*El periodo de cálculo para obtener la base reguladora* de estas prestaciones de corta duración (p.e. los 180 días anteriores al hecho causante de la incapacidad temporal) *y el tiempo de cobro de la prestación* (p.e. hasta 545 días, 18 meses, en situación de incapacidad temporal) *no se regulariza* y automaticamente *estas bases provisionales devengan en definitivas sea cual sea el nivel de ingresos*... pues ni cotiza que va a haber gente que cante más que Plácido y Montserrat Caballé en la ducha (y más con eso que la mutua se hace cargo de las cuotas a partir del día 61 en los procesos de incapacidad temporal de larga duración) a la hora de estirar el chicle (lo ya comentado de pagar SS sin estar de alta en hacienda, pagar más de lo que les toca...)

Pero esto es *autónomo-ficción*. 

*Es vox populi que ningún autónomo se coge bajas* tan largas manque a los dos meses la prestación (75% de la base reguladora de los últimos 180 días, 6 meses, anteriores a la baja) sea 100% en limpio y se haga cargo de las cuotas la mutua del día 61 (dos meses) de baja hasta el día 545 (18 meses, año y medio). Siempre a pie de obra.


----------



## Pirro (11 Dic 2022)

@samaruc con el currazo altruista que se ha metido bien merece unos zanquitos y un upeo.


----------



## Pirro (11 Dic 2022)

Y dicho esto, la reforma que se han sacado es para llamar a la buaaaambulancia. La gracia de ser autónomo es el margen de actuación que te da tu autonomía, margen que han mandado ATPC en cuanto a la previsión social. Era muy razonable contratar con la SS el pack mínimo -pension de subsistencia- y destinar lo restante respecto a lo que te tocaría pagar a la previsión privada.

Si han hecho esto no es para equipararnos con "uropa" sino porque es sabido que los gastos de la SS irán muy muy al alza los próximos años y están en modo buscar dinero debajo de las piedras.


----------



## samaruc (12 Dic 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Y dicho esto, la reforma que se han sacado es para llamar a la buaaaambulancia. La gracia de ser autónomo es el margen de actuación que te da tu autonomía, margen que han mandado ATPC en cuanto a la previsión social. Era muy razonable contratar con la SS el pack mínimo -pension de subsistencia- y destinar lo restante respecto a lo que te tocaría pagar a la previsión privada.
> 
> Si han hecho esto no es para equipararnos con "uropa" sino porque es sabido que los gastos de la SS irán muy muy al alza los próximos años y están en modo buscar dinero debajo de las piedras.




Si eres autónomo es muy fácil saber si vas a palmar pasta o no.

Te coges la última declaración de la renta y según estés en estimación directa o módulos te sacas los rendimientos netos anuales conforme se ha explicado en este hilo.

Divides los rendimientos netos anuales entre 12, te vas a la tabla y coges la base mínima del tramo que te tocará (si vas por base mínima es lo lógico, pagar lo menos posible)

Multiplicas la base escogida por el tipo de cotización (este año el 30,6%, el año que viene fijo que más) y, a menos qué de un año para otro tengas desviaciones gansas para arriba o para abajo de tus ganancias, ya sabrás si vas a palmar más pasta o menos.

Lo de los societarios ya va a ser más jodido. Habrá que preguntar al gestor lo del modelo 200, modelo 190, etc etc para sacar los rendimientos netos anuales. A partir de ahí va a ser igual.


----------



## Xan Solo (12 Dic 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Yo estoy entre esos "viejunos". Todavía me quedan lo menos 10 años de remar y los últimos años seguro que no tendré la misma capacidad que cuando tenía 30 y 40 para hacerme maratones de faena (a parte que perderé clientes porque se jubilaran antes que yo).
> 
> Si me "obligan" a cotizar por lo que gane realmente los últimos años, la pensión bajará seguro.



. La SS suele permitir acuerdos a los "viejunos" para aumentar su pensión. Por ejemplo, gente en paro a la espera de jubilarse q aporta cada mes para tener una pensión digna.

Quiero creer q tb se lo permitirán a los autónomos.


----------



## samaruc (12 Dic 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> . La SS suele permitir acuerdos a los "viejunos" para aumentar su pensión. Por ejemplo, gente en paro a la espera de jubilarse q aporta cada mes para tener una pensión digna.
> 
> Quiero creer q tb se lo permitirán a los autónomos.



Los convenios especiales no son para aumentar la pensión, son para mantener derechos. Estás limitado por la base promedio de los 12 meses anteriores (o la base máxima si acreditas 24 meses en los últimos cinco años). Aunque creo que con lo del paro te referías al subsidio +52, no?

Las cotizaciones a la carta (libre elección de base entre un mínimo y un máximo) con independencia de retribuciones o ingresos se van a acabar con el nuevo sistema de cotización de autónomos (aún quedarán los convenios, pero con estos instrumentos mantienes la base, no la aumentas)

Todos cotizaremos por retribuciones, por ingresos reales o por las bases establecidas por ley (p.e. El 125% base mínima de los beneficiarios de subsidio +52 años)

Ya he explicado en varios posts que el autónomo que a 31-12-2022 tuviera una base superior a la que le correspondería por ingresos reales la va a poder mantener si quiere. Si no quiere... Pues no. Es de perogrullada. Va a tener que retratarse (ya he explicado como) y, en este caso, quien calla no otorga.

Los que hayan querido (desde el 01/10/2022 al 31/12/2022) o quieran subirse la base (a partir del 01/01/2023) por encima de la base máxima del tramo que les corresponda por ingresos reales ya no van a poder. En la regularización se les devolverá el exceso respecto esa base máxima del tramo.


----------



## tracrium (13 Dic 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Pues es lo que estoy preguntando.
> 
> ¿Qué tipo de planificación sobre su jubilación se hace un profesional colegiado que elige mutualidad?
> 
> ...



Me refiero a que es obligatorio estar en uno de los dos, la mutua o el RETA. 
Si fuese voluntario casi nadie lo pagaría; porque a fin de cuentas es un dinero que muchos no vamos a ver. La mayoría moriremos antes o a los pocos años se jubilarnos. Sólo se conserva bien quien no ha dado un palo al agua: sindicalistos, políticos, funcionarios y mujeres.

La esperanza de vida es una filfa. Especialmente si no eres parte de esos colectivos privilegiados. Cotizando les estás pagando su fiesta.


----------



## Xan Solo (13 Dic 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Los convenios especiales no son para aumentar la pensión, son para mantener derechos. Estás limitado por la base promedio de los 12 meses anteriores (o la base máxima si acreditas 24 meses en los últimos cinco años). Aunque creo que con lo del paro te referías al subsidio +52, no?
> 
> Las cotizaciones a la carta (libre elección de base entre un mínimo y un máximo) con independencia de retribuciones o ingresos se van a acabar con el nuevo sistema de cotización de autónomos (aún quedarán los convenios, pero con estos instrumentos mantienes la base, no la aumentas)
> 
> ...



Sí, me refería a personas mayores (conozco tres casos, de 57, 59 y 62 años) que están esperando la jubilación, en una situación bastante jodida, porque no les interesa volver a ponerse en el mercado (de hecho, hay casos en que por despido pueden hacerse con jubilación anticipada involuntaria, por lo que no les interesa hacerse autónomo, porque por cobrar un par de proyectos pueden verse abocados a tener que trabajar varios años /EDITO, porque no podrían después ni cobrar paro ni adscribirse a la jubilación anticipada involuntaria)... es una situación muy jodida, sobre todo moralmente, gente válida a la que el sistema no incentiva para volver a producir y prefieren "dejarse estar" porque si se hacen autónomos el estado los va a putear a base de bien. Y nadie los contrata con esa edad, experiencia tienen, pero tolerancia a los puteos, poca. Y ya no mojan bragas de las charos de RR.HH. para ser contratados.


----------



## bondiappcc (13 Dic 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Sí, me refería a personas mayores (conozco tres casos, de 57, 59 y 62 años) que están esperando la jubilación, en una situación bastante jodida, porque no les interesa volver a ponerse en el mercado (de hecho, hay casos en que por despido pueden hacerse con jubilación anticipada involuntaria, por lo que no les interesa hacerse autónomo, porque por cobrar un par de proyectos pueden verse abocados a tener que trabajar varios años /EDITO, porque no podrían después ni cobrar paro ni adscribirse a la jubilación anticipada involuntaria)... es una situación muy jodida, sobre todo moralmente, gente válida a la que el sistema no incentiva para volver a producir y prefieren "dejarse estar" porque si se hacen autónomos el estado los va a putear a base de bien. Y nadie los contrata con esa edad, experiencia tienen, pero tolerancia a los puteos, poca. Y ya no mojan bragas de las charos de RR.HH. para ser contratados.



Ahí hay un inmensa cantidad de experiencia perdida.


----------



## Caesar (13 Dic 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Son datos.
> 
> Si habían 2 millones de autónomos que declaran ingresos netos inferiores a la base mínima por la que están cotizando hasta ahora...
> 
> ...



Sería ya dar por hecho que todo queda igual. Sólo hay que buscar cuantas empresas cierran en España, cuantos autónomos dejan de serlo, y cuánto impacto tendrá el sistema actual. Todo va fenomenal pero resulta que en un Estado fiscal existe un esquema piramidal de manual y la solución es exprimir más y más. Ninguna regla económica ni país lo avala, pero si el Jobierno dice que sí, creámosle


----------



## Caesar (13 Dic 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Pues buena suerte por ahí fuera por lo que respecta a SS. En casi todos los países se paga por facturación. Con +6k limpios me da que un pelín más de 450€ (que ya están descontados de los 6k en neto) va a salir a pagar...



No se de dónde de sacas esos datos, pero es falso. ¿En qué país se paga por facturación? Sólo hace falta investigar en países de la UE y fuerande ella, así como estudiar las cuentas anuales de empresas de muchos países, y verás que todas ellas se deducen el máximo de gastos porque sólo tributan por el neto. Canadá, Suecia, Inglaterra, Portugal, EEUU, Israel, etc etc, mírate sus cuentas anuales y trimestrales. 

Muchos de ellos son más laxos en deducción de gastos, pero además en no pocos el régimen tributario es mucho más favorable. Por no hablar de que los que tienen cuotas a la SS son más bajas que España o requieren ganar un mínimo, no como aquí, y otros muchos no tienen cuotas ni nada parecido.


----------



## samaruc (13 Dic 2022)

Caesar dijo:


> No se de dónde de sacas esos datos, pero es falso. ¿En qué país se paga por facturación? Sólo hace falta investigar en países de la UE y fuerande ella, así como estudiar las cuentas anuales de empresas de muchos países, y verás que todas ellas se deducen el máximo de gastos porque sólo tributan por el neto. Canadá, Suecia, Inglaterra, Portugal, EEUU, Israel, etc etc, mírate sus cuentas anuales y trimestrales.
> 
> Muchos de ellos son más laxos en deducción de gastos, pero además en no pocos el régimen tributario es mucho más favorable. Por no hablar de que los que tienen cuotas a la SS son más bajas que España o requieren ganar un mínimo, no como aquí, y otros muchos no tienen cuotas ni nada parecido.



Estoy hablando de SS, no de Hacienda.

Y sí. Sería más correcto hablar de ingresos, no de facturación.

Me he colado y puede llevar a confusión, lo siento.

Por gugle salen chiquicientas mil comparativas.

Para todos los gustos.

Dejo por aquí una de newtral y otra de la cope (por si alguien quiere matar al mensajero que tire a izquierda y a derecha) que chupan de la misma fuente de datos.










Esta es la cuota de autónomos que se paga en Europa


Mientras el Gobierno negocia las cuotas de autónomos del nuevo sistema de cotización, repasamos lo que pagan estos profesionales en los principales países de Europa




www.newtral.es















Cuota de autónomos: cuánto se paga en cada país de Europa


El nuevo año nos ha traído cambios para los autónomos y hemos mirado a otros países europeos para comprobar cómo sería ser autónomo en países como...




www.cope.es








Si tienes otra fuente que discrepe de estos datos podríamos comparar.


----------



## pocholito (13 Dic 2022)

La reforma la han hecho para recaudar más y ellos lo confirman así que no es para recaudar igual o menos


----------



## samaruc (13 Dic 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> La reforma la han hecho para recaudar más y ellos lo confirman así que no es para recaudar igual o menos



Aquí una estimación








__





Cargando…






www.congreso.es





Otro más








__





Cargando…






documentos.fedea.net





¿Algún otro que diga lo contrario?


----------



## Caesar (14 Dic 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Estoy hablando de SS, no de Hacienda.
> 
> Y sí. Sería más correcto hablar de ingresos, no de facturación.
> 
> ...



La información que dan en esas dos páginas es muy poco acertada. Confunden cuotas con impuestos. Europa no es un paraíso fiscal pero desde luego España está entre los peores con diferencia.









¿Cuánto se paga de autónomo en la UE? | Economía 3


España es uno de los países más caros para emprender, pero, ¿Cuánto se paga de autónomo en otros países de la UE?




economia3.com





Francia: primer año 0. Luego proporcional, que no lo veo yo muy favorable

Reino Unido: la cuota es mucho más baja, va en función de los ingresos pero es clarísimamente más favorable que en España. El resto que va en función de ganancias es cuestión de impuestos

Portugal: no pagan cuotas. Es muchísimo mejor que España

Italia: no hay cuotas

Alemania: nada hasta 1700 netos. Es decir, todo lo que aquí se ha dicho de favorecer a 2/3 de los autónomos (que no es cierto) lo tiene 100000 veces mejor Alemania, porque no pagan cuota. A partir de 1700, 140 euros de cuota más el seguro. Saldría de pago máximo entre cuota y seguro menos que la cuota mínima en España

Holanda: 50 euros al año. Seguro médico 100 al mes. Mucho mejor también

Polonia: 200 al mes. Aún así mejor que nosotros

Dinamarca: nada

Austria: sin cuota pero con seguro médico

Bélgica: sin cuota

Croacia: alta 500 euros, nada de cuotas mensuales

Chipre: pago mínimo a la SS

Eslovaquia: cuota mínima de alta y luego nada

Y sigue y sigue. España es de lo peor en la UE y fuera de ella para ser autónomo, y los datos lo avalan. Aquí nos intentan vender que toda reforma es beneficiosa, y lo peor es que se juega con mucha gente diciéndoles que les bajan la cuota cuando en su situación no pagarían nada en la mayoría de países de Europa


----------



## Gubelkian (14 Dic 2022)

Caesar dijo:


> La información que dan en esas dos páginas es muy poco acertada. Confunden cuotas con impuestos. Europa no es un paraíso fiscal pero desde luego España está entre los peores con diferencia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entiendo que en esos países donde no se paga nada, tampoco se general derechos de pensión ¿no?


----------



## Caesar (14 Dic 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Entiendo que en esos países donde no se paga nada, tampoco se general derechos de pensión ¿no?



Es que se incluye o bien en el seguro médico que pagas, o bien se utiliza una parte de los impuestos que pagas, como en Austria. Puede que en algunos no generes nada, ahí no he llegado. Aquí pagamos por todos lados pero ten por seguro que la parte de SS es tirar el dinero (quitando bajas) porque no vamos a tener pensiones, y si las tenemos serán una miseria.

Es decir, el gran beneficio que debería darnos el pagar tanto a la SS no servirá para nada. Un lujo este país para emprender


----------



## The Hellion (14 Dic 2022)

Caesar dijo:


> La información que dan en esas dos páginas es muy poco acertada. Confunden cuotas con impuestos. Europa no es un paraíso fiscal pero desde luego España está entre los peores con diferencia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero es que es todavía peor, porque siguen insistiendo en lo del déficit del régimen de autónomos (sin calcular cuántas prestaciones, al margen de la pensión, consumen los autónomos y cuántas los del régimen general), y nos aprietan las tuercas a los que estamos actualmente en activo, como si fuéramos nosotros, que llevamos a estas alturas cotizando desde el minuto uno de actividad (en nuestra inmensa mayoría, sin tarifas planas, sin bonificaciones y sin nada de nada) y que vamos a necesitar 15 años mínimos de cotización y se nos va a computar la pensión teniendo en cuenta los 25 años últimos de cotización, los que hemos decidido regalar pensiones no contributivas o regalar pensiones a troche y moche, obtenidas con periodos cortos de cotización y calculadas con periodos aún más cortos, a todos los que llevan jubilados quince o más años. 

Pero de eso no hablará el pez de ojos saltones, que ya se sabe que es la voz de su amo y eso no interesa decirlo.


----------



## The Hellion (14 Dic 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Entiendo que en esos países donde no se paga nada, tampoco se general derechos de pensión ¿no?



Como si en España hiciera falta cotizar para que te caiga una no contributiva o una RGI, por importes aún mayores que las peores contributivas.


----------



## samaruc (14 Dic 2022)

Caesar dijo:


> La información que dan en esas dos páginas es muy poco acertada. Confunden cuotas con impuestos. Europa no es un paraíso fiscal pero desde luego España está entre los peores con diferencia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se confunden cuotas con impuestos.

Simplemente es que el cálculo de las cuotas están correlacionadas con los impuestos (es la única manera de saber los ingresos) tal cual el nuevo sistema de cotización en el que la base definitiva se fijará en función de los ingresos declarados y no de la base elegida entre un mínimo y un máximo como en el actual sistema.

Los 2/3 de autónomos que se verán beneficiados son respecto el sistema actual, pagarán menos de la base mínima.

Desde el punto de vista de las coberturas el autónomo español es el más generoso de toda Europa.

En muchos de los países que pones como ejemplo hay que rascarse el bolsillo para obtener la misma cobertura. Y si sumas todos los cargos adicionales te sale más carillo. Aquí mismo tienes las mutualidades que funcionando así. Tienes que pagar aparte un montón y cuanto más viejo más pellejo y más cuota (según han posteado los que conocen de primera mano este sistema)

El caso de Alemania son 200€ de seguro médico más la cuota y el saber que vas a acabar buscándote un mínijob al jubilarte sí o sí como te quedes con el mínimo (como una no contributiva española)

La suerte que las prestaciones no contributivas (financiadas con impuestos, de ahí que te peguen también buenas clavadas a partir de cierto nivel de ingresos) cubren buena parte de estas carencias.


----------



## Caesar (14 Dic 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> No se confunden cuotas con impuestos.
> 
> Simplemente es que el cálculo de las cuotas están correlacionadas con los impuestos (es la única manera de saber los ingresos) tal cual el nuevo sistema de cotización en el que la base definitiva se fijará en función de los ingresos declarados y no de la base elegida entre un mínimo y un máximo como en el actual sistema.
> 
> ...



No es cierto, no se calculan en correlación con los impuestos. Investiga país por país y verás que en muchos de ellos no hay cuotas mensuales. Sólo Impuestos. Y los que tienen cuota, la mayoría son mucho mejores. 

Respecto a Alemania, sigue siendo mejor que el de aquí, porque hasta ganar X cantidad no pagas cuota y sólo seguro. De la pensión, van a tener menos dices. Pero es que aquí no tenemos ya dinero ahora para pagarlas, imagínate cuando nos jubilemos 

Y estás cogiendo Alemania, imagínate el resto de países que no tienen cuota o solo tienen un seguro médico mucho más barato que las cuotas aquí.

Lo que un autónomo quiere es salir adelante, no que le hagan pagar gane lo que gane y que vengan a mentirnos diciendo que casi todos los autónomos se benefician.


----------



## samaruc (14 Dic 2022)

Con los números de las declaraciones de la renta en la mano es innegable que muchos autónomos van a pagar menos cuota. La derivada es que también van a tener menores prestaciones y pensiones. De hecho hay mucha gente preocupada por ello. Es un hecho, no un sentimiento.


----------



## Caesar (15 Dic 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Con los números de las declaraciones de la renta en la mano es innegable que muchos autónomos van a pagar menos cuota. La derivada es que también van a tener menores prestaciones y pensiones. De hecho hay mucha gente preocupada por ello. Es un hecho, no un sentimiento.



Hay que interpretar bien los "hechos". Buena parte de esa cifra viene de gente que está empezando y por eso tienen menos ingresos, y muchos se acogen a la tarifa plana, no se les aplica ese beneficio, porque si siguen cobrando menos del SMI se alargan los beneficios de la tarifa plana (con el sistema de 2022 y con el nuevo de 2023).

Lo segundo es que mucha gente computa en esa cifra porque se dan de alta por temporadas, ya sea por la temporalidad o porque les interesa para pagar el mínimo posible de cuotas. Hacen malabares cobrando en negro y exprimen lo que pueden. Puedes hablar con muchos autónomos que cobran lo que pueden en negro y no figura dentro de sus ingresos.

Por encima de 1200 euros al mes, es decir, un sueldo muy bajo, pagarás 60 euros más al mes de cuota. Si cobras menos del SMI y te mantienes ahí como autónomo, o vas a cerrar, o estás empezando, o cobras en negro. La mayoría de ellos no aguantarían en esa situación, por motivos obvios.

Muchos de esos autónomos que cobran menos de 1200 por los motivos expuestos, tendrán expectativas de ir mejorando los ingresos, y se encuentran con que cuando pasen de 1200 empezarán a pagar más de absolutamente todo. Es decir, cualquier autónomo con sueldos bastante bajos, porque no te creas que se lleva todo limpio y ya está, vive ajustándose todo el tiempo. Parece que los que cobran 1500, 2000, 2500 e incluso 3000 van sobrados de dinero, y animo a preguntarles a ellos si les sobra tanto el dinero. Ellos son los que lo deben decir, y creo que sabemos la respuesta. La respuesta no es la que diga el Gobierno ni la cifra que saquen de las rentas sin más explicación.

Digo yo que la idea debería ser animar al autónomo a generar cada vez más, a que hay luz a final del túnel, no a que el túnel seguirá igual de oscuro cuánto más trabaje y más genere. Cuánto más ganes, menos dinero te quedará. Maravillosa estrategia para generar empleo y mover la economía. Y al autónomo que gane menos del SMI, soy tu salvador, te haré pagar menos cuota, en vez de QUITÁRTELA


----------



## samaruc (15 Dic 2022)

Buena parte de está gente que está preocupada por qué les baje la base no está empezando. Llevan años en el negocio, tienen una edad y están planificando la jubilación. Y quieren seguir pagando más de lo que les tocaría por los ingresos de la declaración de la renta. 

El que está empezando quiere pagar el mínimo o no pagar nada por qué vé la jubilación muuuuuy lejos.

Los autónomos que cobran en negro no se van a ver afectados por este nuevo sistema. De perogrullo si tenemos en cuenta que se toma la declaración de la renta para determinar los ingresos reales (del mismo modo que a un trabajador por cuenta ajena se le toman las retribuciones, lo que cobre en sobre o bajo mano no entra en la base de cotización)

No sé por qué metes la tarifa plana por enmedio. No tiene que ver con el nivel de ingresos. Para acogerte a la tarifa plana da igual que saques 0,5 x SMI que 12 x SMI, simplemente se aplica por alta inicial. La cotización por ingresos reales empieza a funcionar a partir del segundo año del alta .Antes no se tienen en cuenta los ingresos.

Los rendimientos netos se sacan en promedio mensual y se tienen en cuenta las actividades de temporada.

Si sacas 12.000€ netos durante el verano...

Son 1.000€ al mes si coges todo el año, pero solo estás de alta 3 meses...

¿En qué tramo estás? ¿Te sitúas en el tramo de 1.000€ o en el de 4.000€?

Si fueras currante por cuenta ajena ¿cotizarías por 1.000€ durante 12 meses o por 3.000€ durante tres meses por estar de alta solo en verano?

¿Crees que no se ha tenido en cuenta esta casuística y otra infinitamente más compleja?

Esos 1200, 1500, 3000... son netos, limpios de polvo y paja, habría que sumar los 300, 500, 1000 de SS para sacar el bruto, calcular el tramo de ingresos y escoger base provisional. De hecho hay que hacer esa operación. Ya lo había explicado.

Lo de cuanto más trabajes y más cobres más pagarás...

Pues mira. Eso nos pasa a todos. Autónomos y trabajadores por cuenta ajena. De ahí sale la pasta para pagar los intereses de la deuda del dinero que se pide para repartir paguitas.


----------



## Será en Octubre (15 Dic 2022)

Esto aplica también a autónomos societarios, verdad?


----------



## FatalFary (15 Dic 2022)

El hecho de que el primer post sea más largo que la polla de Nacho Vidal es indicativo del puto tercermundismo burocrático y normativo en el que se encuentra sumido este país. Y así nos va.


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Dic 2022)

A ti que mas te da vago hijo de la gran puta, si estas cobrando por resubir vidrios de gordos de mierda comiendo basura de plastico con sebo


----------



## samaruc (15 Dic 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Esto aplica también a autónomos societarios, verdad?



A todos los autónomos. En el caso de los societarios con la particularidad que si no se pueden determinar sus ingresos se aplicará la base mínima del grupo 7 de Régimen General (la base mínima de toda la vida, es decir el SMI anual prorrateado en 12 pagas, este año 2022 son 1.166€). Transitoriamente durante los próximos tres años se aplicará una base de 1.000€


----------



## samaruc (15 Dic 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> El hecho de que el primer post sea más largo que la polla de Nacho Vidal es indicativo del puto tercermundismo burocrático y normativo en el que se encuentra sumido este país. Y así nos va.



Cincuenta y dos años del actual régimen de autónomos (por no hablar de lo anterior a 1967: las mutualidades y tal y tal) dan para mucho. 

No querrás que los resuma en un post más corto que el rabo de una boina, no?


----------



## FatalFary (16 Dic 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Cincuenta y dos años del actual régimen de autónomos (por no hablar de lo anterior a 1967: las mutualidades y tal y tal) dan para mucho.
> 
> No querrás que los resuma en un post más corto que el rabo de una boina, no?



No cojones, no es culpa de vd, faltaría plus. Simplemente constato el hecho de que es imposible hacer nada en este puto país sin tener que consultar a 20 asesores y gastarte pasta en gestorías, notarios y pollas en vinagre.


----------



## chema1970 (17 Dic 2022)

Aparte de la complejidad del sistema, que va para master, lo que me parece brutal es que nos obliguen a ser dependientes del gobierno, cuando en otros paises hay cuentas libres de impuestos para la jubilación, que con un simple indexado daria mas dinero, libertad y haria mas rico al país
Nada, que te quieren meter en el matrix, sabiendo ademas que el matrix es cada vez mas imposible, en vez de dejar a cada uno que ahorre como quiera...


----------



## bondiappcc (19 Dic 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> *Va a haber mucha gente en este caso.*
> 
> Tambíen mucha otra que ha perdido el tren ya que *las bases mínimas y máximas por edad desaparecen y van por ingresos reales.*
> 
> ...




¿En qué punto del Real decreto pone eso de:

"Respecto tu caso particular, si es que estás cotizando por encima de lo que te tocaría según lo que declaras en IRPF (no es tan raro, con tener módulos ya te puede pasar) *vas a poder mantener la base que tuvieras a 31/12/2022 aunque sea superior a la que te tocaría por IRPF si voluntariamente te quieres acoger a esta opción.* "






BOE.es - BOE-A-2022-12482 Real Decreto-ley 13/2022, de 26 de julio, por el que se establece un nuevo sistema de cotización para los trabajadores por cuenta propia o autónomos y se mejora la protección por cese de actividad.







www.boe.es





Lo he leído por encima pero no encuentro el párrafo exacto.


----------



## samaruc (19 Dic 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> ¿En qué punto del Real decreto pone eso de:
> 
> "Respecto tu caso particular, si es que estás cotizando por encima de lo que te tocaría según lo que declaras en IRPF (no es tan raro, con tener módulos ya te puede pasar) *vas a poder mantener la base que tuvieras a 31/12/2022 aunque sea superior a la que te tocaría por IRPF si voluntariamente te quieres acoger a esta opción.* "
> 
> ...



Está en la transitoria sexta

*Disposición transitoria sexta. Bases de cotización superiores a las establecidas como límite por la Ley de Presupuestos Generales del Estado del correspondiente ejercicio.*

Los trabajadores por cuenta propia o autónomos que a 31 de diciembre de 2022 vinieren cotizando por una base de cotización superior a la que les correspondería por razón de sus rendimientos podrán mantener dicha base de cotización, o una inferior a esta, aunque sus rendimientos determinen la aplicación de una base de cotización inferior a cualquiera de ellas.


----------

